# Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
But, upon research.....it's true.

Here is part of that email:
"I just wanted to write a post here outlining what Obama has been doing in the Middle East while America is rightfully preoccupied with the Obamacare tragedy. Yesterday, John Kerry went on Israeli TV and said that if Israel does not partition the country and create a" Palestinian state" (along borders that are indefensible) he will 
1) make sure that Israel is isolated at the UN (that Israel will be declared an illegitimate state or a non state) 
2) that he will work to ensure that Europe no longer trades with Israel, thereby strangling the Israeli economy and 
3) he said that if "Israel does not comply, there will be violence against it".






1. "Secretary of State John Kerry appears to have shed the last vestige of a U.S. honest broker role in pursuing an Israeli-Palestinian peace accord....Kerry warned Israelis that the result would be a third intifada of terrorist attacks against Israel.
But that was just for starters.

2. In addition, Kerry said, Israel would be more internationally isolated, there would be increased calls for boycotts and divestment from Israel, and the advent of a Palestinian leadership committed to violence.

3. ....Kerry also denounced Jewish settlements in the West Bank as "illegitimate" and called for an end of the presence of "IDF soldiers perpetually in the West Bank."

4. ....Kerry's remarks fit perfectly with the Palestinian playbook. His anti-Israel outbursts were bound to play well in Ramallah and Amman."
Blog: Kerry Threatens Israel 




5. "US Secretary of State John Kerry, using the bully tactics of his boss Barack Obama, warned Israel that if Israeli-Palestinian talks break down, there might be a third intifada. Kerrys one-sided warning was even more astounding when this fact is thrown in the mix: two days before he shot off his mouth, a poll conducted by the Arab World For Research & Development showed that only 29% of West Bank and Gaza Palestinians would be in favor of a third intifada, even though 60% believe it could happen."
Kerry Threatens Israel with Third Intifada - Townhall.com Staff 11/8/2013 9:05 AM





6. ".... despicable action by Kerry means is that Kerry has now tacitly given a green light for Palestinian terrorists to wage a third intifada against Israel....
Kerrys threat came during a joint interview with Channel 2's Udi Segal and Maher Shalabi of Palestine TV.... said:

...I believe that if we do not resolve the issues between Palestinians and Israelis, if we do not find a way to find peace, there will be an increasing isolation of Israel, three will be an increasing campaign of the de-legitimization of Israel that has been taking place on an international basis..."

a. Of course, Kerry never mentions the Israelis aspirations to simply live in peace without the constant existential threat, but then, the same man who lied about Vietnam atrocities cant exactly be someone who wants the truth."
Kerry Threatens Israel with Third Intifada






7. "...the Obama administration is working behind the scenes in tandem with the EUs boycott of Israeli settlements, tying the seriousness of the EUs future ban to Israels actions during current U.S.-brokered talks with the Palestinians, according to a senior Palestinian negotiator....Kerry is using the EU sanctions to blackmail Israel into complying with talks aimed at creating a Palestinian state that would include the West Bank and eastern Jerusalem.....cause incalculable damage to the Israeli economy.

a. In July, the EU published guidelines that deny EU funds in the form of grants, prizes and financial instruments from going toward any Jewish entities in the West Bank, Gaza Strip, Golan Heights or eastern Jerusalem.
Report: Kerry threatening Israel with sanctions



Are there still folks who question where Obama's interests lie?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Secretary of State John Kerry appears to have shed the last vestige of a U.S. honest broker role in pursuing an Israeli-Palestinian peace accord..


The U.S. has never been an honest broker in any peace talks between Israel and Palestine.

And was always squarely in the Israeli camp against the Palestinians.  .


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

And this would be a bad thing, Why?  

The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Secretary of State John Kerry appears to have shed the last vestige of a U.S. honest broker role in pursuing an Israeli-Palestinian peace accord..
> ...



Israel is an ally.   palestine is a fictional country.

But fear not,  Obama's ties to islam will change all that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.





Getting that brown shirt out of mothballs?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...



How are what the Zionists do to the Palestinians any different than what the Nazis did to the Jews. 

The Zionists are like an abused child who has grown big enough to beat up on someone else. 

And frankly, are deserving of as much sympathy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Pres. Obama is the first U.S. president to challenge Israel's draconian policies toward Palestine.

And to put America's interests 1st and Israel's a distant second place.   ...


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Secretary of State John Kerry appears to have shed the last vestige of a U.S. honest broker role in pursuing an Israeli-Palestinian peace accord..
> ...



I beg to differ. And puleeeeeeeeeeeeeeze you have to understand that as an anti lib anti Democrat I will always praise President Clinton for this.

So biting my bottom lip and wishing someone was pulling out my toe nails...

*I'm going to give credit where credit is due. Clinton had them on the brink of a solution Between  Israel and Palestine. AND OMG THIS IS KILLING ME President Carter negotiated a peace accord with Egypt and Israel 

*

Arafat was making a fortune off this "drama" daily and he was being feted by world leaders

He wasn't going to give up his trade in division.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





That is simply not true.   From the beginning it has been very clear that obama is either a closet muslim or a muslim sympathizer.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



correct,  amazing how those on the left forget history----or never knew it.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...



the EU thing would have to be confirmed by more than a "Palestinian" negotiator it wouldn't surprise me though


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






In chapter six of "Terror and Liberalism," Paul Berman anticipates the tropes of rabid anti-Semites like you.....

1.	Whatever declension of tropes were offered, they centered on some definition of Zionism that presented it as other than a program of national self-determination for Jews.

a.	Zionism is racism, and held up in comparison with the white Republic of South Africa, both practitioners of apartheid.  For this one, one must overlook the non-European Jews, and pretend that Israels European Jews were colonial settlers rather than refugees.

b.	Yet, this trope fails to explain suicide terror in the trope, as even the worst white racism in South Africa, resistance never slipped into this lowest level of nihilism. 



2.	It became necessary, then, to move to an angrier trope: Israel, a Nazi entity, so devoted to evil that suicide murder becomes an understandable reaction. Of course, one must overlook the fact that Arab nationalism favored Nazism well into the 60s.

a.	It was even more difficult to see the Israelis as Nazis given the relatively civilized military tactics of house-to-house fighting, in Jenin in 2002, for example, which cost 23 Israeli lives, vs. 52 Palestinians.
 (Second Intifada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). 

 Certainly not a Russian-style Grozny battle.  The 19992000 battle of Grozny was the siege and assault of the Chechen capital Grozny by Russian forces, lasting from late 1999 to early 2000. The siege and fighting left the capital devastated. In 2003 the United Nations called Grozny the most destroyed city on Earth. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Grozny_(1999–2000)


b.	And, with the alacrity of a firehouse dog responding to a bell, there were folks all around the world leaping to conflate Jenin and Auschwitz, and the like. 


And sure enough.....here you are.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You're using reason with the unreasonable.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...






Glad you posted that.....it is a good reminder of bottomless abyss of Palestinian demands.....



1.	In 2000, during Clintons last year, he offered to create a Palestinian state. The Israeli prime minister, Barak, agreed to withdraw from the Gaza Strip, part of Jerusalem, and all but a small portion of the West Bank. Clinton made his offer to Yasser Arafat. The offer was refused.


2.	The left, of course, immediately decided that Arafat had acted sagely. It was widely believed that Clintons offer would have left the new Palestinian state as merely a group of islands, unable to project an authentic national Palestinian identity.

a.	Clintons negotiator, Dennis Ross, explained how this was not the case: the new Palestinian state was entirely contiguous, except for the Gaza Strip. And even Gaza would be connected to the West Bank by an elevated highway and railroad across Israel, thus avoiding Israeli checkpoints.  Ross: And to connect Gaza with the West Bank, there would have been an elevated highway, an elevated railroad, to ensure that there would be not just safe passage for the Palestinians, but free passage. Dennis Ross on Fox News Sunday | Fox News






3.	The result? Hamas and Islamic Jihad came to dominate the Palestinian political scene, the suicide terror campaign began to display popular support, chanting crowds, wailing mothers calling on their children to die, masked young men pledging to do as their mothers asked.  There was a suicide bombing of a teenagers disco in Tel Aviv in 2001. Weekly random mass murders. Female suicide bombers posthumously celebrated as role models.

a.	Yet, throughout the world, scholars, intellectuals, folks in the most sophisticated urban areas, endorsed the Palestinian cause- at its most violent moment. Nail bombs and mutilated bodies in Israel, and yet there were folks rallying for some sort of mass pathology.

b.	How to explain movements in which utopia blends with the morgue? How, if we maintain that the world is a rational place, can this be? Rather, there must be a way to conceive of suicide as a rational response to real-life conditions. 



4.	In the manner that would be familiar to anyone familiar with the history of the French anti-war Socialists, people around the world rushed to find theories that explained that apparent mass pathologies were not actually pathologies, and terror tactics were reasonable and explicable- perhaps even admirable. Islamist ideology was not actually Islamist ideology. Hamas was not Hamas, and, in fact, the goal of suicide bombers was actually a moderate and plausible two-state partition. After all, terror is merely a pressure tactic.

a.	Suicide was simply the sign that Palestinians could no longer endure life without a state of their own.

b.	Israels religious fanatics, by seizing land for settlements, had driven masses of Palestinians out of their minds.

c.	Each new act of suicide and murder testified as to how oppressive the Israelis were.

d.	Every new atrocity produced a search for new accusations against Israel.
The above also from Paul Berman's textbook.





Insanity abounds.....the coda of same was the election of 2012.......


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> From the beginning it has been very clear that obama is either a closet muslim or a muslim sympathizer.


Either way, Pres. Obama is the 1st U.S. president to stand up to Israel and put America in the driver's seat regarding ME foreign policy.  ..


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> In chapter six of "Terror and Liberalism," Paul Berman anticipates the tropes of rabid anti-Semites like you.....
> 
> 1.	Whatever declension of tropes were offered, they centered on some definition of Zionism that presented it as other than a program of national self-determination for Jews.
> ...



Actually, the anti-colonial violence in Africa got quite bad in the last stages, including "Necklacing", where they would tie a flaming tire around someone's neck. 

The "Non-European" Jews are only a small sliver of the Zionist Entity's population. Most of them are Europeans.  That makes them no different than the Afrikaners, who had been there for hundreds of years.  It doesn't take away from the fact that Zionism is a form of apartheid- rendering the native people of the land as second class citizens in their own country.  




PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 2.	It became necessary, then, to move to an angrier trope: Israel, a Nazi entity, so devoted to evil that suicide murder becomes an understandable reaction. Of course, one must overlook the fact that Arab nationalism favored Nazism well into the 60s.



Not sure what you mean by "Favored Nazism".  A few Arabs thought that getting rid of their colonial masters would mean independence, so they saw the Nazis as a good thing. But mostly, they signed up and fought for the allies, with the UNDERSTANDING that after the war, the British and French get the fuck out of their countries, finally.  

Zionism was initially an attempt by the UK to maintain a toehold. 






PoliticalChic said:


> [
> b.	And, with the alacrity of a firehouse dog responding to a bell, there were folks all around the world leaping to conflate Jenin and Auschwitz, and the like.
> 
> 
> And sure enough.....here you are.



Yawn, the point is, the Zionists are invaders. They don't belong there any more than the Afrikanners belonged in South Africa.  

The whole world has really gotten sick and tired of the Zionists playing the HIlter Card to excuse their bad behavior. 

But you know why I really want to see Israel expunged from the map?  

Because then all these stupid people who talk about God will finally wake and realize there isn't one. 

This can only be a positive development.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 9, 2013)

obama thinks that American interests lie with pandering to a country whose national motto is "Death to America".

What could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > From the beginning it has been very clear that obama is either a closet muslim or a muslim sympathizer.
> ...



repeating a lie does not make it true.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama thinks that American interests lie with pandering to a country whose national motto is "Death to America".
> 
> What could possibly go wrong with that?




He shares their views.   He hates this country as much as the Iranians do.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> *The "Non-European" Jews are only a small sliver of the Zionist Entity's population.* Most of them are Europeans.  That makes them no different than the Afrikaners, who had been there for hundreds of years.  It doesn't take away from the fact that Zionism is a form of apartheid- rendering the native people of the land as second class citizens* in their own country.  *



Wrong most of the Arabs came in from the surrounding areas and there was no country.. also a "small sliver"? you're an idiot.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuq3GnOXXjg]Silent Exodus - The Jewish Nakbah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > *The "Non-European" Jews are only a small sliver of the Zionist Entity's population.* Most of them are Europeans.  That makes them no different than the Afrikaners, who had been there for hundreds of years.  It doesn't take away from the fact that Zionism is a form of apartheid- rendering the native people of the land as second class citizens* in their own country.  *
> ...



Yeah, for some reason, after tolerating their Jewish population for centuries, they didn't liek them so much when they started stealing their land. 

Again, the world will be better off when these fuckers go back to Europe where they came from.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-evIyrrjTTY]This Land is Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jackson (Nov 9, 2013)

Listed below are statements made by Obama during a campaign, most likely to a Jewish audience (my bad).  See how they reflect from the OP's actual happenings from the White House agenda to Israel...




> &#8226; Barack Obama states that the only way for Israel to achieve peace with their neighbors is to "begin with a clear and strong commitment to the security of Israel".
> 
> 
> &#8226; Obama contends that there is a need to preserve Israel as a Jewish state though it has its politicians and its security as well.
> ...


Obama on Israel

How many Pinocchios would you give Obama on the USA - Israel relationship?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...









"Not sure what you mean by "Favored Nazism". A few Arabs thought that getting rid of their colonial masters would mean independence, so they saw the Nazis as a good thing. But *mostly, they signed up and fought for the allies...":*


WHATTTTT?????

So THIS is why you've earned the name ErroneousJoe!
Y*ou are not only clueless*.....but you simply make up whatever you wish to advance!
A real time-saver.






1. Muslims other grand radical movement, Islamists, might seem, at first, to be an exception, free of the European virus of Hitler and Mussolini as the Egyptian and Pakistani versions began as organs of peaceful political reform, i.e., the strictly religious Muslim Brotherhood, *but scratch the surface, and there is the sympathy for Nazism*. The Young Egypt Society, the Greenshirts, were openly Nazi, and Hassan al-Banna was not far behind. 
http://74.39.184.126/vb/showthread.php?t=130932 
The Brotherhood even had its units designated kataib or phalanges, a la Franco.


2. As soon as Hitler rose to power, parties that imitated National Socialism were founded in Arab countries, like the Social-Nationalist Party in Syria led by Anton Sa'ada, who openly and enthusiastically copied the Nazis. Sa'ada, who styled himself as the Fuhrer of the Syrian nation, stated in the party platform that the Syrians were the superior race by their very nature. Hitler was "Islamicized" and known by his new name Abu Ali (in Egypt, for some reason, it was Muhammed Haidar). Egyptian followers even "found" the house in which Hitler's mother was born in Tanta, Egypt and the place became a pilgrimage site. 

The most influential Arab party to follow the Nazi model was Young Egypt, known also as *the Green Shirts, in tribute to the Nazi Jung Deutschland and the Brown Shirts of the SA*. The party was founded by Ahmed Hussein in October 1933, and followed the German model down to the raised hand greeting. There were stormtroopers, torch processions, Nazi slogans including a literal translation into Arabic of "one folk, one party, one leader" as well as "Egypt over all." 

Bands of hooligans were formed for the suppression of opponents and, of course, Ahmed Hussein took the role of Fuhrer. Nazi anti-Semitism was emulated in every detail, from a boycott of Jewish businesses to physical attacks and anti-Semitic incitement. Indeed, Nazi anti-Semitic theory, practice and policy fitted the needs of Arab nationalism of the 1930s like a glove. 

During the war, *members of the Young Egypt spied on behalf of Rommel's Afrika Korp*s and a young lieutenant by the name of Anwar Sadat was tried and imprisoned. After the war, Gamal Abdul Nasser, another member of Young Egypt, was among the group of officers who led the July 1952 revolution in Egypt. The first step of the new regime after it had seized power--shades of Hitler--was to outlaw all the other political parties in Egypt. Sadat continued to express open admiration for Hitler in a letter he sent to the Egyptian daily Al Mussawar on September 18, 1953. This open bow to Hitler--despite the revelations of Nazi atrocities in the Nuremberg trials--is evidence of the depth of Sadat's identification with Nazism. 

Nazi ceremonials continue to be used in today's Egypt. The President's ceremonial troops wear Wehrmacht helmets and receive heads of government at Cairo airport with a military parade which contains the famous goosestep. One of the most surrealistic sights during the negotiations surrounding the peace treaty with Egypt was the figure of Begin, survivor of the Holocaust, walking past the honor guard like someone in a trance. 

*Nostalgic admiration of Nazis has remained strong in Syria.* Sami al-Joundi, a founder of the Syrian Ba'ath movement, writes: "We were racists. We admired the Nazis. We were immersed in reading Nazi literature and books that were the source of the Nazi spirit...We were the first who thought of a translation of* Mein Kampf. Anyone who lived in Damascus at that time was witness to the Arab inclination toward Nazism." *
http://www.afsi.org/OUTPOST/96JAN/jan6.htm


*Amazing how ignorant you are....isn't it?*


3. 	The Farhud, in this case, means the June 1941 Nazi-style pogrom in Baghdad that set the stage for the devastation and expulsion of the Iraqi Jews and ultimately almost a million Jews across the Arab world. But it also means, in the larger sense, the Nazia-Arab alliance, the mutual attempts at genocide of the Jews.
Edwin Black ,  The Farhud: The Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust. 



a. When the pogrom did not accomplish the extermination of Iraqs Jews, the Arabs joined with *the Iranians. The name Iran means Aryan, and was chosen to support a massive Nazi-dominated infrastructure which was ready to provide oil to the Nazis. By the early 1930s, Reza Pahlavi's close ties with Nazi Germany* began worrying the Allied states.[8] Germany's modern state and economy highly impressed the Shah, and there were hundreds of Germans involved in every aspect of the state, from setting up factories to building roads, railroads and bridges.[9]  Germany?Iran relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Wow....you're really coming across as a dumb guy, aren't you?

Good thing I'm here, huh.*




One more thing?
What year did Egypt declare war on Nazi Germany?

23 February 1945  Turkey declared war on Germany and Japan.
24 February 1945  Egypt declared war on Germany and Japan.
26 February 1945  Syria declared war on Germany and Japan.
On 28 February 1945, Saudi Arabia declared war on Germany and Japan


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 9, 2013)

I remember when Obama was first elected the buzz was that he was going to be the president to finally bring peace the  middle east.  the great healer.  never has there been more bullshit hype generated about a president who came nowhere close to meeting any of it


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Secretary of State John Kerry appears to have shed the last vestige of a U.S. honest broker role in pursuing an Israeli-Palestinian peace accord..
> ...



In order to be an honest broker, one must see equal claims for supporting one's case, equal desire to reach a peaceful agreement and an equal pledge/promise by all parties to comply with the terms of that agreement.

All the Jews in Israel want is just to be left alone in the country that was granted to them by the United Nations.

Arabs and pretty much all Muslims want nothing less than kill (after appropriate amount of torture mandated by the "holy" Quoran") all Jews, all their kids, who were nothing but descendents of apes and pigs.

How can anyone with any human decency be an honest broker with Arabs and Muslims.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> [q
> 
> So THIS is why you've earned the name ErroneousJoe!
> Y*ou are not only clueless*.....but you simply make up whatever you wish to advance!
> A real time-saver.



Again,I've got a degree in history.  

Not ONE Islamic nation joined the Axis. 

Not. One. 




*Wow....you're really coming across as a dumb guy, aren't you?

Good thing I'm here, huh.*





> One more thing?
> What year did Egypt declare war on Nazi Germany?
> 
> 23 February 1945 &#8211; Turkey declared war on Germany and Japan.
> ...



Yup.  They declared war on the axis.  They didn't fight for them.  

Should also point out that Egypt was effectively a client of the UK, and Syria was a colony of France at the time.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

Yet another reason why Jewish community as a whole should support both obama and dimocraps as they have been always


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> Yet another reason why Jewish community as a whole should support both obama and dimocraps as they have been always



Here's the thing. The Jewish Community is America is embarrassed as shit about what the Zionists are doing.  

Zionism new friend are the Funditarded Christians who think Israel needs to be there so Jay-zus can come back.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another reason why Jewish community as a whole should support both obama and dimocraps as they have been always
> ...



The jewish community of America is mostly brainless. Only the newcomers actually realize where their own interest lie and it is NOT with today's' dimocraps and obama.

are you sure you are American? you sound like typical lecturer in soviet ideology circa 1980  all those mantra about zionism


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.



In the short term, Israel's destruction would be a terrible thing as so many innocent people will die.
However, in the long term, it'll save so many more lives than would be lost.
The best action would be, Israel withdraw to the 67 borders and stop its racist policies, the latter being much as South Africa was forced to do.

As for Obama destroying Israel, hardly likely but Israel may well push so hard, middle eastern countries get together and force change.
Edit - they could start by holding up all oil deliveries to America until U.S. support for Israel stopped.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another reason why Jewish community as a whole should support both obama and dimocraps as they have been always
> ...



Funny I haven't met any 

Chapter 5: Connection With and Attitudes Toward Israel | Pew Research Center's Religion & Public Life Project


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...




here you have a typical mindset of those opposing Israel. Evil delusion


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



c'mon, that is an absolute delusional mantra of an ideologue. Since Joe claims he has a degree in history and his viewpoints are utterly similar to the angle of history perception by Soviet propaganda I tend to think that was also were he obtained it


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > [q
> ...





"They declared war on the axis."

AFTER the war was over, you dope.



"Again,I've got a degree in history."

Who ya' kiddin'?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Some people are miserable and want to find someone to blame for their misery Joe is one of those


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What's evil about an analysis of a situation?
I drew no conclusions and said nothing that could even be considered evil; just suggested possibilities.
You display the typical mindset of the extremists in the Zionist camp; if it doesn't support Israel, it must be anti Israeli and probably anti Semitic.


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


And how long did he spend in Indonesian schools as a young lad? it quite clear to me he's a sympathizer and means to make us vulnerable. By design.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Democrat president (physical and mental cripple and morally challenged) Franklin Delano Roosevelt refused permission to boats carrying desperate Jews to dock on American shores, thereby condemning their passengers to certain death.

Republican president Abraham Lincoln gave his life in a conflict against slavery of black people, against those who were supporting slavery, the Democrats.

Democrat George Wallace and his Democrat cronies did their level best to kill civil rights.
Was it a Republican who locked the doors of a university, blocking blacks to enter.

The myopia of blacks and Jews are beyond the comprehension of normal people.


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


If he said _revisionist history to quell the masses_, then I'd belive him.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...



Once Israel is wiped off the map, its enemies will be free to turn their full attention to the Great Satan, America.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

So Israel's justification for continuing to occupy the Palestinian territories is that they need 

the _lebensraum_, for national security reasons?

Ah, the best of ironies...

(look it up, 'tards)


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Seems like only yesterday that President Obama was a tool of Israel for his supposedly aggressive actions towards Syria.

The we-can-oppose-Obama-whatever-he-does derangement of the Right continues.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



as I have stated above, he might. From a university in Soviet Union.
His ideological labels are typical of the time and place.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Meanwhile, back on the rightwing ranch:

*George W. Bush Embraces Jews for Jesus*


*Whos surprised that former President George W. Bush is speaking at the Messianic Jewish Bible Institute benefit? Not anyone who understands Christian Zionism, Jews for Jesus, and the many links between them.

Christian Zionists are now the leading supporters of Israels settler fringe. They are showering the Israeli Right with money, tourists, and political lobbying. Why? Because they believe that the end is nigh, and in order for the apocalypse to unfold on schedule, the Jews need to be in the Land of Israel. All of it.

And, of course, if Jews living in Biblical Israel provoke war with Palestinians, Arabs, and much of the Western world  so be it. After all, this is the apocalypse were talking about. To make a rapture omelet, youve got to break some human eggs.*

Read more: George W. Bush Embraces Jews for Jesus ? Forward.com


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



what's evil? you talk about murdering millions in a matter-of-fact manner and ask what's evil?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Ally?  When's the last time Israelis shed blood alongside American soldiers?


----------



## velvtacheeze (Nov 9, 2013)

Israel's creation was a mistake.

The intentions were good, but good intentions don't lead to good results. 

Trying to undo the crimes of 20th century Europeans against the Jews by reversing the ethnic cleansing of 2nd century Romans was ill-thought.  People were already living in the Levant, and had been for centuries.  Their claim to the land is better.  

Instead, the Jews should have been encouraged to come to the US.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 9, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Seems like only yesterday that President Obama was a tool of Israel for his supposedly aggressive actions towards Syria.
> 
> The we-can-oppose-Obama-whatever-he-does derangement of the Right continues.



obama was not a tool of Israel for his intention to make war on Assad of Syria, he was and still is a tool of Al Quaeda!  Who wanted help in ousting Syria's duly elected president.


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Indeed. Palestine is a _Region_
 for reference on a map...it never has been a country.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know how to even begin to make an attempt to comment. 


> *Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel *



Wow....


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...


That's not destroying Israel; that's making Israel obey the law.


----------



## FJO (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



His/her degree in history is similar to my degree in meteorology: I look outside at my thermometer and I see that it is 25 DEGREES Celsius and 75 DEGREES Fahrenheit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like only yesterday that President Obama was a tool of Israel for his supposedly aggressive actions towards Syria.
> ...



That was a *PERFECT* example of the derangement I was referring to.  

You win a biscuit, Grandma.


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 9, 2013)

Israel isnt going anywhere...moving on.


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Israel is an ally because of all of the money the US gives them. They constantly speak condescendingly to and about us. Some ally!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






Hey....NoNoodles.....just because I  constantly speak condescendingly to and about you.... we're still allies, aren't we?

Or am I reading too much into your post....?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Israel isnt going anywhere...moving on.





I love the particular set of expertise you bring to each and every one of your posts!


Yet.....I have the sense that relying on you for a worldview is akin to heading on over to England for dental care.....


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You speak condescendingly to me because of your insecurities. And you should go to a dictionary website to look up allies.


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Obama moves to lighten sanctions with the fucking crazies in Iran and at the same time tells Israel, our strongest ME ally, that we are not actually their ally, and in fact will candidly work against them if they don't lay down and do as told.

I have so much contempt for this president there are just no good words to express it!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

I am extremely proud of Pres. Obama for kicking Israel to the curb and putting America 1st   ....


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 9, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Israel gets money from us because they are a Trade Partner- a friendly reliable Trade Partner- A friendly reliable Trade Partner in a region where we need friends you fricking idiot!

Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2013)

clevergirl said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Israel does nothing but cause trouble for the U.S. and beg for more Aid money.   ..


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Until January 20, 2017, anyway, after which it will all go back to normal.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> "..._Israel does nothing but cause trouble for the U.S. and beg for more Aid money_..."


Some friends and allies are worth the trouble...


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel




I am certain that Obama intends no such thing.

But let me remind you that the ONLY reason Israel exists is because of President Truman.

Otherwise the Zionists  had no right to create an enclave in Palestine.

.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Israel is an ally because it's the only democracy in the region, they help us with intelligence, they work with us on developing technology, they are helping to keep the isamic nutjobs at bay


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel
> ...



Bullshit.. Israel has always existed and they exist because of the Jews who fought and died for it


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel
> ...






A mislearning of history on your part.

Truman recognized a nation proclaimed in the United Nations.



"When word of the recognition reached the UN, US delegate Warren Austin went home to tender his resignation, and Secretary of State Marshall hurriedly dispatched Dean Rusk to New York to prevent the rest of the delegation from resigning.

Following the election of a permanent government in 1949, The U.S. granted Israel de jure recognition on January 31.

The idea that Truman had initially entertained, and that the State Department encouraged, that a Jewish state could only be defended by hundreds of thousands of US troops, proved to be groundless. It is probably this realization more than any that turned the tide, and overcame the single greatest objection."
Truman and US Support for Israel
Truman and US Support for Israel


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



*HUH?*








*President Trumans Decision to Recognize Israel*

*At midnight on May 14, 1948  6 p.m. in Washington * the British would relinquish control of Palestine, which they had been administering since World War I under mandate from the League of Nations. One minute later, the Jewish Agency, under the leadership of David Ben*-Gurion, would proclaim the new state. (The name Israel was as yet unknown, and most of us assumed the new nation would be called Ju*daea.) "

.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

the existence of modern state and the existence of Israel as a community of Jews is not the same thing


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


The Brits were out anyway idiot, and Israel was Israel regardless of Truman. Lets not forget the Europeans created most of the surrounding countries, not Israel the Jews did that


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

half of the European countries did not exist before the Spring of Nations in 1918 - technically, and many more gained their independence in 1991 - does not mean that the nations as a community of people did not exist before.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Really?

What UN Resolution was that?

Please don't refer me to *UNR 181* which was NON-BINDING and REJECTED by the Arabs.

.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1l5mRP_fzw]Hamas minister : The Arabs Are Aliens In The Land Of Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

A state is never CREATED by the UN. It can be recognized by the UN.

All the states are created by the people of the state even if many around don't' like the fact.

Israel fought for their state in 1948 Arab-Israeli war and won.

Good.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



*Bullshit.*
*
Ben Gurion and the Zionists told Truman that they would financially help him defeat Dewey in exchange for recognizing Israel.*

.

.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Truman wrote in his memoirs, "The question of Palestine as a Jewish homeland goes back to the solemn promise that had been made to them [the Jews] by the British in the Balfour Declaration of 1917 - a promise which had stirred the hopes and the dreams of these oppressed people. This promise, I felt, should be kept, just as all promises made by responsible, civilized governments should be kept."
On May 14th, 1948, on May 14, while the UN was still meeting in special session, the President was informed that a Jewish state had been and asking for recognition. Truman signed the letter of recognition shortly after 6 PM, giving de facto recognition to the new state and its government. In the prepared statement, written before the name of the state was announced, he crossed  out the words "the Jewish State" and wrote "Israel." 
Ibid.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Again , bullshit. No such promises were made.

Truman had to make it look romantic and noble. He wasn't about to admit that he recognized Israel because  *the Zionists and Ben Gurion gave him a $2 million gift 

*.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





What, exactly, is your point vis-a-vis the nation of Israel?

That there was no resolution adopted by the UN?

That the resolution was not adopted due to the attack on the nascent state?

That the adoption of the resolution wasn't solved by the war itself?

What?


Are you claiming that the Jewish folks simply sneaked in at night and put up "Welcome to Israel" signs?


What??




Simply that you hate Jews?
Got it.

No fear....stupidity is allowed.


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Where did the name come from?

A.             The Romans!

B.             In an effort to rid Judea of its Jewishness, the Romans renamed the area Filistia (Palestine) in the mid-130s CE. They were tired of pesky Jewish uprisings and so decided to deport the Jews and change the name. The name came from the ancient Philistines (who have no connection to present day Arabs. The Philistines were wiped out in 1200 BCE)._

C.             It was a region not a nation. There has never been a president of Palestine (before Arafat), or a government of Palestine! It could be compared to New England, which is a region in America and has no government._


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Palestine was NOT an Arab nation that the Jews came in and took over after the UN vote in 1947.

A.             Great Britain in fact controlled that region of the Middle East until she grew tired of governing the volatile area and asked the UN to decide what to do with it.

B.             Before Great Britain won the land in WWI, the Turks had controlled it since the early 1500s. Turks are not Arabs.

C.             In fact, Palestine has never been the name of any country!


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 9, 2013)

The UN Vote did not merely give Israel authority to create a state, but granted to the Arabs living on the West side of the Jordan river to also create an independent country.

A.             The Arabs rejected it. They could have had their own nation in 1948, but they said no.

B.             The Jews accepted it and on May 14th, 1948 Israel was re-birthed.

C.             The Arabs became part of Jordan.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Well, let a historian who is a Jew and the son of a holocaust survivor respond to you:
*
An Introduction to the IsraelPalestine Conflict*


*NORMAN G. FINKELSTEIN*


"The goal of disappearing the indigenous Arab population points to a virtual truism buried beneath a mountain of apologetic Zionist literature: *what spurred Palestinians opposition to Zionism was not anti-Semitism in the sense of an irrational hatred of Jews but rather the prospectvery realof their expulsion.* In his magisterial study of Palestinian nationalism, Yehoshua Porath suggests that the major factor nourishing Arab anti-Semitism was not hatred for the Jews as such but opposition to Jewish settlement in Palestine.

.


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 9, 2013)

When the PLO was created Jordan controlled the West Bank.

A.             The goal of the PLO was to liberate Palestine. However the West Bank was already in Arab hands.

B.             They wanted Israel.

C.             In other words, if their goal was to create an independent Palestinian state in the West Bank, they shouldve been fighting Jordan, not Israel!

D.             Of course, their goal was Israels demise.


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 9, 2013)

15 Facts About Palestine that You Won?t Hear in the Mainstream Media | Messiah's Mandate


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

clevergirl said:


> When the PLO was created Jordan controlled the West Bank.
> 
> A.             The goal of the PLO was to liberate Palestine. However the West Bank was already in Arab hands.
> 
> ...


Whoops...

Minor detail, right?

Good catch, and well-presented.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...



Since Obama's first plan of heavily arming enemies of Israel isn't working fast enough to annihilate them, it's time to move on to plan B.    While Israel gets threats, the administration still refuses to condemn terrorists.   The U.N. is more than just a joke, they have a sinister agenda when it comes to the U.S. and our allies.   For centuries, the radical Islamists, communists and others who hate America have been waiting for a president like Obama to assist them in destroying us.

It's bad enough that Obama is keeping to his word to stand with radical Muslims against Israel, but he'll stand with them when they go against all infidels.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

clevergirl said:


> Of course, their goal was Israels demise.



Historical facts show that the zionists came into Palestiine in the mid 1920's determined to create a Jewish State and disappear the natives.

But the Palestinian's Arabs were simply to rollover and play dead. Is that right?

.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





You dishonest creep.
Let me make you feel at home, Ill speak to you in the language you are most familiar with: sit-stay-roll over.


1. "Professor Finkelstein is a disciple of the discredited historian and Holocaust denier David Irving, whom he considers an authoritative scholar. Finkelstein refers to the six million Jews murdered by the Nazis as the Six Million in quotation marks, and says that nearly every self-identified Holocaust survivor is a fake, a thief, and a liar. In an interview with the German paper, Die Welt, he said: Not only does the 'Six Million' figure become more untenable but the numbers of the Holocaust industry are rapidly approaching those of Holocaust deniers. . . . Indeed, the field of Holocaust studies is replete with nonsense if not sheer fraud.
Norman Finkelstein - Discover the Networks



2. Your perspective was clear from the start.
Why so afraid to state your sociopathic view on the subject.....

....it's not as if any normal person could have a lower opinion of you.....
...so, what have you got to lose?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, their goal was Israels demise.
> ...




But....Jewish folk were the 'natives.'


From The Oxford History of the Biblical World, edited by Dr. Michael D. Coogan, director of publications for the Harvard Semitic Museum and expert in Near Eastern languages and literatures. The book is excellent on Syria-Palestinian archeology.
The following pretty much puts you back in the booby hatch.....




The end of the thirteenth century BCE saw major disruptions in the civilizations of the Near East, Cyprus and Greece for unclear reasons (possible major droughts). Many populations appear to have migrated.Egypt was attacked by groups called Sea Peoples. They were repelled from Egypt, but the Egyptians could not stop them from taking over the Canaan coast. The Philistines were among the Sea Peoples.
*the Philistines did not occupy the coast of Canaan until the twelfth century BCE*

*Not long before, another group had appeared in the land of CanaanThis group called itself Israel*The Egyptians maintained some control over parts of Canaan until just after the death of Rameses III in 1153 BCE.[including] Canaanites, Egyptians, Israelites, and the mysterious Sea Peoples, of whom the Philistines are the best known. *The settlement process in highland Israel began a generation or two before the Sea Peoples arrived on the coastThe displacement and migration of the tribe of Dan from the central coast to the far north is symptomatic of this event.*




This movement is documented by a variety of written sources in Akkadian, Ugaritic, Egyptian, and Hebrew, by Egyptian wall reliefs and by archeology.
The Philistines bequeathed their own name to Philistia (and later to all of Palestine).
Cypriot archaeologists invoke the Achaeans or Danaoi of Homeric epic as the agents of culture change in Cyprus; in the Levant, the same change is ascribed to the Sea Peoples. Both agents participated in the event recorded by Rameses III and should be related to the same confederacy of Sea Peoples, or Mycenaean Greeks, who invaded the coastlands of (Cyprus) around 1185-1175.

Further evidence of the origin of the Philistines can be seen in biblical texts, which indicate expert bowman, chariot-warriors, and chariots of iron, (I Samuel 31.3, Judg. 1.18-19) and pottery which show warriors armed like the Mycenaean warriors depicted on the famous Warrior Vase found in Mycenae. The description fits Goliatath, as in I Samuel 17.5-6.
Under King David, first quarter of the tenth century, the Philistines were driven back to their original coastal cities.



So...an actual study of history removes any hope your might have that your hatred is based on reality....



Welcome to OuchTown, bro......population: you.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You retarded slut


*
His mother, Maryla Husyt Finkelstein, grew up in Warsaw, Poland, survived the Warsaw Ghetto, the Majdanek concentration camp, and two slave labor camps. Her first husband died in the war.

She considered the day of her liberation as the most horrible day of her life, as she realized that she was alone, her parents and siblings gone.

Norman's father, Zacharias Finkelstein, was a survivor of both the Warsaw Ghetto and the Auschwitz concentration camp.*

.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





He's insane, and you're a dumpster-diving, mouth-breathing, hater yearning for the eradication of millions of human being.

There is an old joke that says every Arabic word has four meanings: the first is the common usage, the second is the exact opposite of the first, the third is something pertaining to a camel, and the fourth is so unspeakably vulgar that no one will tell you what it is.
 I can&#8217;t decide whether you fit the third or fourth.


Do you actually believe that large font makes you any less despicable? 
That would be another sign of your mental condition.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Anti-semitism is the card they play when they don't have a cogent substantive argument.  It's just the race card of another color.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > clevergirl said:
> ...




Really?

*British White Paper of June 1922 *

*Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that Palestine is to become "as Jewish as England is English." His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated, as appears to be feared by the Arab deegation, the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language, or culture in Palestine*. 

.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



France has shed more blood on our behalf than Israel.  

Israel needs to get off the occupied territory, period.  If only to be able to say they tried.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> "..._Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine_..."


Trouble is, once the genie is out of the bottle, it's damned hard to stuff him back into it. And, of course, sometimes the damned djinn just won't sit still for it, regardless of _what_ you say or do afterwards.


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Dude? Even larger font isn't helping your case...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> "..._Israel needs to get off the occupied territory, period. If only to be able to say they tried._"


Methinks the trouble is, the Israelis have been burned with Land-for-Peace deals before, and, with National Survival at-stake, I don't think they're inclined to risk the same mistake again. Can't say as I blame 'em.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine_..."
> ...



That is true.

Menachem Begin and his terrorist cohorts undertook to terrorize the native Palestians and the British.

Poor Palestinian farmers were no match.

So those unfortunate people became foreigners in their own land.

..


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...







Yes....really.

Did you miss this....'This movement is documented by a variety of written sources in Akkadian, Ugaritic, Egyptian, and Hebrew, by Egyptian wall reliefs and by archeology.


You seem to be bereft of either a cogent argument or a cerebrum.



Try a bit bigger font....I'm certain it will support your point.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


More like...

Once you entice the Jews with the prospect of support for their own Homeland once again (Balfour, et al), it's a little difficult to get them to climb down from that prospect (subsequent contrary declarations), after waiting for 1900+ years since they (the Faith) last held Jerusalem and had it taken from them. The sense of urgency pressed upon them by the Holocaust firmed-up such intent and moved it into the realm of Reality.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



HUH?

Assuming that your are HISTORICALLY/FACTUALLY correct the Palestinian Arabs should be penalized because...?

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 9, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I'd love to hear more about how this territory is 'occupied' Carbine. What would you have them do? Roam the world looking for a home? Too bad, they already have one. I will dispatch any pro Palestine argument you have, anything related to 'right of return' or genetics and etc.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> _HUH? Assuming that your are HISTORICALLY/FACTUALLY correct the Palestinian Arabs should be penalized because...?_ .


I merely followed-up on making tease-promises (the Jewish-favoring aspects of Balfour) then taking them away (in subsequent declarations). I said nothing about the rightness or wrongness of displacing Arabs, one way or another, in the narrow context of that post.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...



    [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]



> *Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel*



Could you please point out in the blog quoted where Obama is verifiably quoted as saying anything about formulating any "Plans to Destroy Israel"?

  I'm drawing a complete blank twice through the article now.  Your title is misleading.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 9, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



They should be penalized for losing at least seven wars to Israel. Even after amassing the support of multiple powers in the Middle East. They lost the War for Independence which lasted from 1947 to 1949, the 1956 war, The 1967 Six Day War which metamorphosed into a war of attrition which lasted through 1970, The 1973 War, The First intifada in 1987, and the Second Intifada which lasted from 2000 to 2005.

The land Israel now has was captured fairly as spoils from all of those wars. All the land they rightfully have was a result of the UN Partition plan of 1947.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Secretary of State John Kerry appears to have shed the last vestige of a U.S. honest broker role in pursuing an Israeli-Palestinian peace accord..
> ...



If Palestine would stop launching rockets into Jewish neighborhoods, perhaps then you would have a right to complain.


----------



## bravoactual (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...



How exactly is preventing the further spread of Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East going to destroy Israel.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The guys a raving lunatic..like most Jew haters


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> ...




Sure....

In the opening of the OP you will find this:

" said that if Israel does not partition the country and create a" Palestinian state" (along borders that are *indefensible*)..."




You may find this dispositive:
"Abbas has insisted that Israel recognize the 1949 Armistice Line as a designated border for any future PA state. Israel refuses, as the pre-1967 borders are indefensible and withdrawing back to these borders would guarantee its destruction."
Ever Optimistic Kerry Returns to the Middle East - Middle East - News - Israel National News



And that is certainly the way I read it.



You?
In your post you ask ".... point out in the blog quoted where Obama is verifiably quoted blah blah blah....."

From that, I'll bet you deny that the destruction of Israel is at the heart of Obama/Kerry's threat.

You probably claim that Death Panels aren't at the heart of ObamaCare as well.




"Your title is misleading."

Only to those who would defend the snake in the White House by pretending that they can never connect the dots that would incriminate the Leftist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I call Zionism for what it is. 

Religious apartheid from people who ought to damn well know better.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





The following makes you sound like a dunce.....


"Majority of Israeli-Arabs Prefer Israel 
A survey showed that a majority (62%) of Arab citizens of Israel would prefer to remain Israeli citizens rather than become citizens of a future Palestinian state. Similarly, a poll conducted by Harvard University's Kennedy School of Government in June 2008 found that 77% of Israeli-Arabs would rather remain in their native land as Israeli citizens than in any other country in the world. 

The Israeli Arabs do not want to have any other government in Jerusalem than the Government of Israel. 

Why should they? 

On every parameter, from Human rights, social security, democracy, legal issues, women rights and work prospects, the Israeli regime has a lot more to offer than any Arab country. Its like the difference between night and day."
Do Israeli Arabs want to remain Israeli or become part of a greater Palestine? - Yahoo! Answers



Then again.....perhaps you know better than those folks living there.....

....that seems to be the position of Liberals......just so darn smart.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 9, 2013)

Are we supposed to maintain sanctions for all eternity? Is that the right thing to do even if Iran agrees to end It's nuclear program?

Liberal bashing, eh?

Cool beans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You mean the sell-outs who stayed on their side of the 1967 borders are kind of worried what happens when the Zionists go back to Europe.... 

Really?  

Maybe these Quislings can get tickets to Europe, too.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Israel needs to get off the occupied territory, period. If only to be able to say they tried._"
> ...



Then they are condemned in perpetuity to doing the same things they've been doing for decades,

while foolishly expecting different results.

When you know for a certainty that what you've been doing cannot work, then you either resign yourself to unending repeated failure,

or you try something different.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.



You are really heartless, you know that?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Europeans have been carving up the Middle East and rearranging the pieces for centuries, without justification, and without positive results.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> "..._or you try something different._"


Expulsion of all Palestinians from the West Bank and Gaza, and shoving them across the border into Jordan (_the country in which they maintain citizenship_) would be 'something different', methinks.

The Palestinians own propaganda maps showing the long-term and continual shrinkage of Palestinian-controlled land seems to corroborate some-such intention, and how close the Israelis are to achieving that.

Dealing only with enemies on your borders is far easier than dealing with enemies on your borders and in your midst, yes?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...






I mean the very folks who you ascribed as the underdogs of Apartheid.....

....and now you're scurrying away from that description because when polled they make you look like a fool.



Let's review:

You compared them to folks living under untenable conditions.

But when polled as to their opinion, they, in effect, said "No way! We like it where we are....and we're not going to move to the lawless impoverished oppressive 'Palestinian' enclaves!"

So....you change your tune....and now those folks are 'Quislings'.

ErroneousJoe.....the human  piñata!



Truth, Joey.....bet you started to call 'em the same as any who don't agree with Obama....'racists'.....

Didya'? Huh? Didya'?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...





What????

Another major organ Joey is missing????


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w110QVpEEg0]Lugosi Comes to Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...



NO, I think that when you run over peace activists with bulldozers, you really don't get a lot of sympathy from me.  

That's how I roll.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> > You mean the sell-outs who stayed on their side of the 1967 borders are kind of worried what happens when the Zionists go back to Europe....
> >
> > Really?
> >
> ...



Sister, every unwanted occupation has Quislings who sell out their own... 

And, yeah, they know there's a shit sandwich in store for them when they lose.  

I have nothing but contempt for those Palestinians who've sold out. Neither will the Palestinians WHEN (not if) they inevitably win. 

And you know that's where history is going, right? 

Young Jews in Israel are moving to America and Europe because this whole, "Let's start a Zionist State to stick it in Hitler's eye" shit doesn't mean that much to them.  

Never have respect for a Quisling.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> "...when you run over peace activists with bulldozers..."


On the other hand, dumbass peace activists who position themselves behind walls that are about to be bulldozed by a military demolition team are not likely to survive the encounter.

Nature de-selected her.

Poor delusional woman-child.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Ahhhhh...

So what we have here is an opinionated blogger and a difference of opinion.  Obama has NOT been quoted as stating anything about making plans to destroy Israel, and the thread title is indeed reactionary and purposefully misleading for political purposes.

"PoliticalChic" appears to be the perfect handle for you.
  Carry on.​


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > "...when you run over peace activists with bulldozers..."
> ...



You mean a house belonging to a family?  The house she was defending belonged to a local pharmacist.  

So essentially, when the Palestinians defeat the Zionists and inflict a second Holocaust, you can just say nature de-selected them, right?  

Didn't think so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 9, 2013)

*Please stay on topic and, if you must include pointless insults in your posts, surround them with RELEVANT content.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> "..._You mean a house belonging to a family? The house she was defending belonged to a local pharmacist._.."


Yes. I mean a house belonging to a family. Yes, I mean a house belonging to a local pharmacist. Yes, I mean she was defending it. Yes, I mean she was stupid for coming thousands of miles to childishly attempt to intervene in a scheduled demolition operation. She paid the ultimate price for her interfering and for her stupidity. Had she been more intelligent she would not now be worm-meat. That's cold. But true.



> "..._So essentially, when the Palestinians defeat the Zionists and inflict a second Holocaust, you can just say nature de-selected them, right?_..."


Absolutely, yes. Nature will have de-selected them.

Fortunately for them, and unfortunately for you, the defeat of the Israelis by the Palestinians only exists in the realm of some Alternative Universe that you are inhabiting at the moment.



> "..._Didn't think so._"


I think my 'Absolutely, yes...' response takes care of this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > "..._You mean a house belonging to a family? The house she was defending belonged to a local pharmacist._.."
> ...



No, guy, you pretend it will never happen when Zionism is already a dying philosophy.  

Demographics are not Israel's friend.  Eventually Arabs will be in the majority, and then they are going to be on the receiving end.  

Maybe some NeoCon Funditard will rush over and defend their houses from getting demolished and get "Deselected".  

We can only hope.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> "..._No, guy, you pretend it will never happen when Zionism is already a dying philosophy. Demographics are not Israel's friend. Eventually Arabs will be in the majority, and then they are going to be on the receiving end. Maybe some NeoCon Funditard will rush over and defend their houses from getting demolished and get 'Deselected'. We can only hope._"


That's a fine bit o' speechifyin', I'm sure, but it's no more real than any other long-term speculation on the outcome, and we'll have to disagree about that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > "..._No, guy, you pretend it will never happen when Zionism is already a dying philosophy. Demographics are not Israel's friend. Eventually Arabs will be in the majority, and then they are going to be on the receiving end. Maybe some NeoCon Funditard will rush over and defend their houses from getting demolished and get 'Deselected'. We can only hope._"
> ...



I don't think there's any speculation involved. 

The whole rationale behind Zionism is that European/American Christians were just so mean to Jewish folks that they just had to have their own country where they can be the bullies. 

Except now they have to live in a country where they live in an armed camp, always worried that guy with the weird bleach blonde hair might be a suicide bomber. 

And they look at America and Europe, where they say, "Oh, you're Jewish? That's nice."

Just can't see how this goes on for more than a generation or two more.


----------



## Vox (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nope, you repeat talking points straight from politinformation circa 1982


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




You're clueless

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwbkXLJ-eQ&]"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwbkXLJ-eQ&][/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.


"Zionist entity" is how Islamist morons call Israel.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...




I hope you don't take the word of this commie nutjob? Most all American Jews support Israel and the Zionist movement. Joe probably never met a Jew in his life. only the very hardened leftist would be against Israel Joe's a joke


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Eh actually Nazi dolt, you back and do your homework, majority of Jews in Israel currently consist of Jews from middle eastern countries,nor decedents of.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...


I think the brown stuff is in that thing he's wrapped around his head.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> I remember when Obama was first elected the buzz was that he was going to be the president to finally bring peace the  middle east.  the great healer.  never has there been more bullshit hype generated about a president who came nowhere close to meeting any of it


I remember before the bullshit artist got elected to the presidency, he went in front of AIPAC and stated "Jerusalem will be the undivided capital of Israel!"  Then his aids got a hold of him and explained what a massive fuckup THAT statement was to their Muslim contingency to whom they are beholden to, so the next day the con-artist came back on TV and said "it's up to the Israelis and Palestinians to decide the fate of Jerusalem".  

That's basically been the pattern with Obama from the very beginning, you can never trust what he says or does, whether it be domestically or internationally.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...


Muslim genocidal mental masturbation to the destruction of Israel, of the day.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



how is what other arabs have done to the Palis any different' ?


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So many people hate America because America attacked them, assists the people who attack them or interfere in their politics, removing elected governments in favour of dictators.
America, bringer of democracy...unless they remove elected governments they don't like; then they overthrow it and install a dictator.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 9, 2013)

If this is true, than this is one thing I support Soetoro on. Good on him.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 10, 2013)

Buy them both off and build a Holy Land theme park staffed by scandinavian atheists....


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Only far right wing nutters see it that way. Everyone else sees him for what he is, a Christian.  Just because he doesn't "hate" Muslims like you do doesn't make him a sympathizer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2013)

I find it hard that anyone who is Jewish in America would remain a supporting democrat after this. I need to check with my daughter in law and see how her mother and father feel about obama now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> I hope you don't take the word of this commie nutjob? Most all American Jews support Israel and the Zionist movement. Joe probably never met a Jew in his life. only the very hardened leftist would be against Israel Joe's a joke



Pat Buchanan is a hardened leftist?  

Yes, the Zionists have done a very good job of buying off public opinion in this country. 

The rest of the world pretty much despises them, though.  

Still, their attempt to get us to take out Assad for them fell through, so maybe Amerians are finally getting wise to the fact we are being played for suckers.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe Israel can show strength where Obama is weak

-Geaux


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...






You blew it, boy, when you didn't start out with this:


*"Why....Obama would never do such a thing!"*




Means you know the truth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Which is it?
Do you know what you are talking about or you think you know what you are talking about?
I think it's the latter 
Hitler would be so proud of you.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.



*Heil Hitler !!*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > > You mean the sell-outs who stayed on their side of the 1967 borders are kind of worried what happens when the Zionists go back to Europe....
> ...





"Sister, every unwanted occupation has Quislings who sell out their own..."

So you support of the thug dictator in the White House.....?

"...Sister, every unwanted occupation has Quislings who sell out their own... "


Yeah....I see what you're sayin,' bro.....

You can keep your doctor and all......



"Never have respect for a Quisling."

Pretty honest of you...I'm mean under the circumstances and all, Vidkun......


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2013)

The Bible warns the destiny of the World is inseparable from Israel and Jerusalem.   The Bible says God would one day re-gather the children of Israel back into their land from among many nations around the world ... the Bible says they would be re-gathered in unbelief ... God warns He is not re-gathering the children of Israel into their Land because they deserve it, but because His Name and His Word are at stake (see Ezekiel 36:17-23) ... and because He loves them ... and they are His chosen people.  The Bible warns God would then make Jerusalem a world trouble spot ... the Bible says all nations of the world will turn against Israel ... the Bible warns that during this time 'Gaza will be forsaken' ... the Bible warns a coming world leader (the 'Antichrist') will rise out of 10 nations which once formed the Roman Empire and will enforce a peace plan (a covenant or treaty) upon Israel ('upon the many' - for many in Israel will be against it) ... and then, after a 3½ year false peace, God warns He will send the children of Israel (and all the nations of the world) through a fiery trial unlike anything in the history of the world, to separate the unfaithful unbelievers from the faithful believers (the coming 'Apocalypse') ... the Bible warns two-thirds of the people of Israel will be 'cut off and die' for their unbelief ...  then, one day when the armies of the world will gather in and around nation Israel (the coming battle of Armageddon) and when all seems lost for the children of Israel, the Bible says a believing remnant will recognize their Messiah from Scripture (Messiah)  and will call upon His Name (Messiah's return).  The Bible then tells us 'after these things' the little nation of Israel and the children of Israel will rule over all nations on Earth in peace under her King and Messiah Jesus Christ (Yeshua Ha'Mashiach in Hebrew).  The Bible says all of the covenants, promises, curses, prophecies, and blessings God has made to the children and nation of Israel will be fulfilled 

Bible Prophecy Israel and Jerusalem


----------



## Wildman (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> 23 February 1945  Turkey declared war on Germany and Japan.
> 24 February 1945  Egypt declared war on Germany and Japan.
> 26 February 1945  Syria declared war on Germany and Japan.
> On 28 February 1945, Saudi Arabia declared war on Germany and Japan




Yup.  They declared war on the axis.  They didn't fight for them.  

Should also point out that Egypt was effectively a client of the UK, and Syria was a colony of France at the time.[/QUOTE]

WoW !! when the war was nearly over and the Nazis and Japs were all but totally defeated, these brave punks finally see which side to join with,

23 February 1945  Turkey declared war on Germany and Japan.
24 February 1945  Egypt declared war on Germany and Japan.
26 February 1945  Syria declared war on Germany and Japan.
On 28 February 1945, Saudi Arabia declared war on Germany and Japan

what dedication towards freedom !!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Never have respect for a Quisling."
> 
> Pretty honest of you...I'm mean under the circumstances and all, Vidkun......



Unlike the dishonest thread title about Obama's plan for the destruction of Israel. 

That is like comparing Watergate to "White Water."

It's only a viable comparison if you have absolutely no regard, whatsoever for truth and instead are driven by partisanship ~


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Pat Buchanan isn't Jewish... idiot. You said American Jews don't support Israel..Like i said you're a nutjob and don't know what you're talking about


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "Never have respect for a Quisling."
> ...





You're a fool.

But the extra evidence you've provided wasn't necessary.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Thank you, some admonishments are actually complements depending upon who issues them - and why.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 10, 2013)

Jroc said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Did *you* have an argument to make as to why the Palestinians at this point would ever end their resistance to the Israeli occupiers?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still have the same doctor and the same plan.  

And I don't blame Obama because the Insurance industry are a bunch of shitheads. I knew that going in. 

If Obama were a "thug", he'd have gotten rid of private insurance and we'd all be better off.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You said only hardened leftists hate Israel. 

Pat is a hardened rightist.  


And no, most American Jews still voted for Obama, they don't give a fuck about Israel.  

A lot of us are getting really tired of watching our kids come home in Body Bags so you can play, "The Magic Sky Man gave us this Land."


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wildman said:


> [
> 
> WoW !! when the war was nearly over and the Nazis and Japs were all but totally defeated, these brave punks finally see which side to join with,
> 
> ...



They were told declaring war was the price to enter this new UN the allies were forming that was supposed to be the bee's knees.   

The point Bizarro Chick was trying to make was that the Islamic World sided with the Axis, when at worst, they stayed neutral and at best, they went along with what the Allies told them to do.  

Fight had nothing to do with them, why get involved?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 10, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Bible warns the destiny of the World is inseparable from Israel and Jerusalem.   The Bible says God would one day re-gather the children of Israel back into their land from among many nations around the world ... the Bible says they would be re-gathered in unbelief ... God warns He is not re-gathering the children of Israel into their Land because they deserve it, but because His Name and His Word are at stake (see Ezekiel 36:17-23) ... and because He loves them ... and they are His chosen people.  The Bible warns God would then make Jerusalem a world trouble spot ... the Bible says all nations of the world will turn against Israel ... the Bible warns that during this time 'Gaza will be forsaken' ... the Bible warns a coming world leader (the 'Antichrist') will rise out of 10 nations which once formed the Roman Empire and will enforce a peace plan (a covenant or treaty) upon Israel ('upon the many' - for many in Israel will be against it) ... and then, after a 3½ year false peace, God warns He will send the children of Israel (and all the nations of the world) through a fiery trial unlike anything in the history of the world, to separate the unfaithful unbelievers from the faithful believers (the coming 'Apocalypse') ... the Bible warns two-thirds of the people of Israel will be 'cut off and die' for their unbelief ...  then, one day when the armies of the world will gather in and around nation Israel (the coming battle of Armageddon) and when all seems lost for the children of Israel, the Bible says a believing remnant will recognize their Messiah from Scripture (Messiah)  and will call upon His Name (Messiah's return).  The Bible then tells us 'after these things' the little nation of Israel and the children of Israel will rule over all nations on Earth in peace under her King and Messiah Jesus Christ (Yeshua Ha'Mashiach in Hebrew).  The Bible says all of the covenants, promises, curses, prophecies, and blessings God has made to the children and nation of Israel will be fulfilled
> 
> Bible Prophecy Israel and Jerusalem



Maybe we could amend the Constitution to require that all American foreign policy  be structured to follow the prophecies of the Bible.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




They didn't lose the war to Israel. They lost the war to the US.

The US began foreign aid to Israel in 1949. *The first payment in 1949 was 200 Million dollars.*

Did any country help the Palestinian farmers and natives fight the zionists?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible warns the destiny of the World is inseparable from Israel and Jerusalem.   The Bible says God would one day re-gather the children of Israel back into their land from among many nations around the world ... the Bible says they would be re-gathered in unbelief ... God warns He is not re-gathering the children of Israel into their Land because they deserve it, but because His Name and His Word are at stake (see Ezekiel 36:17-23) ... and because He loves them ... and they are His chosen people.  The Bible warns God would then make Jerusalem a world trouble spot ... the Bible says all nations of the world will turn against Israel ... the Bible warns that during this time 'Gaza will be forsaken' ... the Bible warns a coming world leader (the 'Antichrist') will rise out of 10 nations which once formed the Roman Empire and will enforce a peace plan (a covenant or treaty) upon Israel ('upon the many' - for many in Israel will be against it) ... and then, after a 3½ year false peace, God warns He will send the children of Israel (and all the nations of the world) through a fiery trial unlike anything in the history of the world, to separate the unfaithful unbelievers from the faithful believers (the coming 'Apocalypse') ... the Bible warns two-thirds of the people of Israel will be 'cut off and die' for their unbelief ...  then, one day when the armies of the world will gather in and around nation Israel (the coming battle of Armageddon) and when all seems lost for the children of Israel, the Bible says a believing remnant will recognize their Messiah from Scripture (Messiah)  and will call upon His Name (Messiah's return).  The Bible then tells us 'after these things' the little nation of Israel and the children of Israel will rule over all nations on Earth in peace under her King and Messiah Jesus Christ (Yeshua Ha'Mashiach in Hebrew).  The Bible says all of the covenants, promises, curses, prophecies, and blessings God has made to the children and nation of Israel will be fulfilled
> ...



That's interesting that you think this has anything to do with the constitution.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible warns the destiny of the World is inseparable from Israel and Jerusalem.   The Bible says God would one day re-gather the children of Israel back into their land from among many nations around the world ... the Bible says they would be re-gathered in unbelief ... God warns He is not re-gathering the children of Israel into their Land because they deserve it, but because His Name and His Word are at stake (see Ezekiel 36:17-23) ... and because He loves them ... and they are His chosen people.  The Bible warns God would then make Jerusalem a world trouble spot ... the Bible says all nations of the world will turn against Israel ... the Bible warns that during this time 'Gaza will be forsaken' ... the Bible warns a coming world leader (the 'Antichrist') will rise out of 10 nations which once formed the Roman Empire and will enforce a peace plan (a covenant or treaty) upon Israel ('upon the many' - for many in Israel will be against it) ... and then, after a 3½ year false peace, God warns He will send the children of Israel (and all the nations of the world) through a fiery trial unlike anything in the history of the world, to separate the unfaithful unbelievers from the faithful believers (the coming 'Apocalypse') ... the Bible warns two-thirds of the people of Israel will be 'cut off and die' for their unbelief ...  then, one day when the armies of the world will gather in and around nation Israel (the coming battle of Armageddon) and when all seems lost for the children of Israel, the Bible says a believing remnant will recognize their Messiah from Scripture (Messiah)  and will call upon His Name (Messiah's return).  The Bible then tells us 'after these things' the little nation of Israel and the children of Israel will rule over all nations on Earth in peace under her King and Messiah Jesus Christ (Yeshua Ha'Mashiach in Hebrew).  The Bible says all of the covenants, promises, curses, prophecies, and blessings God has made to the children and nation of Israel will be fulfilled
> ...



It seems that American foreign policy is following the prophecies of the Bible.  I just wish it wasn't.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Keep in mind the Right wants the private insurance companies to get control of all of Medicare.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 10, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If all nations of the world are _supposed _to turn against Israel, isn't it contrary to God's plan for us to be their henchmen? 

Shouldn't we be bombing them and stuff???


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 10, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What was the point of your post?


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 10, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



That is the goal of the Imposter in Chief and this man has known it all along.
*
As a young soldier fighting for Israel:*






*And today, he fears for his country, as he knows Israel is the target of the radical in the White House:*


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Bullshit.

Theodore Herzl and the Zionist congress was considering *Argentina* as the site for the Jewish State.

But I guess they concluded that it would be easier to remove the Palestinian Arabs from their homeland.

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



What was your purpose? Mine was truth, your's a deflection?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Knock yourself out Israel will not be destroyed
America could always repent


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...



So *Theodor Herzl*, was an "Islamist Moron"? Who knew?

.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 10, 2013)

Nothing for the Jews to worry about since their is no accord in Geneva. In fact it was just the first meeting to find out the differences in what an accord may look like.
All you super Jews can go back to your castle and wait to save the day.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...





No prob.


Come again when you can't stay quite so long.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Nothing for the Jews to worry about since their is no accord in Geneva. In fact it was just the first meeting to find out the differences in what an accord may look like.
> All you super Jews can go back to your castle and wait to save the day.




thanks---I am in my castle right now-----I have been here all weekend----its 
cold outside------the moat is frozen over and the draw bridge is stuck.    I could 
travel via the helicopter port------but----TOO DAMNED COLD     Not easy being 
confined in this tiny 350,000 square foot living space.    I will have to build UP


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Europeans have been carving up the Middle East and rearranging the pieces for centuries, without justification, and without positive results.



And you're blaming the Jews, why?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





   Translation;  The Jews have no business in the Middle East.  It should all belong to the Muslims/ Arabs.  That will not happen.  Ask Fuckers like you why they didn't create a " palestinian state" in 1948 or before 1967 there will be no response.   Ask what the Palestinians have offered in the way of " negotiations" there will be no response.

    No 67 Borders
    No total withdrawl from E. Jerusalem
    No " Right of Return"  you Mother Fucker


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



... Because dissension is never welcome in threads with no true merit.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when Obama was first elected the buzz was that he was going to be the president to finally bring peace the  middle east.  the great healer.  never has there been more bullshit hype generated about a president who came nowhere close to meeting any of it
> ...



Palestine does not belong to the US.

Maybe he meant to divide Arizona in to two states. One Jewish the other one gentile. And Phoenix,  the undivided capital of Israel!

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Did it ever occur to you that the Jews have had constant ties to that land for almost 3,700 years? Are you dumb enough not to know that the Arabs sold that land to them in the 1920s? Did you not get it through your thick skull that the Grand Mufti used the land deals with the Jews as a tool to launch unheard of massacres on their settlements? Of course you didn't, since such facts would fly in the face of your argument.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 10, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing for the Jews to worry about since their is no accord in Geneva. In fact it was just the first meeting to find out the differences in what an accord may look like.
> ...



That is what I tell my Israeli friend that moved there from England. He tells me that he thought Israel would be more developed. He found out they they don't speak the Queens English either.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Yes, indeed. 

They wanted to control Syria in order to attack Iran. They didn't want Assad and the Hezbollah retaliating. 

Putin saved the day.

But the Mossad is active in Syria. Don't be surprise if the "Syrian opposition" conducts a false flag operation in order to give Israel the pretext it needs to invade Syria and force Obama to defend their asses. They also want to retain possession of the Golan heights.

..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Noone believes any of those lies but Zionists.

Being a Zionist is living a lie.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 10, 2013)

_*Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel*_


Don't mind me - I'm just here to laugh at PoliticalChic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

The thread title is a lie of a hate filled Zionist, supported by no article and no facts whatsoever.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title is a lie of a hate filled Zionist, supported by no article and no facts whatsoever.





"....supported by no article and no facts whatsoever."


Eminently supported by experience with the current administration.



"....a hate filled Zionist..."

Au contraire....
..I merely take unbridled glee in putting folks like you in their place.
And that would be a.....

....sty1
st&#299;
noun
1.
a pigpen.



Say 'oink.'


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title is a lie of a hate filled Zionist, supported by no article and no facts whatsoever.


Posting an article asserting that the current President is presently engaging in policy manifestations which could have a detrimental or even fatal impact upon the State of Israel is hardly 'lying', nor is it prima facie evidence of being 'hate-filled' nor is it prima facie evidence of being a 'Zionist' in any commonly-accepted sense of the phrase.

You, on the other hand, have long-since developed a nasty habit of labeling anyone who disagrees with your own positions regarding Israel and Palestine to be 'hate-filled' and 'Zionists' and 'liars', and, much worse, and you exercise every possible opportunity of saying as much and denigrating and attempting (and failing) to discredit your opponents utilizing non-factual, subjective and emotion-based invective.

Your own use of 'articles' and 'facts' are so frequently so one-sided or lop-sided or subjective and partisan and narrow in nature so as to preclude their acceptance by most sane and objective readers.

I submit that your aggressive (obsessive) pursuit of pro-Palestinian / anti-Israeli propaganda activities and your bitter invective which you sling like hash at anyone who substantively and persistently disagrees with your position does no good service to the Palestinian cause on which you so obviously base so much of your online existence.

Translation: You have no room to talk, lady.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 10, 2013)

> Eminently supported by experience with the current administration.



now we know who signs your checks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread title is a lie of a hate filled Zionist, supported by no article and no facts whatsoever.
> ...








So......you don't think "oink" was enough?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> "..._So......you don't think 'oink' was enough?_"


Truth is, I was busy typing-up my own post while you were submitting yours. Timing is all.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> > Eminently supported by experience with the current administration.
> 
> 
> 
> now we know who signs your checks.





Now, Drop-Draws....don't be jealous....but, being independently wealthy....I don't require any checks.


When necessary, I simply have one of the servants break chunk off of one of the many gold bars in the vault.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12h_nqHTMsI]HUMOROUS JACK BENNY LUCILLE BALL CLIP - BUILDING A VAULT FOR JACK (PUBLIC DOMAIN "THE LUCY SHOW") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 10, 2013)

OK- in honor of it being Sunday, and in the spirit of kindness, take a break for a quick math trick
Math trick



This really works and will only take you about ten seconds!!!

Amazing it really works this is my all-time favorite movie.

I am very good at math, so I did it in my head, then on paper, and finally on a calculator just to confirm my numerical capabilities.

Each time I got the same answer, and sure enough it IS my very favorite movie EVER!

DO NOT cheat. DO YOUR math, THEN compare the results to the list of movies at the bottom

You will be AMAZED at how scary true and accurate this test is

1. Pick a number from 1-9.

2. Multiply that number by 3.

3. Add 3.

4. Multiply by 3 again.


5. Your total will be a two digit number. Add the first and second digits together to find your favorite movie (of all time) in the list of 17 movies below:














Movie List:

1. Gone With the Wind
2. E.T.
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Star Wars
5. Forrest Gump
6. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
7. Jaws
8. Grease
9. *The Obama Farewell Speech*
10. Casablanca
11. Jurassic Park
12. Shrek
13. Pirates of the Caribbean
14. Titanic
15. Raiders of the Lost Ark
16. Home Alone
17. Mrs. Doubtfire

Now, isn't that something?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "..._So......you don't think 'oink' was enough?_"
> ...






And an excellent post it was!



But, logic and well-worded posts seem less than deserved by folks such as your target.

I lean towards more sarcasm and egregious vituperativeness.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> OK- in honor of it being Sunday, and in the spirit of kindness, take a break for a quick math trick
> Math trick
> 
> 
> ...





No fair!!!

My fav movie isn't on the list!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD0rU6-7sKs]Apocalypse Now: Marlon Brando "Horror" - YouTube[/ame]



Did you see the shot of "The Golden Bough"?????
A must read before you see the pic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread title is a lie of a hate filled Zionist, supported by no article and no facts whatsoever.
> ...



Can you read English?

Read the thread title.

It is a  lie.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Wait what?

This is all recorded history, you PLO loving nitwit. Quit watching Palestinian State Sponsored Television and get with the program.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No, every word is a Zionist lie.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


And what do Arabs / Muslims bring?  Let's see:  Oppression, persecution, corruption, hatred, violence, terror, intolerance, to name a few.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _No, every word is a Zionist lie._


"Your Honor - the State rests."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Prove it. I'm already licking my chops. I have three years worth of study and many books regarding the Arab-Israeli conflict. I spent two years on another forum debating an anti-Semitic woman, and as a result I wound up educating myself. 

Come on, come at me!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You aren't proving it. Just being a troll. Next!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "..._And what do Arabs / Muslims bring? Let's see: Oppression, persecution, corruption, hatred, violence, terror, intolerance, to name a few._"


Along with...

Operative, medieval canon law
Mentality that canon law supersedes secular law
Misogyny
Potato sacks (burqas)
Beheadings
Limb-severing
Honor killings
Religious wars
Intolerance
Faux superiority complex
The 7th Century
...etc...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It is up to you to prove your claims are true.

I back up claims I make with facts and sources.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



You seem really stupid


You make a claim, you prove it is true.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > > Eminently supported by experience with the current administration.
> ...



Surely being posh is no crime?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Can you read English? Read the thread title. It is a  lie._"


Incorrect.

It is a summary-level interpretation of current events and policy manifestions which holds that such events and manifestations may prove injurious or fatal to the State of Israel.

Like all summations of likely future impact it is speculative in nature and its facts and assertions are subject to different filters and perspectives and interpretations depending upon the political inclinations of the interpreter.

It is also protected by the 'Literary License' factor by which so many of us, when creating a thread, present a case, and create a defensible if somewhat dramatic title, in order to draw-in a crowd for discussion. An entirely acceptable gambit, given that you have appear to have employed that very same tactic so often in what I jokingly perceive to be your own self-appointed role as Resident Palestinian Propaganda Deputy Minister.

It's OK when YOU do it, but NOT OK when OTHERS with opposing views do it? I don't think so. Smacks of an embarrassing degree of hypocrisy.

The OP is no more specious nor disingenuous nor subjective nor partisan than a great many of your own endless list of spawned pro-Palestinian / anti-Israeli propaganda threads, and, given that the OP actually calls into question the veracity of the interpretations in the very first sentences rather than simply trying to pawn-off the material as Gospel Truth (_as may be seen so frequently in your own 'contributions'_), implictly (_damned-near explicitly_) holding that viewers should make up their own minds, while sharing her own interpretation, I would say that the OP does a better job of presenting rather subjective material in an objective light than you do so many of your own similar efforts while so fervently working the other side of the fence.

When was the last time that you spawned a thread with an OP that contained words to the effect: "_Frankly, I had trouble believing some of this myself at first, until_..." in such a manner so as to call your own material into question and invite a closer and more objective look which could end-up being interpreted in a manner unfavorable to your cause?

People who live in glass Propaganda Houses should not throw stones.

Your attack upon both the OP and your colleague are dismissed, with prejudice.

Court is adjourned.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



MY opinion of the blog hasn't been put on the table for discussion.  

My question to you remains unanswered:  How do you defend your title?  

There is NO evidence, physical or in print, that indicates plans on the part of the American Government to destroy Israel.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...








Nah....it's totally true.
Work on the concept.
	I see you're one of those milk-people.....2% intelligent.



Just a warning: You're dealing with an artist in verbal vivisection.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...





Bulletin:

John "Lurch" Kerry is a paid apparatchik of Barack Hussein Obama (Peace be on him)


Hey....who'd ya' vote for.....(giggle, giggle....)
Surprise me.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Nah....it's totally true.
> Work on the concept.
> I see you're one of those milk-people.....2% intelligent.
> 
> Just a warning: You're dealing with an artist in verbal vivisection.



Art is a rather subjective medium - I suppose one could conceive anything created as "art." 

Would anyone who ever picked up a brush and honked out a ghastly watercolor, earn the title of "artist?"

...


----------



## Jos (Nov 10, 2013)

An artist in verbal vivisection who resorts to half truths?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "..._And what do Arabs / Muslims bring? Let's see: Oppression, persecution, corruption, hatred, violence, terror, intolerance, to name a few._"
> ...


You missed the best part. Those 72 virgin Virginians in heaven that are enough to drive any Muslim man to a premature detonation.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> An artist in verbal vivisection who resorts to half truths?



Funny, I keep seeing people like you calling her a liar, but doing absolutely nothing to rebut her claims. I dare you, any of you, to disprove her. That, or I can completely embarrass you in front of your PLO loving friends. Your choice.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> An artist in verbal vivisection who resorts to half truths?





Still waitin' for that apology for claiming that I wanted any to die because of their religion.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "..._You missed the best part. Those 72 virgin Virginians in heaven that are enough to drive any Muslim man to a premature detonation._"


*ARE* there 72 virgin *Virginians* to be had? Gotta be far from the Beltway! If they *DO* exist, my money is on them *NOT* coming from _Liberal_ homes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh, and... '_premature detonation_'?... ya'll *CAN* be a rascal sometimes. Just too friggin' funny.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I know it's true. I've been studying the Arab-Israeli conflict for way longer than you. Those are the most basic facts about Israel that you would do well not to forget.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Hater, your thread title remains a fucking lie.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Still waiting for you to prove it, shill.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > An artist in verbal vivisection who resorts to half truths?
> ...



It is her claim and she cannot prove her fucking lies are true.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Here, let me help her.

She posted four links backing up her claims. What have you done?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


You mean your colleague's '_disputable assertions_', right?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Not up to me to make a case for lying posters who cannot back up their claims with facts and sources.

There is no Obama announcement of a plan to destroy Israel.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And what have you been doing this entire time?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And you cannot rebut a so-called lie with another lie. Either YOU have proof to contradict her or you don't. And since you don't, you would be wise to keep quiet, to avoid making a bigger fool of yourself.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



She backed up her claims few times in the OP.

What did you bring to prove she's lying?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I hate to burst your bubble there Bud, but a claim has been made and it is up to PC (and anyone who cares to help her) to find a credible link showing evidence of current plans being formulated by the American Government to "Destroy Israel".
​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The title of the thread has not been estabished to be true.

Nor have a posters claims about Israels ties to the land been established to be true.


----------



## Jos (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > An artist in verbal vivisection who resorts to half truths?
> ...



It was a question, same as yours http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...-the-middle-east-and-obama-3.html#post8124184


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Not up to me to make a case for *lying posters* who cannot back up their claims with facts and sources._


Again, these nasty personal attacks... tsk, tsk, tsk.

The OP clearly delineates the assertion made in the title as speculative in nature; predicting likely injurious or fatal effects upon the State of Israel, regarding current US foreign policy initiatives and declarations.

Future speculation, so long as it is accompanied by rational arguments supporting it, is not subject to the same rigorous 'factual' proofing standards that an interpretation of past events is subject to.

That's why they call it 'speculation'.

Some posters have the courage to engage in rational speculation rather than just playing the Useful Tool Functionary and hiding behind a shield of preexisting sources and fact, real or perceived, which requires far less imagination, talent and intellectual capacity and courage.

The OP is a stereotypical example of such useful and courageous speculation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.



I had no idea you were in agreement with Hitler and the Nazis, Joe.  It is very disappointing to read these words and learn you are no different in your desires than Hitler and the Grand Mufti of Islam who was his good friend.  May God have mercy upon your soul for desiring such evil things upon innocent human lives and the Sovereign Nation of Israel.  I am sure it will grieve all who know you to read the words you have written here today.  Surely it would grieve anyone with a conscience.  

- Jeri


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


And here is the other Muslim guy who posts as Sherri. I guess it's Mahmoud's shift today.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...





This was the post:

"If the Iranians were cold blooded assassins there wouldn't be any Jews left in Iran?

By your omission you'd like Iranian men, women and children to be annihilated simply because of their religious beliefs. ?"
__________________



Perhaps you'd elucidate.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Deflect all you want to, Kiddo...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAGgGKMnD6k]Irma Thomas - Time Is On My Side - YouTube[/ame]
​


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...


They been in agreement and in love with SHITLER from the beginning. 

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Did the Iranian nuclear talks that just wrapped up tell you anything? Israel didn't even get a say so in the matter. They saw the prospect of a deal with Iran to be a threat to their national security. Over explicit objections, they were completely ignored nearly every world power, except France. His demand that Israel revert to it's pre-1967 borders is more evidence. His willingness to fund Israel's enemies is even more. You must be kidding when you say Obama isn't trying to destroy them. 

http://rt.com/news/israel-targets-iran-deal-501/

http://rt.com/usa/obama-terrorist-arms-supply-966/

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/01/22/gift-us-f-16-fighter-jets-en-route-to-egypt-amid-criticism/

http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/3946/muslim-brotherhood-support


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> An artist in verbal vivisection who resorts to half truths?



One mans art is another mans liner for a bird cage.
​



`​


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


It ain't over yet. I heard France (of all countries) is claiming the Iranians cannot be trusted and walking out on the deal.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > An artist in verbal vivisection who resorts to half truths?
> ...



So if I say that Ted Cruz is making plans to "Destroy New Jersey", it's up to y'all to prove me wrong?  

This could get fun...



`​


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...








Profanity is the effort of a feeble mind to express itself forcefully.

Nothing smacks of a 'white flag' more satisfyingly than reducing an opponent to vulgarity.

As I just did.

 Some folks have an 'ignore' list. I have an 'abuse' list. Congrats....you've made it.


So very glad you found your way to this thread.....hope you left breadcrumbs so you can find your way back.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



That is a non sequitur. I will not respond to your asininity.


----------



## Jos (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



this was the post


> Quote: Originally Posted by PoliticalChic View Post
> 
> 
> Are you actually going to compare the fact that a law officer carries a gun to a cold blooded assassin high on crack with same?
> ...



My reply


> Israel is not a Law officer, Muslims dont drink Alcohol, much less would they take drugs
> YOU be honest would YOU like Iranian men, women and children to be annihilated simply because of their religious beliefs?
> 
> To many people Iran is the Law Officer standing up to the israeli cold blooded assassins
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Ergo, the appellation: *'disputable assertions'*.



> "..._Nor have a posters claims about Israels ties to the land been established to be true._"


I did not realize that Israeli claims to the land were directly connected to the assertion that current manifestations of US foreign policy were likely to prove injurious or fatal to the State of Israel.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I can't speak for Miss Sherri, but I for one read them looking for ANY evidence that her claim of current plans in the works by the Government of The United States to "Destroy Israel" is true.
​


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...






Nope.


This is your post, #39:

"If the Iranians were cold blooded assassins there wouldn't be any Jews left in Iran?

By your omission you'd like Iranian men, women and children to be annihilated simply because of their religious beliefs. ?"



Go check.....

Then you can apologize.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


.


> MYTH
> 
> The Jews have no claim to the land they call Israel."
> 
> ...



Myths & Facts: Israel's Roots (Chapter 1) | Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## proudveteran06 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jroc said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> ...






John Kerry warns of third intifada if Israeli-Palestinian talks fail - Telegraph


"We are managing an open and prolonged conflict, which for the Palestinians does not end with the 1967 borders," Israeli Defence Minister Moshe Yaalon said. 

"There is no sign of compromise (from the Palestinians). We are therefore not about to solve this based on what we thought. 


   Let them Initiate a third one; Israel will do what should have been done before; Wipe them out like the Rodents they are


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Well I suggest you stop posting and start researching, AVG. Saying something isn't true doesn't make it untrue. You've yet to prove it untrue. Talk is cheap.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> "...a claim has been made and it is up to PC (and anyone who cares to help her) to find a credible link showing evidence of current plans being formulated by the American Government to 'Destroy Israel'..."


Already covered in the following excerpt...



Kondor3 said:


> "..._It is a summary-level interpretation of current events and policy manifestions which holds that such events and manifestations may prove injurious or fatal to the State of Israel.
> 
> Like all summations of likely future impact it is speculative in nature and its facts and assertions are subject to different filters and perspectives and interpretations depending upon the political inclinations of the interpreter.
> 
> It is also protected by the 'Literary License' factor by which so many of us, when creating a thread, present a case, and create a defensible if somewhat dramatic title, in order to draw-in a crowd for discussion. An entirely acceptable gambit_..."



Of *COURSE* no formalized, public plan exists to 'Destroy Israel'; certainly not labeled as such.

But that does not preclude pro-Israeli bloggers from interpreting current events and manifestations of current US foreign policy and initiatives as likely to prove injurious-to or fatal-to the State of Israel - intelligent and rational speculation designed to raise awareness of possibilities and likely prospects.

The 'rational speculation' nature of the assertion, with the attendant differences in standards pertaining to proofs, is not a difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> John Kerry warns of third intifada if Israeli-Palestinian talks fail - Telegraph
> 
> 
> "We are managing an open and prolonged conflict, which for the Palestinians does not end with the 1967 borders," Israeli Defence Minister Moshe Yaalon said.
> ...



And then there was this^


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Hate to burst another bubble, but the talks broke off because Kerry was not willing to go along with the bad deal that the French had put together.

The truth sucks, eh?


----------



## Jos (Nov 10, 2013)

Well the link I posted is still there, if anyone cares to check it, but I'm going to cut you some slack here, I am _sure_ you believe in your head what you posted as being true,  while others, in the reality based world, might disagree


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

And if I may:

JERUSALEM: Obama, Kerry dust off old Arab peace proposal in push to resolve Israeli-Palestinian conflict | Middle East | McClatchy DC

Daled Amos: Kerry To Revive Saudi Peace Initiative -- The One Obama Once Denied Interest In

Kerry expected to revive 2002 Saudi peace initiative | The Times of Israel

BBC News | MEDIA REPORTS | Text: Beirut Declaration

You know what the common theme here is? Get Israel to revert to its indefensible PRE 1967 BORDERS. That within itself is an attempt to destroy Israel. Which is also proof that Obama has an ulterior motive to destroy Israel, if not by war but by law.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Your truth isn't my truth, you tell it as only you can understand it. Which in and of itself is a lie. See my previous post.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Kind of like the plans Ted Cruz is making to destroy New Jersey claim that you can't refute and I can't prove?

Like I said, this is getting fun.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



You're being childish. You aren't doing anything to contradict PC. Please at least try to put your back into it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 10, 2013)

Why am I being forced to buy weapons for the Israelis?

How is it okay for the government to force me to buy a product I don't want to buy?

eh??????


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Why am I being forced to buy weapons for the Israelis?
> 
> How is it okay for the government to force me to buy a product I don't want to buy?
> 
> eh??????



Why am I being forced to pay for your liberal agenda that you support?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Why am I being forced to buy weapons for the Israelis?
> 
> How is it okay for the government to force me to buy a product I don't want to buy?
> 
> eh??????



Why am I paying for weapons to give to the Egyptians, the Muslim Brotherhood and Al Qaeda? Huh? What's that? Better than supporting your only ally in the Middle East, you say?

Pathetic.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > John Kerry warns of third intifada if Israeli-Palestinian talks fail - Telegraph
> ...




  Ask and Pro Palestinian what suggestions, concessions, compromises the Palestinians have made there will be no response.

   Ask any Pro Palestinian why Israel should agree to this which includes total withdrawl from their religious sites there will be no response

  " Right of Return?""   Forget that one !


   Translation; No " palestinian state"  

The Arab League Peace Plan


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There's nothing to contradict!  

Step one is for he (or she) who makes such a claim to back it up.  

Until that happens, there's nothing to discuss, as evident by the ridiculous, tongue-in-cheek  claim I made about Ted that is currently NOT being discussed seriously.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> _Why am I being forced to buy weapons for the Israelis? _


Not to worry. It all comes back to American weapons-makers anyway. Your contributions are greatly appreciated, I'm sure.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I being forced to buy weapons for the Israelis?
> ...


He doesn't mind the 20 Billion, yes BILLION that we've given to the Osama Bin Hiding Pakistanis since 2001 either.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...





OK....now you're gonna get it!


Let's review some things to which you'd like to appear oblivious:

" 1. Obamas humiliation of Benjamin Netanyahu at the White House
2. Engaging Iran when Tehran threatens a nuclear Holocaust against Israel
3. Drawing a parallel between Jewish suffering in the Holocaust with the current plight of the Palestinians
4. Obamas attack on Israeli occupation in his speech to the United Nations
5. Obamas accusation that Israel is the cause of instability in the Middle East
6. Obama administration has also sought to develop closer ties with the other main state sponsor of terrorism in the Middle East, Syria, establishing diplomatic relations with Damascus in February. Syria remains a major backer of Hamas and Hizbollah,
7. Hillary Clintons 43-minute phone call berating Netanyahu
8. David Axelrods attack on Israeli settlements on "Meet the Press"
9. Hillary Clintons call on Israel to show "respect"
10. White House Press Secretary Robert Gibbs entered the fray in an interview on Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace in Marchwhere he attacked the Israeli government 
Barack Obama?s top ten insults against Israel ? Telegraph Blogs


And, you might recall this: I saw Obama bow to the King of Saudi Arabia....but missed where he did same toward Netanyahu.....

Judging by the above, and adding *Kerry's threats,* what sentient individual would not see the* OP title as consistent with experience?*
Oh...right...those who wish ill toward Israel.



I've seen your posts, and found them to be those of a sentient individual...one capable of connecting the dots I've laid out....
...but...if you stand firmly on feeble-mindedness as your defense....

....well, heck.....who am I to argue?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



That's a cop out. Nice try. If there was nothing to contradict, why are you trying to contradict it? That's a bit confusing.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




And yet, with all of that, there is still NO VERIFIABLE EVIDENCE that The US Government, under the direction of the current commander in chief, is plotting and planning to destroy Israel.

The other option is for you to admit that your title is reactionary, partisan political bullshit designed to incite and titillate with no basis in document or quote.

Perhaps after that happens, we can discuss what you DO have


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Actually, like any colonial state, Israel is ulitmately doomed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





"There is no sign of compromise (from the Palestinians)..."


And this is overlooked and/or acceptable to those not in Israel's corner.....



See what history shows:

1.	In 2000, during Clintons last year, he offered to create a Palestinian state. The Israeli prime minister, Barak, was pressured to withdraw from the Gaza Strip, part of Jerusalem, and all but a small portion of the West Bank. Clinton made his offer to Yasser Arafat. 
The offer was refused.
Clearly there was no compromise, no desire for solution.


2.	*The Left, of course, immediately decided that Arafat had acted sagely.* 
It was widely believed that Clintons offer would have left the new Palestinian state as merely a group of islands, unable to project an authentic national Palestinian identity.
Never....never....is Israel given the same consideration as the Palestinians.

a.	Clintons negotiator, Dennis Ross, explained how this was not the case: the new Palestinian state was* entirely contiguous,* except for the Gaza Strip. And even Gaza would be connected to the West Bank by an elevated highway and railroad across Israel, *thus avoiding Israeli checkpoints.  *

Ross: And to connect Gaza with the West Bank, there would have been an elevated highway, an elevated railroad, to ensure that there would be not just safe passage for the Palestinians, but free passage. 
Dennis Ross on Fox News Sunday | Fox News


3.	The result? Hamas and Islamic Jihad came to dominate the Palestinian political scene, the *suicide terror campaign began to display popular support, chanting crowds, wailing mothers calling on their children to die, masked young men *pledging to do as their mothers asked.  There was a suicide bombing of a teenagers disco in Tel Aviv in 2001. Weekly random mass murders. Female suicide bombers posthumously celebrated as role models.

The savagery and barbarism was never questioned, much less condemned.


a.	Yet, throughout the world, scholars, intellectuals, folks in the most sophisticated urban areas, *endorsed the Palestinian cause- at its most violent moment. *Nail bombs and mutilated bodies in Israel, and yet there were folks rallying for some sort of mass pathology.

b.	How to explain movements in which utopia blends with the morgue? How, if we maintain that the world is a rational place, can this be? Rather, there must be a way to conceive of suicide as a rational response to real-life conditions. 
From "Terror and Liberalism," Paul Berman



Even here, today, seemingly "Normal" folks pretend we are starting from square one, with each side wishing for peace.
It's a lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...





" NO VERIFIABLE EVIDENCE "


Really?

1. Which of the items I presented are not true?

Oh....all true?


2. Taken singly or all together, do they show an administration with the best interests of both sides equally?

No....they clearly show a prejudice against Israel.


3. Do the articles that are quoted in the OP state threats to Israel if the state does not bend to Obama's commands?

Absolutely so.



You have been less than honest, and I'm disappointed in you.


There's really nothing else to say, is there.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

*I've* been less than honest?!?  

And which of the items listed actually describes a plot afoot to "Destroy Israel"?


19 pages and 3 sacks o' corn later: NADA.


​


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

If you had said "Obama policies will destroy Israel", that would be your opinion, which I will defend your right to express to my dying breath.

When you titled this thread "Obama *Announces Plan *To Destroy Israel", you hung your argument on fabricated, reactionary political spin.  There can be no honest discussion of the policies as long as chicken little is free to run around screaming that the sky is falling.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I don't understand what the debate is even about here. It's really not rocket science that Obama has issues with Israel.  It fits in with his ideology of America being an "interfering", oppressive and abusive superpower that needs to be reigned in.  And by default, Israel is just an extension of this interfering, oppressive power abusing the "good" people of the Middle East. 

The samples you listed are just a very short list of the symptoms of Obama's warped ideology.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Just pointing out for clueless idiots like yourself, that the goal is no Israel.. Understand?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Doesn't matter who they voted for. I know hundreds of Jews who voted for Obama they are also very pro-Israel, they are just blinded by "hope and Change"


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> Doesn't matter who they voted for. I know hundreds of Jews who voted for Obama they are also very pro-Israel, they are just blinded by "hope and Change"



Or they j ust realize Israel can't survive in a state of perpetual war and apartheid. 

Didn't work for South Africa, after all.  

But really, here's the thing.  A lot of AMerican Jews watch theZionists levelling homes and running over peace activists with bulldozers and shooting children in the street and just say they want no part of that. 

So the Zionists have switched their marketing program to appeal to the dumb, inbred Christian Redneck like Katz who thinks that Israel needs to be there so Jesus can come back.


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 11, 2013)

clevergirl said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



If you really believed this, you would not have to be insulting in your reply. You are not very clever, girl.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> *I've* been less than honest?!?
> 
> And which of the items listed actually describes a plot afoot to "Destroy Israel"?
> 
> ...






"which of the items listed actually describes a plot afoot to "Destroy Israel"?



The sum total.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> If you had said "Obama policies will destroy Israel", that would be your opinion, which I will defend your right to express to my dying breath.
> 
> When you titled this thread "Obama *Announces Plan *To Destroy Israel", you hung your argument on fabricated, reactionary political spin.  There can be no honest discussion of the policies as long as chicken little is free to run around screaming that the sky is falling.



an·nounce
&#601;&#712;nouns/Submit
verb
1.
make a public and typically formal declaration about a fact, occurrence, or intention.


in·ten·tion
in&#712;tenCH&#601;n/Submit
noun
1.
a thing intended; an aim or plan.
"she was full of good intentions"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Your thread title claims Obama announces plan to destroy Israel.

Why do you lie like this?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your thread title claims Obama announces plan to destroy Israel.
> 
> Why do you lie like this?



I never lie.

.....as the thread proves.


BTW....


*"Kerry is using the EU sanctions to blackmail Israel *into complying with talks aimed at creating a Palestinian state that would include the West Bank and eastern Jerusalem.
The newspaper claimed that Kerry told the prime minister that he heard from his European friends  that if the negotiations fail, Israel can forget about participating in the European research and development program Horizon 2020."
Report: Kerry threatening Israel with sanctions


Yet *this is the same administration that removed sanctions from the greatest threat to world peace, Iran:*

"UNITED STATES HAS BEEN SECRETLY LIFTING IRANIAN SANCTIONS, EXPLOSIVE REPORT SAYS

....  the Daily Beasts Eli Lake and Josh Rogin write that began quietly and modestly *five months ago.*
Lake and Rogin continue:

A review of Treasury Department notices reveals that *the U.S. government has all but stopped the financial blacklisting of entities and people that help Iran* evade international sanctions since the election of its president, Hassan Rouhani, in June
United States Has Been Secretly Lifting Iranian Sanctions, Explosive Report Says | TheBlaze.com




Now....for you:

 If I ever needed a brain transplant Id want yours.cause Id want one that had never been used.




Write soon, y'hear?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

chic-------she's desperate -----


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Wrong, Israel gets lots of money from American Jews


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 11, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



interesting comparison of leaders.  one fought and gave all for his country.  the other was a community organizer and made his career from government handouts


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your thread title claims Obama announces plan to destroy Israel. Why do you lie like this?


Literary license, to draw-in conversation.

In truth, it could be translated as: '_The Obama Administration is now beginning to engage in foreign policy initiatives which could very well prove highly injurious or even ultimately fatal to Israel_"

But a thread title reading: "Obama Announces Plan to Destroy Israel" is a much better draw, and is an adequate and permissible substitute for the more accurate translation above.

It suckered *YOU* in here to piss and moan over the thing, didn't it?

And it gave PC a chance to showcase the main thrust of her intent - foreign policy changes on the part of the Obama Administration that may prove dangerous to Israel.

No worse than the outrageous 'Sucker Titles' and embedded commentaries used by pro-Palestinian propagandists from time to time in order to draw attention to their _own_ agenda points.

The actual construction of the Title is a minor, picayune, pissant issue.

The *REAL* substance is whether or not the Obama Administration is presently engaging in foreign policy manifestations which may produce highly injurious or even ultimately fatal consequences for Israel.

It's truly amazing how quickly ankle-biters can derail a thread, isn't it?

Of course, that was the thinly-disguised intention all along, wasn't it?

And isn't it interesting, how some of those ankle-biters will squeal and moan and groan over posts which they perceive as off-topic or attempts to derail their own threads or those advancing their views, while doing the *same goddamned thing* that they accuse _others_ of, in the threads of their debating adversaries?!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal!

Scum of the earth!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal! Scum of the earth!_


Off-topic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

kondor3 said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > your thread title claims obama announces plan to destroy israel. Why do you lie like this?
> ...



liar!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal! Scum of the earth!_
> ...



The thread is a lie!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> liar!


Incorrect.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread is a lie!


Incorrect. The Obama Administration has, indeed, begun to engage in foreign policy initiatives that hold the potential to prove highly injurious (even fatal in the long term) to Israel. The thread showcases this.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > liar!
> ...



The thread title remains a lie.

No matter how many times a Zionist repeats a lie, these Zionazi lies never become truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The thread is a lie!
> ...



Thread title lyingly and deceitfully alleges Obama announces plans to destroy Israel.

We are tired of your Zionist lies and Americans are tired of shedding blood of the innocent for Zionists !


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._video: Netanyahu should be hung for war-crimes_"


Off-topic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal!
> 
> Scum of the earth!





Judging by your posts, I'm bettin' you're as ugly on the outside as you are on the inside.

True?


Here's a plan: being so ugly, they should pay you to stand in front of drugstores to make people sick.


Just tryin' to help you out.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._video: Netanyahu should be hung for war-crimes_"
> ...



The thread title remains a lie.

The thread title defines the thread and it is a lie.

What is the topic when the thread title is a lie?

We shall never remain on topic and get past discussing the fact the thread title is a lie. 

And, as the thread title remains a lie,  BABY KILLER netanyahu remains a war criminal and lying scum of the earth!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Thread title lyingly and deceitfully alleges Obama announces plans to destroy Israel...


Incorrect.

Already adequately addressed in #289...



Kondor3 said:


> "...Literary license, to draw-in conversation..."





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _We are tired of your Zionist lies and Americans are tired of shedding blood of the innocent for Zionists_ !


Non sequitur.

Off-topic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





Nah....it's a fact.

Wise up.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Thread title lyingly and deceitfully alleges Obama announces plans to destroy Israel...
> ...



No, the thread title remains a lie.

You never established it as true.

Obama made no annnouncement he was planning to destroy Israel.

Stop lying.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Stop lying !


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._*We shall never remain on topic*_..."


Thank you for your open admission that you are here to derail PC's thread.

It is quite rare that a poster will openly admit violations of Board and Forum guidelines.

Especially after a rational explanation has been given (and ignored) concerning the supposedly contentious nature of the thread title.

Remember this, the next time you protest that one of your *own* threads is being steered off-topic.

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Besides...

None of this does anything to help us discuss whether the Obama Administration is presently engaging in foreign policy initiatives that may prove highly injurious or even ultimately fatal to Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._*We shall never remain on topic*_..."
> ...



I said no such thing, liar!

What I keep stating is the thread title is a lie backed up by no facts or news sources 

Why are Zionists like you so addicted to lying?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




The thread title is not a  "LIE"   sherri dear.     It is something like an 
inuendo ----the poster believes that the policy of  Obama could be fatal 
to Israel.     The problem here is yours.     You seem to have some 
COGNITION issue.     People of limited intellect or DAMAGED intellect 
tend to think in  what psychologists call  "CONCRETE"   terms.   In fact 
in examining a person's intellect----physicians often as the patient to 
INTERPRET  a  proverb or a line of poetry.    The reason for that is ----
persons with problems of cognition often interpret on CONCRETE TERMS.

The classic is   "what does  'people in glass houses, should not throw 
stones'  mean"         a really brain damaged person might answer  
   "the windows will break"       Your comment does not place you in a 
category of person THAT damaged------but you are getting there.  
In fact----your level of cognitive disorder is that which causes you to 
have problems reading the bible---------if you ever decide to do so


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _I said no such thing, liar! What I keep stating is the thread title is a lie backed up by no facts or news sources. Why are Zionists like you so addicted to lying?_


You appear to be experiencing '_comprehension difficulties_' this morning.

My comment...



Kondor3 said:


> "..._*Thank you for your open admission that you are here to derail PC's thread*_...."



...is the logical conclusion that any rational and sane person would draw from the following...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._*We shall never remain on topic*_..."



Or, perhaps, you are suffering from an acute case of _Over-Reliance Upon Extreme Literalism_.

I neither know nor care.

I do not lie. I serve-up my honest opinion and interpretation.

You may find that opinion to be right or wrong, but, if you find it to be wrong, that does not render it to be a 'lie', nor does that make me a 'liar', ipsi facto - for honest opinion that differs from your own.

All of your disingenuous and off-topic attempts to portray it as otherwise, notwithstanding.

But, as always, thank you for your feedback.

Also - please understand that your sidebar here does not help us to discuss the question of whether the US is presently engaging in foreign policy initiatives which are potentially injurious or fatal to Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

good of you to mention  EXTREME LITERALISM   ----
   people who examing patients for cognitive 
   disorders call that   CONCRETE THINKING


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...






Why is there such silence from American Jews? 

Because there are Jews, and then there are Jews.....

I believe one can find a large part of the answer here, in *the cover Obama gets from American secular Jews, whose real religion is Liberalism:*



&#61607;	"In the meeting, *Obama reportedly boasted about his knowledge of Judaism, telling the leaders that he thinks he knows more about Judaism than all past presidents.* He said he gained this knowledge of Judaism from reading..... I guess its Obamas great knowledge of Judaism that spurs him to argue Jerusalems division is up for negotiation, tweeted the National Reviews Jim Geraghty.

Do you know how much Obama knows about Judaism? He knows so much about Judaism that he commemorated Hanukka  [hhttp://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2011/12/obama-celebrates-hanukkah-two-weeks-early-lights-all-the-candles-video/] two weeks too early. (Similar booboos did not occur with Islamic holidays.)


.... Do you know how much Obama knows about Judaism? *He knows that Jews dont care about Jerusalem.*

Peter Beinart has become the clown prince of the Anti-Israel left....." Obama does know more about American Jewishness. This is a man, after all, who has read Philip Roth, Saul Bellow, Leon Uris and David Grossman (an Israeli writer popular among American Jews) and was influenced by Saul Alinsky and Abraham Joshua Heschel."


So to sum up, *Obama understands Jewish liberals who dress up their liberalism in a religious mask* because he is a liberal who dresses up his liberalism in a Jewish mask.
Rather than understanding Jews Obama understands liberals." Obama, the first gay president who knows everything about Judaism ? Winds Of Jihad By SheikYerMami


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





Calm down!


Here...this may help:

Don't be sad, don't feel blue...
Frankenstein was ugly too!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

jihado nazi>>>
Bloodrock irosie91 MHunterB rhodescholar Roudy Sweet_Caroline toastman

You are on my ignore list because 99% of your posts are personal attacks that are not a response to thread topics. 



    Jihado nazis are  SOOOOO  ....   sensitive.       In jihado cesspits------a negative 
    comment upon anything  JIHADO-----including any jihado----by a non jihado----
    can actually be a capital crime.....        hubby---who was born in a jihado 
    cesspit------told me------"they can kill a person for a word"     We all have to be 
    careful ---to avoid stinging the very sensitive  jihadette


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> "..._people who examing patients for cognitive disorders call that   CONCRETE THINKING_..."


I was trying to avoid the dragging-out the DSM-IV Code Book... 






Not wanting to take our eye off the gist of the OP.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "..._people who examing patients for cognitive disorders call that   CONCRETE THINKING_..."
> ...



uhm-----I have been thinking -----perhaps some additions for  DSM-V could 
be determined wisely----to accomodate some of the pathology presented here.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Hey... I'm an Information Systems and IT guy... accustomed to designing and deploying and sustaining supportive systems and subsystems for such...

I'll leave the pathology to folks with clinical credentials...

You code 'em... I'll capture the coding and pump it up the line to the State Medicaid Billing servers...

Although, from a layman's perspective, methinks you're on to something there about new DSM-IV codes...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title is a lie of a hate filled Zionist, supported by no article and no facts whatsoever.


...which makes it another laughable thread from PoliticalChic.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Senator/War Hero John Forbes Kerry is turning out to be one hell of a good Secretary of State!

As I knew he would.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


No Apartheid in Israel Joe Blow, and it appears the Islamists and Palestinian supporters have successfully marketed the ignorant, mentally insane, illiterate, convicts in and out of prison, and Neo nazi skinhead assholes as their foot soldiers.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...





So....you've decided that Lurch was a war hero??
"Kerry carried a home movie camera to record his exploits for later viewing, ... Kerry would revisit ambush locations for reenacting combat scenes where he would portray the hero, catching it all on film." Did Kerry Stage War Footage?

...and an effective Secretary of State?


No wonder you were awarded "The Ricky Ray Rector Deep Thinker" award.for those who confuse execution with intermission.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

the year kerry ran for president------I DID NOT VOTE        I could not bear to see the 
name of that idiot


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

How long before Obama says to Israel: "if you like your religion and your nation...you can keep 'em."


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal!
> 
> Scum of the earth!



i wonder if obama supports abortion?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal!
> ...



I wonder if sherri supports clean drinking water for    the infants of non-jihado-pigs


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal!
> ...



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




some people refer to persons who do not oppose abortion as 
"baby killers"         Some scum who support the blowing of the 
brains out of the heads of jewish children---refer to jews who oppose 
them as  "baby killers"           see the connection???         are you friends 
using nail bombs to blow the brains out of syrian children or are they 
just hacking them to death for the entertainment of the ummah sluts?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...



Very well done, Political Chick.  As always you give an excellent presentation.  Good job on your investigation of the truth and sharing your findings with others.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



To you?  Nothing.   To Christians and people who care about the lives of the children?  Everything, Sherri.  Everything.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...








I heard you're so ugly when you looked in the mirror your reflection walked away.

True?



You don't want to play anymore?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No, the Navy did, and does.  I just agree with them.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> ...and an effective Secretary of State?




Chemical Weapons have been removed by the U.N. without a shot fired.

How much did that victory cost us, in blood and treasure?  No blood, negligible treasure.

Thank you, Secretary Kerry and President Obama (praise be unto Him!)!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> How long before Obama says to Israel: "if you like your religion and your nation...you can keep 'em."


And it would be the truth.

They have to keep their own nation.  It's not our job.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 11, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > All nutcase Netanyahu is is a baby killing land stealing Zionist war criminal!
> ...


Probably not.  But he supports abortion rights.

It's not his business deciding for someone else what to do with their body.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 11, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


^^^ When conservatives finally realize they are losing the argument, they begin with the personal attacks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Oh, does that mean we can stop sending them foreign aid to prop up their economy? 

Works for me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 11, 2013)

Roudy said:


> No Apartheid in Israel Joe Blow, and it appears the Islamists and Palestinian supporters have successfully marketed the ignorant, mentally insane, illiterate, convicts in and out of prison, and Neo nazi skinhead assholes as their foot soldiers.



When the people who are NATIVE to the land are forced to live behind fences, crowded into slums and treated like second class citizens in their own country... 

that's Apartheid. 

Didn't last in South Africa, won't last in Palestine.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





If, in your sophomoric view, that is supposed to make me even hesitate from revealing what a dunce you are....

OMG! I almost said "you better think again"!!!

Isn't that funny...that would have suggested that you ever thought in the first place!



Nah....it's a guilty pleasure of mine pointing out your foibles in whatever manner is most embarrassing to you....



But....if you were jealous of the treatment that the other dope was getting....

I didn't forget about you: you're so ugly, robbers give you their masks to wear.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ...and an effective Secretary of State?
> ...




You're soooooo stupid....you must be a Liberal?

"Syria has moved 20 trucks worth of equipment and material used for the manufacturing of chemical weapons into neighboring Iraq, the Lebanese daily Al-Mustaqbal reported on Sunday.
Last week, the head of the Free Syrian Army told CNN that opposition intelligence indicated Assad was moving chemical arms out of the country.

Today, we have information that the regime began to move chemical materials and chemical weapons to Lebanon and to Iraq, General Salim Idriss told CNN.

We have told our friends that the regime has begun moving a part of its chemical weapons arsenal to Lebanon and Iraq. We told them do not be fooled, Idris told reporters in Istanbul."
Syria Hiding Saddam?s WMDs Back in Iraq | FrontPage Magazine




Now try this:
If you say gullible very slowly it sounds like oranges.



Dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > How long before Obama says to Israel: "if you like your religion and your nation...you can keep 'em."
> ...





Wait.....did you say "truth" in a reference to Obama???????


You're soooooo  stupid you must be.....

...you know the rest.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hiya, PC...

Looks like you drew-in a lot of pro-Palestinian and anti-Israeli colleagues...

Mostly for purposes of derailing the thread and engaging in a lot of off-topic tangents, at first glance...

Tough break...

Good luck on getting it back on track again...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hiya, PC...
> 
> Looks like you drew-in a lot of pro-Palestinian and anti-Israeli colleagues...
> 
> ...




It is and has always been right where I want it.....


....they just don't realize it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





Killing babies?


How could it be their body if it has a different blood type and fingerprints.?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No Apartheid in Israel Joe Blow, and it appears the Islamists and Palestinian supporters have successfully marketed the ignorant, mentally insane, illiterate, convicts in and out of prison, and Neo nazi skinhead assholes as their foot soldiers.
> ...


Arabs aren't natives of the land of Israel Joe Blow, they're recent 19th and 20th century invaders from neighboring Arab lands, just like their leader and founder Yassir Arafat who was born and raised in EGYPT. 

Besides, Israel currently has 2 million Arab Muslims, a quarter of its population, who live as Israeli citizens with the same exact rights and benefits as other Israelis. And who prefer to live in Israel over any other Arab country, and yes, that includes with their Palestinian "brethren", because they enjoy the highest standard of living than all other Muslims in the region. 

Joe Blow, the ignoramus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 11, 2013)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



joe has said hat he wants to see Israel gone wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Anti Zionism = modern anti Semetism. 

As Dr. Martin Luther King Jr eloquently said.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2013)

> *Obama&#8217;s Leaks & Sabotaging Israel&#8217;s Defense*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Obama?s Leaks & Sabotaging Israel?s Defense | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Now, the hate sites roll out more garbage.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, the hate sites roll out more garbage.


Agreed.

You really need to start avoiding those pro-Palestinian militant websites...

You're gonna go blind...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Joe must have been hitlers love child. because hitlers agenda lives through people like Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> [qu
> Arabs aren't natives of the land of Israel Joe Blow, they're recent 19th and 20th century invaders from neighboring Arab lands, just like their leader and founder Yassir Arafat who was born and raised in EGYPT.
> 
> Besides, Israel currently has 2 million Arab Muslims, a quarter of its population, who live as Israeli citizens with the same exact rights and benefits as other Israelis. And who prefer to live in Israel over any other Arab country, and yes, that includes with their Palestinian "brethren", because they enjoy the highest standard of living than all other Muslims in the region.
> ...



Actually, it's more like 1 million... not counting the five million Palestinians who live behind barbed wire in slums in the "occuppied territories" and strap bombs onto their kids trying to kill Zionists.  

Seriously. Fuck Israel. The day it's driven into the sea. the world will celebrate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Zionism = Apartheid....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, the hate sites roll out more garbage.





Speaking of garbage.....did you finish breakfast at the dumpster?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, the hate sites roll out more garbage.



Just thought you might like some reading matter while dining on offal.....



"The political perspective of this new left is vehemently antiIsrael, and the power and reach of this movement represent a real threat to Israel, and by extension to Jews who support Israel. 

WHY DOES THE LEFT  HATE ISRAEL?  
I believe there are several reasons:
1. It is an easy way to express one's hatred for America.  
2. Israel is viewed as an outpost of colonialism , and an active practitioner of it.
3. Israel is a western nation, and hence can be judged by the left.  Israel is not protected by cultural relativism, as the Arabs are. 
4. Leftist Christian churches can escape any lingering guilt about the Holocaust, by turning Israel into a villain.  Some leftist churches hate Israel because they think this will help protect their members in the holy land in other words they feel threatened. 
5. Ferocious Muslim hatred of Israel and the Jews reinforces the natural cowardice of many on the left who go along with the Muslims to stay out of their line of fire.
6. Jewish leftists are prominent in the antiIsrael movement. This opens the floodgates for everybody else. 
7. Israel is attacked because the secular left is appalled by the influence of religious settlers and their biblical connections to the land of Israel, and by the support for Israel by evangelical Christians, and Christian Zionists. 

It is not surprising that Israel seems unable to get a fair shake from college professors, the BBC, Reuters, NPR, or liberal churches. Being antiIsrael has become part of their religion.  
Archived-Articles: Why Does the Left Hate Israel?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Why would I be interested in reading articles in hate sites of low life hating scum of the earth like pc?

Still that thread title remains a lie, I cannot really get past that.

When a thread title is a lie like this one is, what is there to discuss?

It would be like a poster starting a thread entitled The World Is Flat, there is nowhere to go with that but to keep pointing out it is false.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > [qu
> ...



Just one thing you said you are wrong about, Palestinians are not strapping suicide bombs on their children. 

That is another Zionist lie.

And killing your children seens to be a Hebrew thing, just reading about a Hebrew in Judges who killed his own daughter as a sacrifice to God.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would I be interested in reading articles in hate sites of low life hating scum of the earth like pc?
> 
> Still that thread title remains a lie, I cannot really get past that.
> 
> ...





Oh....finished breakfast????



Well....here's something else to chew on:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...-the-middle-east-via-analogy.html#post8135625


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would I be interested in reading articles in hate sites of low life hating scum of the earth like pc?
> 
> Still that thread title remains a lie, I cannot really get past that.
> 
> ...







What made you believe that you and I had anything to discuss?

I was merely providing insight and truth.....

.....you don't have to agree with me....after all, I can't force you to be right.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Now, the hate sites roll out more garbage.
> ...



She already is.  No one who learned the news of the Fogel family infant beheaded in its crib and called an enemy combatant by the Palestinian advocates would defend such barbarism with their eyes wide open, Kondor.  You'd have to be a monster.  That Jewish settler family were slaughtered in their pajamas.   

I don't think Sherri is a monster. I just believe she is spiritually blind.  You'd have to be to defend such barbarism.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That is because they are no longer paid $15,000 dollar for each child that straps on the suicide vest.  That was the going rate when Saddam Hussein was finally captured and the cash flow was cut off.  The families were each paid $15,000.00 for a suicide bomber that followed through.  Once the money was cut off they were not so interested in doing the job for free.  The suicide bombing stopped at the same time the money stopped coming in.   Parents that sell their children's lives for any price are not parents, Sherri.  They may have produced children but that is not what mothers and fathers do with their children.  They protect them.  With their very own lives. 

http://archive.frontpagemag.com/Printable.aspx?ArtId=24166

According to this article the families were paid $25,000.00 per child for suicide bombing missions but the Palestinian mothers claim they were only paid $15,000.00 so perhaps the middle man took the other $10,000.00.   Selling the life of your child at any price is unthinkable.  There is no excuse for doing such a thing.  Ever.  

p.s. they said in the article the going rate was originally $10,000.00 per suicide bomber and Saddam raised it to $25,000.00.  Despicable. 




Another reason why the House of Esau will be destroyed according to biblical prophecy.  It is their recompense for troubling the House of Jacob.  Obadiah 1.  ( whole chapter )


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

"Last week, the Senate Banking Committee was *poised to begin marking up a bill that would pass a further round of economic sanctions on Iran to continue to increase the international and financial pressure on them to stay their nuclear program,* including measures passed with resounding approval by the House over the summer. 

In the wake of this weekend&#8217;s almost-done-deal and with more negotiations on deck for November 20th, however, President *Obama has been making personal appeals to lawmakers to at least hold off...*"
The White House really wants Congress to take a beat on more sanctions for Iran « Hot Air


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 12, 2013)

So? If negotiations can settle the matter, than it is better than the rwer's actions called for on USMB.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> So? If negotiations can settle the matter, than it is better than the rwer's actions called for on USMB.



"....the White House looked pretty darn happy over the weekend to submit to a deal that gave Iran a lot of relief in return for empty promises. Via NRO : In other words, it takes away our leverage and it gives them a free ride.
Ibid.


"....it takes away our leverage...."

So....Obama's not stupid.....is he?


Sounds more and more like a design to destroy Israel......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...







*"...John Forbes Kerry is turning out to be one hell of a good Secretary of State!"*


It has become redundant to show what a moron you are....

....but it is fun:


1". ..*.Kerry has personally exacerbated tensions *between Israel and the Palestinians that were already complicated ... *He stabbed both Israel and the moderate Arab states in the back* by publicly accepting the terms of a weak nuclear deal with Iran that would have likely started the collapse of sanctions against Tehran and put in motion a process that would have made it possible *for the Islamist state to reach their nuclear goal.*

2. He then added to that folly by rushing to Geneva to sign that agreement only to be embarrassed by the insistence of the Frenchof all countriesthat there at least be a fig leaf of accountability for the arrangement. That blew up the P5+1 talks and left *Kerry trying to explain both his appeasement and the failure while also obviously fibbing* about the last-minute conditions being his idea rather than the brainchild of French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius.

3. *It must be admitted that to have done so much damage to American interests in so little time is quite an accomplishment. Though he has plenty of competition for the title, John Kerry may have already become Americas worst secretary of state in history.*

4. Yes, folks, thats your international one-two punch, [Obama and Kerry] the two who represent our best interests as a nation abroad."
Europe Loses Trust in Obama - WSJ.com




Again?

*"John Kerry may have already become Americas worst secretary of state in history.."*





Who was the dolt who said "...John Forbes Kerry is turning out to be one hell of a good Secretary of State!"????
Isn't it amusing how many of the things you fervently believe, actually have no basis in fact?



	How can I possibly be a great poster with gnats like you as my opposition. I need a higher quality of opposition!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> So? If negotiations can settle the matter, than it is better than the rwer's actions called for on USMB.








Did you see who thanked you?

You should quickly be taking the same steps one takes when trapped in a sewage backup.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > [qu
> ...


Five million, Joe Blow?  Do you mind showing me how you arrived at those numbers?  You need to brush your teeth because all you seem to do is talk shit.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Nope, actually:

Shariah Law = Apartheid.






[/IMG]


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy----you don't understand-----everyone---especially jews-----LOVE TO BE SUBJUGATED 
to    ISLAMIC OVERLORDS and the  BEAUTY OF ISLAM      Keep in mind-----
the jews of Baghdad  FLOURISHED ----and were highly educated-----all because the 
MUSLIMS SUPPORTED THEIR EDUCATIONS   and give them ENDLESS OPPORTUNITIES 
and favors.      I am fully aware of these facts------because I have been told by 
people who know------muslims.        Hubby has an acquaintance----a yemeni----
who always like to remind him how   DELIGHTED  the yemenite jews were to 
live among muslims in yemen and how WONDERFULLY  they got along 

     of course------a muslim from new dehli also told me how delighted hindus were 
to be under  MUGHAL RULE---------   thngs were so good for them back then

also----keep in mind-----there are still a few thousand jews in Iran    and something like 
14 jews left in Indonesia-------and one in Afghanistan   (if he is still alive)


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy----you don't understand-----everyone---especially jews-----LOVE TO BE SUBJUGATED
> to    ISLAMIC OVERLORDS and the  BEAUTY OF ISLAM      Keep in mind-----
> the jews of Baghdad  FLOURISHED ----and were highly educated-----all because the
> MUSLIMS SUPPORTED THEIR EDUCATIONS   and give them ENDLESS OPPORTUNITIES
> ...


Yes, of course they keep blabbering about this so called "apartheid"  and "ethnic cleansing" while they are the worst practitioners of it!


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Obama, destroying Israel, don't make me laugh. All his closest advisors and biggest donors are Jews. 

I will make a bet with you neo-*****, I mean neo-cohens, I mean neo-cons. Let's lay down $1000 dollars, put your money where your mouth is. I will give the first one of you who takes this bet $1000 dollars if Iran engages in a pre-emptive nuclear first strike on Israel in say the next 5 years starting from the day of the bet(that means the end of Obama's term and into the middle of the term of the next guy). If a nuclear strike doesn't occur, you give me $1000 dollars.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Obama, destroying Israel, don't make me laugh. All his closest advisors and biggest donors are Jews.
> 
> I will make a bet with you neo-*****, I mean neo-cohens, I mean neo-cons. Let's lay down $1000 dollars, put your money where your mouth is. I will give the first one of you who takes this bet $1000 dollars if Iran engages in a pre-emptive nuclear first strike on Israel in say the next 5 years starting from the day of the bet(that means the end of Obama's term and into the middle of the term of the next guy). If a nuclear strike doesn't occur, you give me $1000 dollars.




the danger of an "atom bomb"  iran has nothing to do with a  NUCLEAR STRIKE 
on israel-------it relates to  TERRORISM.       The expected forms of terrorism for 
the future ----depend on radioactive materials and lots of  SENSE OF POWER as 
in   "WE GOT THE BOMB---WE CAN DO ANYTHING".      There was a pakistani 
attempt to blow up   TIMES SQUARE------I strongly believe that was part of the 
  "WE GOT THE BOMB"   mystique

Iran is far more focused on  SAUDI ARABIA  than on Israel        Iran is confident 
that once it OWNS  Saudi arabia------getting rid of Israel will be a piece of cake 
for which   no nuclear weapons will be needed


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Obama, destroying Israel, don't make me laugh. All his closest advisors and biggest donors are Jews.
> ...



This bet will apply to Hezbollah or Hamas as well since they receive aid from Iran? Any takers?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Obama, destroying Israel, don't make me laugh. All his closest advisors and biggest donors are Jews.
> 
> I will make a bet with you neo-*****, I mean neo-cohens, I mean neo-cons. Let's lay down $1000 dollars, put your money where your mouth is. I will give the first one of you who takes this bet $1000 dollars if Iran engages in a pre-emptive nuclear first strike on Israel in say the next 5 years starting from the day of the bet(that means the end of Obama's term and into the middle of the term of the next guy). If a nuclear strike doesn't occur, you give me $1000 dollars.


Well hopefully that won't happen and Iran's nuclear sites will be whacked way before that, much to the dismay of you neo *****, I mean neo Nazis.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



takers of what?      Iran will not put a nuclear bomb in the hands of SUNNI 
Hamas.         Hezbollah is liable to do anything-----but maintaning a NUCLEAR 
BOMB is not like carrying a lunch box       Hezbollah is more likely to use nuclear 
materials in   TERRORISM ------Iran will claim    "WHO ME"??


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nazi Ass(hole)-man is also ignorant.  Wot a freaking suprise!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Obama, destroying Israel, don't make me laugh. All his closest advisors and biggest donors are Jews.
> ...



My bet is on the grounds there is no strike on Iran in the next 5 years. If there is a strike on Iran in the next 5 years, the bet will be void. But since you say talking to Iran will result in Iran nuking Israel, a "2nd Holocaust, I was thinking you might put your shekels where your mouth is. So the bet is assuming they stay that course. 

I just wondering if you really believe the zionist horseshit your parrot. I guess not.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So you won't take the bet?

Then you clearly don't believe the zionist bullshit you spew. If you did, you would take the bet.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

You don't seriously expect people to put down a grand on future speculation pertaining to nuclear weaponry in the hands of a theocracy, do you?

They haven't even conducted their first explosive test yet.

And, with any luck, and some backbone on the part of The West, they never will.

Uncertainty, or unwillingness or inability to pony-up on a bet, is not a reliable barometer of the efficacy (actual or potential) of logical speculation about the future.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Ignorant? Are you now denying Iran aids Hamas? I thought that was one of the zionist talking points. That Hamas is supposedly a terrorist organization and that Iran funds these "terrorists".

Isn't it funny, anyone that fights Jewish supremacism is a "terrorist". Anyone that questions their power structure is a "racist" or "neo nazi".

Why don't you take the bet? Put your shekels where your mouth is.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




what  "zionist bullshit"    did I  "spew"     which you decide   I   "don't believe"???    
why do you fling nonsensical feces?      it's all you have?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> You don't seriously expect people to put down a grand on future speculation pertaining to nuclear weaponry in the hands of a theocracy, do you?
> 
> They haven't even conducted their first explosive test yet.
> 
> ...



No, because they don't believe the bullshit they spew. Not at a deep level. If a "mushroom cloud over Israel" was such a sure thing due to talking to the Iranians, they would either have to be stupid not to take it or really not believe what they say. There just zionist warhawks that want any excuse for war.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy is a zionist fifth columnist, not a real American by any stretch. If you are even from America.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Obama, destroying Israel, don't make me laugh. All his closest advisors and biggest donors are Jews.
> 
> I will make a bet with you neo-*****, I mean neo-cohens, I mean neo-cons. Let's lay down $1000 dollars, put your money where your mouth is. I will give the first one of you who takes this bet $1000 dollars if Iran engages in a pre-emptive nuclear first strike on Israel in say the next 5 years starting from the day of the bet(that means the end of Obama's term and into the middle of the term of the next guy). If a nuclear strike doesn't occur, you give me $1000 dollars.



Watch your language....you're not speaking to your family.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> "...mushroom cloud over Israel..."


Screw the _mushroom cloud over Israel_ argument.

Iranian ballistic missile technology already reaches too far...






To allow them to attain nuclear weaponry that can be bolted on top of these missiles risks *far* more than mere injury to Israel...

Not to mention where their ballistic missile technology is likely to be, given another several years of unimpeded and newly-inspired (by the attainment of nuclear warheads) R&D efforts on new and more far-ranging additions to their ballistic missile arsenal...

Not to mention the risk such a combination poses already (and will pose in future) to US and Allied naval, airbase and other military and political assets in the region...

Personally, I see allowing a Radical, Militant Islamic Theocracy to attain nuclear weapons to be about as intelligent as time-traveling backwards and giving them to Pope Urban II just prior to the Council of Clermont in 1095...

A stupid, foolhardy, spineless approach, should we be stupid enough to allow it...

But that's just me...


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
I don't think he's even that well read.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > "...mushroom cloud over Israel..."
> ...


Iran has never threatened to nuke anyone. The US Government has nuked in the past. And now zionists are threatening to nuke Iran. The US Government and Israel are greater threats to world peace than Iran.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> "..._Iran has never threatened to nuke anyone_..."


A little difficult to do, when you don't have any nukes, yes?

But their leadership *HAS* called for the eradication of one of our allies within recent memory, just for starters and warm-ups.



> "..._The US Government has nuked in the past_..."


Yes we have.

What does that have to do with Iran's likely future intentions and shifts in policy, if they are allowed to attain nuclear weaponry, and the logical need to prevent that at all costs?



> "..._And now zionists are threatening to nuke Iran_..."


Nuke them, or merely attack them conventionally?

And, of course, either way...

What does that have to do with Iran's likely future intentions and shifts in policy, if they are allowed to attain nuclear weaponry, and the logical need to prevent that at all costs?



> "..._The US Government and Israel are greater threats to world peace than Iran_..."


Debatable.

Besides...

What does that have to do with Iran's likely future intentions and shifts in policy, if they are allowed to attain nuclear weaponry, and the logical need to prevent that at all costs?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Iran has never threatened to nuke anyone_..."
> ...


They haven't called for the destruction of any country. And the nation of Iran hasn't waged an offensive war in hundreds of years.

The point is, the US and Israel are hypocrites. They both have nukes, the US has used nukes. Both the US and Israel have a history of offensive wars. And now zionist jews are calling for nuking Iran, yet Iran is somehow the threat to world peace. That is nonsense. Quite frankly, given the circumstances, if Iran is really pursuing nuclear weaponry, it is entirely reasonable, given the history of the US and Israel and the threat they pose to their nation.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Islamo nazi pigs lie------  Israel has never threatened to nuke Iran and  and jews are not 
asking the USA to nuke   Iran.       HOWEVER the filthy pigs of Iran have attacked 
Israel


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Islamo nazi pigs lie------  Israel has never threatened to nuke Iran and  and jews are not
> asking the USA to nuke   Iran.       HOWEVER the filthy pigs of Iran have attacked
> Israel



Shel Adelson, the biggest donor the the GOP, a zionist fifth columnist Jew called for the US to nuke Iran.

When did Iran attack Israel?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamo nazi pigs lie------  Israel has never threatened to nuke Iran and  and jews are not
> ...




no he did not.     the filthy pigs of Iran attacked Israel 
in 2006 in  a concerted effort to blow the brains out 
of children  thruout the length of   Israel ------blowing the 
brains out of children is just about the only thing  nail bombs 
can do        The filthy pigs launched TENS OF THOUSANDS 
of those bombs onto Israel and threatened more-----and 
BOASTED the ablity to reach almost the entire length of the 
country.      BTW---hezbollah is owned and operated by Iran

Poor  Nus kharah allah is a very disappointed man-----as are you.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes he did, did you watch the video. He said it in plain english. Is english your first language?

Hezbollah receives support from Iran, it isn't owned by Iran. They are allies, there is a difference. I pity the level of brainwashing you have undergone from zionist propaganda.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> "_They haven't called for the destruction of any country_..."


Former Iranian President Mahmoud AhmAJerkInADinnerJacket said that Israel should be wiped off the face of the earth; parroting his masters' (The Council's) thoughts. Later, when excoriated by much of the world, he publicly backpedaled with a bullshit qualifier in an interview on CNN ( Iran's president ranges far in interview: talks Israel, slams homosexuality - CNN.com ) - but the truth had come out, and the damage had been done. Too late to stuff that particular genie back in the bottle.



> "..._And the nation of Iran hasn't waged an offensive war in hundreds of years_..."


Given that they've been under the heel of Euro-Trash Imperialists for centuries and under the heel of Moghul (Mongol)-Trash Imperialists for centuries before that, well, that's not much of a surprise. But they're back in the game now, led by Religious Despots and Militant Fundies, and burning with a desired to catch-up to the rest of the world and to make up for lost time.



> "..._The point is, the US and Israel are hypocrites_..."


I believe you to be absolutely wrong about that being the point.

The *REAL POINT* is that it is not safe to give Militant Islamic Fundies a nuclear arsenal, and all the spin-doctoring and attempts at deviation from that point do no good service to the United States nor The West at-large.



> "..._if Iran is really pursuing nuclear weaponry, it is entirely reasonable_..."


Fortunately, your point of view is neither prevalent in the US and The West nor is it likely to be allowed to become dominant and decisive in the collective foreign policy of The West - thanks to recovering spine-patient France, embarrassing us into a wake-up.

Good God... we're not talking about 'fairness' here - we're talking about prospects for security and survival... and giving nuclear firecrackers to hyper-religious dingbats.

Under such pressures, fairness goes right out the window, in the real world.

You will have a difficult time advocating for a Medieval Militant Islamic Fundamentalist Martyr-Obsessed regime being allowed to acquire nuclear weaponry to bolt on top of their existing stocks of mid-range ballistic missiles, just because it's "*fair*".


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > "_They haven't called for the destruction of any country_..."
> ...



Those are Jewish media lies. He never said such a thing. That is a deliberate mis-translation. There are not even direct words for the statement you claim he said in Farsi. 
"The Actual Quote:

So what did Ahmadinejad actually say? To quote his exact words in Farsi:

"Imam ghoft een rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods bayad az safheh-ye ruzgar mahv shavad."

That passage will mean nothing to most people, but one word might ring a bell: rezhim-e. It is the word "regime." pronounced just like the English word with an extra "eh" sound at the end. Ahmadinejad did not refer to Israel the country or Israel the land mass, but the Israeli regime. This is a vastly significant distinction, as one cannot wipe a regime off the map. Ahmadinejad does not even refer to Israel by name, he instead uses the specific phrase "rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods" (regime occupying Jerusalem).

So this raises the question.. what exactly did he want "wiped from the map"? The answer is: nothing. That's because the word "map" was never used. The Persian word for map, "nagsheh" is not contained anywhere in his original Farsi quote, or, for that matter, anywhere in his entire speech. Nor was the western phrase "wipe out" ever said. Yet we are led to believe that Iran's president threatened to "wipe Israel off the map." despite never having uttered the words "map." "wipe out" or even "Israel."

The Proof:

The full quote translated directly to English:

"The Imam said this regime occupying Jerusalem must vanish from the page of time."

Word by word translation:

Imam (Khomeini) ghoft (said) een (this) rezhim-e (regime) ishghalgar-e (occupying) qods (Jerusalem) bayad (must) az safheh-ye ruzgar (from page of time) mahv shavad (vanish from).

Here is the full transcript of the speech in Farsi, archived on Ahmadinejad's web site"
'Wiped off the Map'  The Rumor of the Century - by Arash Norouzi

You can believe whatever you want. But the fact remains, the US and Israel are the ones making threats(nuclear threats now), and they are the ones have been aggressive in the past, not Iran. the Islamic Republic of Iran has never waged an offensive war on anyone. Since it's inception it has been under attack from the United States(see Iran-Iraq War, where the US supported Saddam), and has been involved in Iran prior to that(see the 1953 coup). The US has an aggressive history against Iran, not the other way around. Thus Iran protecting themselves buy building a nuclear program would be completely legitimate if it keeps the US military out of their country.

The US ZOG government and Israel don't represent western interests and they never have.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 12, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


^^^ Believes everything she reads on the internet.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 12, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Fetus, not "baby".

Do you refer to acorns as "trees", also?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



wrong again      It is clear that you have never had SHIITE friends -----I have---
for more than 45 years.        SHIITEs  ----even shiites who are not Iranian----are 
OWNED BY IRAN  ------lock stock and barrel       Bahrani shiites are owned by 
Iran.      Iraqi  shiites are OWNED by Iran.     The very first muslim who was a close 
friend to me-----was an  INDIAN SHIITE -----Iran owned him too.----but I will admit---
Iranian shiites had a very low tolerance for him    ----poor guy----he tried so hard 
to speak a bit of farsi.    Shiites are SO into Iran----that they consider farsi something 
like a holy language-----that  URDU speaker studied farsi in his muslim oriented school


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



This was seriously the best you could come up with, that they don't let non-believers into their holiest city? 

Seriously?  that was the best you could come up with.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




you obviously know nothing about  SHARIAH LAW      so why comment?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 12, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


^^^ Cuts and pastes from Right-Wing media in lieu of making sound arguments herself.

The only time there is no tension in an Israel-Palestinian negotiation is when there is no negotiating.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy is a zionist fifth columnist, not a real American by any stretch. If you are even from America.


...so said the neo Nazi ass-licker of IslamoNazis and America haters.  Why do you guys always whine so much?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's not a lack of knowledge, it's a lack of concern. 

The ONLY Reasons why we have a beef with the Islamic World is because of Israel and Oil.  

We gotta keep propping up Israel, we got to keep pumping the oil.  


Otherwise, I truly cannot give a shit what they do in their little corner of the planet.  

Our middle East policy is to stick our dicks in a hornet's nest and then complain about getting stung.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Hah?  SHADAP will ya, you fucking idiot. No this is the tip of the iceberg.  Go back and find out how Shariah law treats non Muslims, you ignorant douchebag.  But then again, what can we expect from Neo Nazi Joe Blow.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


And you think people give a shit what an ignorant trailer trash Nazi thinks because......?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy is a zionist fifth columnist, not a real American by any stretch. If you are even from America.
> ...



America hater? My family has been here since the 1600s. They fought to build this country in the American Revolution. So because I oppose the levantine immigrants who co-opted  the nation my ancestors built I am anti american? Get real buddy. You are anti american for support fifth columnist zionists.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




1600s??    LOL     that was when the americas were used as a PRISON COLONY----what 
did your criminal ancestors do?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> [
> Hah?  SHADAP will ya, you fucking idiot. No this is the tip of the iceberg.  Go back and find out how Shariah law treats non Muslims, you ignorant douchebag.  But then again, what can we expect from Neo Nazi Joe Blow.



1) Most of the Islamic World doesn't live under Shariah Law.  Most of them have consitutions of some sort or another. 

2) So totally not my problem.  They're on the other side of the planet.  They aren't our problem.  If they wiped Israel off the map, STILL not my problem.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Stop watching Glenn Beck and get your history right. Australia was the penal colony, not the Thirteen Colonies. Also, stop shitting on those who founded America. 

The only criminals here are the zionists in control of the government, media, and finance. An they aren't real Americans, they are the ancestors of levantine carpetbagger rejects from eastern europe that got kicked out and ended up here.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



No apparently you are a neo-nazi or islamic terrorist if you don't think America should sacrifice all it's blood and treasure for some rogue middle eastern state.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




wrong again-----the americas were used as a penal colony too.      learn some history 
are are a disgusting criminal pig


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I think it has nothing to do with us, period.  They wipe Israel off the map, what does that have to do with me?  

Nothing. Nada. Zip.  

Shit, they might even stop fucking with us on the price of oil, although for what we spend playing hall monitor over there we could probably develop alternative energy programs.

Iceman, sorry, I didn't realize you were being sardonic... yes, I agree.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Who told you this?

Links please. If your position is so well established there ought to be links proving your position(since you know more about my family and those who founded this country than me). 

If you hate those who founded America so much, and love Israel, why don't you move there?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Actually dipshit, most of the Islamic world lives under one form or another of Shariah Law.  In essence you cannot be "Islamic" and not have one form or another of Shariah Law written into the code of your legal system.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Does it matter when your family got here?  You're still a Jew hating ass-licker of IslamoNazi America haters.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yea it does matter, jewish zionists and their lackeys aren't real Americans, I am a real American. You aren't a real American


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's kind of like saying that most countries have some form of Christian Law, but I don't see people stoning their adulterous wives like the Bible Tells them to.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


That's not what my US Passport says, donkey breath Nazi.  If you're going by ancestry then the Native American Indian tribes can only be considered "American".  A naturalized citizen can be sworn into citizenship an hour ago and still be a better American than an enemy within IslamoNazi ass-licker than you.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Another Stormfront reject


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You may have the piece of paper. But you are an Israeli fifth columnist.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


No it's not. You are even more ignorant and illiterate than I thought.  Have you ever traveled far from your trailer park? I wonder.  

The only "Christian" country today would be the Vatican, and even the Vatican doesn't exhibit the state sanctioned intolerance and hatred towards non Christians that Muslims do to others.  The rest of the Western countries are all secular countries who's laws and constitutions have very little to do with Christianity.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Take it easy baldy and get the hell out of my country.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Actually I think he fits right into Storm Front.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Ha ha ha. Getting ready for the crossburning tonight, dressed as Nazi transvestite?  LOL


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 12, 2013)

And most of the Islamic world are countries with secular constitutions, as well. 

The biggest Islamic nation in the world? Indonesia. Secular constitution that garuntees rights to its non-Muslim minorities. 



> The Indonesian constitution provides for freedom of religion. The government generally respects religious freedom for the six officially recognized religions: Islam, Catholicism, Protestantism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and Confucianism.



Freedom of religion in Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Okay. Second biggest. Pakistan.  

Freedom of religion in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Freedom of religion in Pakistan is guaranteed by the Constitution of Pakistan for individuals and religious sects. However this freedom is declared subject to "reasonable restrictions".[1]



Whoops, sorry, wrong again.  

Hey, let's try Egypt..

Freedom of religion in Egypt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Egyptian constitution provides for freedom of belief and the practice of religious rites, although the Government places restrictions on these rights in practice. Islam is the official state religion, and Shari'a (Islamic law) is the primary source of legislation.



Now, are these countries wonderful examples of religious pluralism? Of course not.  

But your statement that a 'constitution" promises religious freedom has been discredited....


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> And most of the Islamic world are countries with secular constitutions, as well.
> 
> The biggest Islamic nation in the world? Indonesia. Secular constitution that garuntees rights to its non-Muslim minorities.
> 
> ...


Can you believe this ignorant Nazi dipshit?  Now he's selling "freedom of religion" in Pakistan and Egypt!  Dude I suggest you hang it up, because you're making yourself look like a total FOOL with each additional post!


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Your obsession with Nazis is weird to say the least. You say Nazi every other post. I think you have Nazi Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey, Roudy... havin' fun in here, playing cats-paw with the latest prospects for the Arab Butt-Boy Brigade?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


I never made any of the claims you are making, Nazi douchebag.  It's quite simple.  Either Iran steps up and makes a serious enough commitment in eliminating the nuclear threat, or they will get whacked  hard.  And nobody knows which it will be, not even the Israelis, Americans, or even the Iranians themselves.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Hey, if it looks like a Nazi, smells like a Nazi, talks like a Nazi, better not step on it, you might get shit on the bottom of your shoes.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hey, Roudy... havin' fun in here, playing cats-paw with the latest prospects for the Arab Butt-Boy Brigade?


I gots ta tell ya, these corksoaking Nazis are sure fun to play with.  This guy should try being a comedian, his starting punch-line should be: "Hey how'd ya guys like that religious tolerance in Pakistan and Egypt, those bastions of Islamic coexistence" <applause>  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, their goal was Israel&#8217;s demise.
> ...


Hey Cunto, no such thing as Palestinian Arabs in 1920.  Just Arabs, mostly recent invaders from neighboring Arab lands, just like their dear leader and founder of the Palestinian National (bowel) Movement, Egyptian born and raised Yasser Arafat.  

In 1920 if you called an Arab a "Palestinian" he would slap you in the face since it meant you were calling him a JEW. 

True story.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Excuse, I'm not the one who has a "Golden Dawn" Neo Nazi symbol as my AVATAR, you are, ya Nazi punk!  Ha ha ha:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Dawn_(political_party)






They have also made use of Nazi symbolism, and have praised figures of Nazi Germany in the past.  According to academic sources, the group is racist and xenophobic, while the party's leader has openly identified it as nationalist and racist.

Allegations of Nazism

The Golden Dawn banner consists of a Greek meander in a style which has been compared to the Nazi Party banner. The party is regularly described as neo-Nazi by news media and academic sources,  and members are frequently responsible for anti-semitic graffiti.

Ilias Kasidiaris, a spokesman for Golden Dawn, wrote an article that was published in Golden Dawn magazine on 20 April 2011, in which he said, "What would the future of Europe and the whole modern world be like if World War II (which the democracies, or in fact the Jews  according to general Ioannis Metaxas  declared on Germany) hadn't stopped the renewing route of National Socialism? Certainly, fundamental values which mainly derive from ancient Greek culture, would be dominant in every state and would define the fate of peoples. Romanticism as a spiritual movement and classicism would prevail against the decadent subculture that corroded the white man. Extreme materialism would have been discarded, giving its place to spiritual exaltation". In the same article, Adolf Hitler is characterized as a "great social reformer" and "military genius".

*****

It's always the Jooos with you loser garbages of humanity and nazi corksoakers, isn't it?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Are you a Jew?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I agree, Israel and America are far more likely to strike Iran than vice versa.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "..._I'm not the one who has a "Golden Dawn" Neo Nazi symbol as my AVATAR, you are, ya Nazi punk!_..."


Good catch, Roudy.






That symbol in the avatar bothered me too; reminiscent as it is of Nazi color-schemes coupled with symbology-elements.

Now I know why.

A Greek Neo-Nazi Party admirer (or member)?

He ought to fit right in with the worst of the Muslim militants; cutting a fine figure as a future Arab Butt-Boy and Bitch.

I really hate fucking Nazis and their kindred spawn like these.

It didn't take long to 'out' that particular piece of shit.

Time to start spreading the word...


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "..._I'm not the one who has a "Golden Dawn" Neo Nazi symbol as my AVATAR, you are, ya Nazi punk!_..."
> ...


Out me? I never hid my view. I am an open white nationalist.

Are you a Jew as well?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> "..._I am an open white nationalist_..."


Be silent and respectful in the presence of your betters, miscreant.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And most of the Islamic world are countries with secular constitutions, as well.
> ...



About as much Freedom of Religion as there is in the Zionist Entity... 

I mean, yeah, I guess you can all argue over who your Invisible Sky Man loves the best, but you just look silly doing it.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



The brain power is limited there, I guess you're right


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "..._I'm not the one who has a "Golden Dawn" Neo Nazi symbol as my AVATAR, you are, ya Nazi punk!_..."
> ...


One didn't even need to observe his avatar to conclude he's a Nazi. His disgusting words were enough.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sounds like nazi boy has Jew Derangement Syndrome. They always do, irrevocably. 

Are you a Jew? How about you?  Oh, maybe you?  Anybody here a Jew?

Jooo, Jooo, Jooo! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And the Nazi asshole complains about apartheid. 

"I'm a white nationalist", he says. Ha ha ha. Hilarious!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


No I'm talking facts while you're an ignoramus who claims religious freedoms and tolerance in Egypt and Pakistan (of all places).  

Hey I have an idea, why don't you and Iceholeman get together and exchange Nazi notes? You never know, it might be the start of a great romantic relationship?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Capstone (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman is a socktastic ambassador for the kind of people Roudy _wants_ to paint as representatives of the legitimate movement to torch the leech that's been sucking the lifeblood from America for more than sixty years.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Iceman is a socktastic ambassador for the kind of people Roudy _wants_ to paint as representatives of the legitimate movement to torch the leech that's been sucking the lifeblood from America for more than sixty years.


No Iceholeman is a fucking Nazi, and he's probably Greek. 

I wouldn't drop my wallet in front of him. Kick it down the block, then bend over to pick it up. Heh heh.


----------



## clevergirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Spoken like a real believer who has the ability to repeat what he is told. The good news is this means that you can be taught. 

Now that that is out of the way, tell us genus; why does the US trade with other nations? What's in it for us? Why specifically are we in trade deals with Israel? Now before you get stupid and remark with another one of your derp derp responses- try an intelligent response.

Do you know for instance, that our military support to Israel, is tied to who they can sell their highly advanced technologies to? There are other reasons as well...do you know what they are? Do you understand how this old world negotiates a global economy at all?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

clevergirl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > clevergirl said:
> ...


Nah, he's just a fargin icehole nazi corksoaker:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv8tVxk6Nj4]Roman Moronie's speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



At least use your own material man."Jew Derangement Syndrome"? That is the best you can come up with?

I know you aren't a Jew, you are too much of an idiot.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



When did I complain about Apartheid? I support the South African system of Apartheid fully. Clearly South Africa was better off under that system than being the rape and aids capital of the world today.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




I rest my case, your honor.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Iceman is a socktastic ambassador for the kind of people Roudy _wants_ to paint as representatives of the legitimate movement to torch the leech that's been sucking the lifeblood from America for more than sixty years.



I don't know what you are talking about. Roudy does a good job making all Zionists seem like lunatics. The guy thinks typing in caps, cussing, and calling you a nazi comprises an argument.

Anyways, back to me. What legitimate movement are you talking about? What legitimate movement am I making look bad?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Never thought I'd run into a Greek Fargin Nazi Iceholeman. 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=6GVCgTFw2Qk]Moroneys best bits (Johnny Dangerously) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Never thought I'd run into a Greek Fargin Nazi Iceholeman.
> 
> Moroneys best bits (Johnny Dangerously) - YouTube



I am not Greek. But I support the right of white self determination in all of our homelands, including Greece.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought I'd run into a Greek Fargin Nazi Iceholeman.
> ...


"White homelands", Nazi butt boy?  

Then what the fuck are you doing in America, the homeland of the Native American Indians? And you can have that economic failure Greece to yourself.  Knock yourself out, from behind that is.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The United States was founded by White men. It is a white homeland. 

Greece can improve again with proper economic policy. Greece was fleeced by Goldman Sachs and the aiding Socialist and "Conservative" party over there. Golden Dawn wouldn't let that happen again.

Greek Debt Crisis: How Goldman Sachs Helped Greece to Mask its True Debt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Goldman Sachs Shorted Greek Debt After It Arranged Those Shady Swaps - Business Insider


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Wrong wrong wrong. White Americans are of European ancestry. They are not "natives" of the land, but the Native American Indians are, nazi boy. 

Now I'm not saying whites don't belong here.  But "white homeland". Now that's quite a stretch. Maybe they taught you different in Nazi history class at the makeshift school in the trailer park where you live. LOL


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, I am not wrong. The United States was founded by White men. George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Ben Franklin, John Adams etc etc, were White Anglo Saxon men as far as I know. Correct me if I am wrong, lol. 

Founding the United States and being on the continent first are two different things. There was no United States or even concept of America prior to White Colonization. Also, if we are going to ignore Whites founding the United States, and go by which race stepped foot on America absolutely first, the oldest skeletal remains in North America are actually Caucasians.
Narrow skulls clue to first Americans

UT-Austin is not a trailer park school, lol.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I have been off the boards for a while, and I came to realize something.  The same dozen or so people go back and forth with name-calling and ignoring the facts.  Anyone who tells you that posting against Muslim idiots is easy, has not tried it.  Fortunately, in the real world the facts outweigh the Muslim rhetoric.  Muslims are the enemies, and Jews are builders of America who help protect our rights against a barbarian enemy.

Simply stated the Muslim fanatics in this web site are not worth our time.  They are given the opportunity to express themselves, and they do so in a manner unacceptable to thinking Westerners.  Repeating the same lie will not make it true!  My fellow Americans, your government has these Muslims under control.  The idiot Muslims here are too stupid to realize they have lost the information war.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, it makes me smile too.  Jews signed the Declaration of   Independence, The U. S. Constitution, and the Bill of Rights.  In the   1780s as President George Washington visited a Jewish Synagog to thank   them for their efforts in the American Revolution.  This was a very big   deal at the time.  

And, Muslims?  There were none here.  They did not help build America,   but they did attack our shipping in 1803.  We have all heard the Marine   Corp Hymn, "From the Halls of Montezuma to the shores of Tripoli...."    President Thomas Jefferson learned to hate Muslims.  I mean, if you   can't even get sympathy from the founder of America's Democratic Party,   you have TRULY lost.

Jews are long incorporated into the fabric of America.  It did hot start   oh 9/11 with Muslims as enemies of America.   The funny part about   these USMB Muslims is that they have not figured out that Jewish   political power in America will in a big part determine the future of   Muslims in this country.  So, what do Muslims do?  Insult the very   people who will determine their future.   Duh!  

Frankly, I am rather enjoying the show.   Then as one who lives thirty   minutes from Hollywood, I am accustomed to quality entertainment from   the Jewish community along with their allies in the gay community.  And,   Muslims?  Well, they are expendable.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd1Pyu9_rxo"]Adam Sandler - Hanukkah Song - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


He's out of the closet and is the frontman for the MBA. (Muslim Brotherhood of America)


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



LOL. All the signers were White Christians(Almost all Protestant as well). Where do you hear such crap? 
Religion of the Founding Fathers of America
Data on the Framers of the Constitution - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net

Jews have nothing to do with the founding of the US, at all. Organized Jewry has always been antagonistic to the principles the US was founded on.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Haym Salomon?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



He was a Jewish moneylender, that is nothing unique. He signed none of those documents.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Nah, he stepped forward and financed Washington's revolution.  That's why he was given the honor to sign.  Therefore Jews were indeed instrumental in the creation of this nation.  

Will you invite us to your elementary school graduation, ignorant Nazi boy?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Well of course Jews were to blame. I could have told you that.  It's always the Joooooos, for you Nazi dorks.  Even when you have a leaking faucet.  Ha ha.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 13, 2013)

I see that the Nazi skinhead Arab Butt Boy showed his sorry ass here again this evening.

There goes the neighborhood...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody got the number for the local Orkin location?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I see that the Nazi skinhead Arab Butt Boy showed his sorry ass here again this evening.
> 
> There goes the neighborhood...
> 
> ...


Don't scare him.  Where would we go for laughs without Fargin Iceholeman?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The boys been brainwashed by Stormfront. BTW, does anybody know how to brainwash a Skinhead or a Muslim? Correct answer gets a Pos Rep.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No he didn't sign those documents. Where do you read this nonsense? Lending money doesn't make someone a hero, he didn't risk his life by signing the Declaration of Independence or being part of the Continental Congress, or fighting in any battles. 

Plenty of people loaned money to the Continental Army, what makes him so amazing? Being a Jew?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So Goldman Sachs and their bought off lackeys in the Greek Government aren't to blame, who is?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Bush. Always Bush.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I know you are joking. So you think the Greece financial collapse is a joke or something?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


No, but the masses should have accepted the austerity program. The government couldn't make sugar out of shit, as the masses expected and demanded.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Well, you didn't answer my question on who caused the collapse.

So Goldman Sachs bankrupts Greece, and the Greeks should pay them back? That seems like the proper course of action to you? They shouldn't pay a dime of that debt and tell the EU, IMF and Goldman Sachs to shove it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 14, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Goldman Sachs gave obama $1,034,615 during the 2008 election cycle.	and they were also bailout that same year  and the CEO's were allowed to keep their bonuses


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



No what's amazing is without his financing, Washington's revolution wouldn't have been possible.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2013)

OMG there is corruption in politics?  You don't say!  And I bet the corruption is all the evil Joooooos fault!  Get a life, ya knuckle headed skin head!


----------



## Iceman (Nov 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



They were among his biggest supporters. The tentacles of this parasite reach everywhere in the West.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



His financing? He didn't give his own money, he sold bonds to the French and Dutch(so if you want to thank anyone, thank the French and Dutch Governments). Stop making some paper pusher out to be a hero and the savior of America. You are engaging in historical revisionism.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Nov 14, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel
> ...



" Palestine" never existed. It was a territory ; Not a Country


----------



## proudveteran06 (Nov 14, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Announces Plan To Destroy Israel
> ...



" Palestine" never existed. It was a territory ; Not a Country


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Nah, that's just Neo Nazi revisionism. 

http://www.nps.gov/revwar/about_the_revolution/haym_salomom.HTML

Salomon (sometimes written as Solomon and Solomons in period documents) was a Polish-born Jewish immigrant to America who played an important role in financing the Revolution. When the war began, Salomon was operating as a financial broker in New York City. He seems to have been drawn early to the Patriot side and was arrested by the British as a spy in 1776. He was pardoned and used by the British as an interpreter with their German troops. Salomon, however, continued to help prisoners of the British escape and encouraged German soldiers to desert. Arrested again in 1778, he was sentenced to death, but managed to escape to the rebel capital of Philadelphia, where he resumed his career as a broker and dealer in securities. He soon became broker to the French consul and paymaster to French troops in America.

Salomon arrived in Philadelphia as the Continental Congress was struggling to raise money to support the war. Congress had no powers of direct taxation and had to rely on requests for money directed to the states, which were mostly refused. The government had no choice but to borrow money and was ultimately bailed out only by loans from the French and Dutch governments. Government finances were in a chaotic state in 1781 when Congress appointed former Congressman Robert Morris superintendent of finances. Morris established the Bank of North America and proceeded to finance the Yorktown campaign of Washington and Rochambeau. Morris relied on public-spirited financiers like Salomon to subscribe to the bank, find purchasers for government bills of exchange, and lend their own money to the government.

From 1781 on, Salomon brokered bills of exchange for the American government and extended interest-free personal loans to members of Congress, including James Madison. Salomon married Rachel Franks in 1777 and had four children with her. He was an influential member of Philadelphia&#8217;s Mikveh Israel congregation, founded in 1740. He helped lead the fight to overturn restrictive Pennsylvania laws barring non-Christians from holding public office. Like many elite citizens of Philadelphia, he owned at least one slave, a man named Joe, who ran away in 1780. *Possibly as a result of his purchases of government debt, Salomon died penniless in 1785.*

In 1941, the George Washington-Robert Morris-Haym Salomon Memorial was erected along Wacker Drive in downtown Chicago. The bronze and stone memorial was conceived by sculptor Lorado Taft and finished by his student, Leonard Crunelle.  Salomon&#8217;s role in financing the Revolution and his willingness to take financial risks for the Patriot cause helped establish the new nation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haym_Solomon

In August 1781, the Continental Army had trapped Lieutenant General Charles Cornwallis in the Virginian coastal town of Yorktown. George Washington and the main army and Count de Rochambeau with his French army decided to march from the Hudson Highlands to Yorktown and deliver the final blow. But Washington's war chest was completely empty, as was that of Congress. Washington determined that he needed at least $20,000 to finance the campaign. When Morris told him there were no funds and no credit available, Washington gave him a simple but eloquent order: "Send for Haym Solomon". *Solomon raised $20,000, through the sale of bills of exchange, and Washington conducted the Yorktown campaign, which proved to be the final battle of the Revolution.[6]*


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Then as one who lives thirty   minutes from Hollywood, I am accustomed    to quality entertainment from   the Jewish community along with their    allies in the gay community.  And,   Muslims?  Well, they are    expendable.
> ...


*
Man, you really are out of touch.  I already pointed out  the role Jews   played in the American Revolution.  Have we seen  anything from you to   verify your position?    As usual "no."   I  really think you make this   stuff up!  One day soon you will be  learning how much influence Jews   will have over your future  life in America, so just keep  insulting them! Can you provide a list of  Muslim accomplishments?  Of  course not, because there is none!

It will be entertaining to see you go down!    

Now here is a partial list of Jewish business interests in America.  You    will observe that Jewish power in Hollywood, and their longstanding    alliance with the GLBTQ are minor in comparison with their banking    interests.  Bet you never heard of the Rothchild family either.  Rothschild family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia      I  really do dislike low-information posters.  We always have to   catch them  up, and when confronted with facts they deny them, but do   not offer  fact/links of their own.*

List of Jewish American businesspeople - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Banking and finance*



Bill Ackman, CEO of Pershing Square Capital Management[1]
Michael Bloomberg, founder and CEO of Bloomberg L.P. [2]
Lloyd C. Blankfein, Chairman and CEO of Goldman Sachs[3]
Ivan Boesky, Wall Street financier and arbitrageur[4]
Asher Edelman, Wall Street corporate raider ("Wall Street" movie character)[4]
Andrew Fastow, former CFO of Enron[5]
Marcus Goldman, co-founder of Goldman Sachs investment bank[6]
Alan Greenspan, Chairman and president of Townsend-Greenspan, economic consulting firm; former Federal Reserve Chairman[7]
Bernard Madoff, former financier[8]
Michael Milken, Financier, Junk-bond specialist[4]
Ronald Perelman, American billionaire investor[9]
Marc Rich, Oil trading[10]
Robert Rubin, former Treasury Secretary, director of National Economic Council, and Chairman of Citigroup[11]
Samuel Sachs, co-founder of Goldman Sachs investment bank[12]
Jacob H. Schiff, Wall street banker, leader of Kuhn, Loeb & Co.[13]
George Soros, Wall Street investor and foreign currency speculator[4]
Michael Steinhardt, Wall Street hedge fund manager[4]
Paul Warburg, Chairman of Bank of the Manhattan Company (predecessor of Chase Manhattan Bank), director of the Federal Reserve Bank[14]
Bruce Wasserstein, American investment banker and businessman, CEO of Lazard and controller of Wasserstein & Co.[15]
Sandy Weill, former Chairman and CEO of Citigroup[16]
 *Cosmetics*



Max Factor, founded the company which bears his name.[17][18]
Estée Lauder founder of the company which bears her name.[19]:114
 *Food and retail*



Kenneth Cole, Founder of Kenneth Cole Productions INC[20]
Nathan Eckstein, CEO of Schwabacher Brothers companies.[21]
Diane von Furstenberg, Founder and CEO of Diane von Furstenburg[22]
Calvin Klein, Founder and CEO of Calvin Klein[23]
Ralph Lauren, Founder of Polo Ralph Lauren[24]
Lawrence Marcus, VP Women's Department of Neiman Marcus[25]
Sol Price, founder of Price Club (merged with Costco)[26]
Julius Rosenwald, President and Chairman of the Board of Sears[27]
Sholom Rubashkin, CEO of Agriprocessors[28]
Howard Schultz, Chairman and CEO of Starbucks Coffee[29]
Levi Strauss, founder of Levi Strauss & Co. clothing company.[30]
Isidor Straus, co-owner of Macy's department store[31]
Stanley Tanger, Founder and Chairman of Tanger Factory Outlet Centers[32]
 *Newspapers and publishing*



Al Goldstein, publisher of Screw[33]
Adolph Ochs, New York Times[34]
Arthur Ochs Sulzberger, Jr., New York Times[34]
Isaac Perlmutter, CEO of Marvel Entertainment[35]
Reuben Sturman, adult magazine publisher[33]
Mortimer Zuckerman, publisher of U.S. News and World Report and New York Daily News[36]
 *Real estate*



Sheldon Adelson, owner of Las Vegas casinos Venetian and Sands Casino[37][38]
Mel Sembler, Florida-based retail real estate magnate[39]
Bugsy Siegel, co-founder of Flamingo casino, co-owner of El Cortez hotel and casino[40]
Steve Wynn, Las Vegas casino owner[41]
Sam Zell, Chicago real-estate magnate[42]
 *Technology*



Beny Alagem, Israeli-American founder of Packard Bell[43]
Steve Ballmer, CEO of Microsoft[44]
Sergey Brin, co-founder of Google, Inc.[45]
Michael Dell, Founder, Chairman and CEO of Dell[46]
Lawrence Ellison, Founder of Oracle Corporation[47]
Larry Page, CEO and co-founder of Google Inc[48][49]
Philippe Kahn, creator of the Camera Phone, Founder of Fullpower, Borland[50]
Benjamin M. Rosen, founding investor and former Chairman and CEO of Compaq[51]
Sheryl Sandberg, COO of Facebook[52]
Mark Zuckerberg, co-founder and CEO of Facebook[53]
 

*Television, film and video*



Herbert Allen, Jr., CEO of entertainment investment house Allen & Company[54]
Edgar Bronfman Jr., CEO of Seagram, Viacom[54]
Harry Cohn, founder of Columbia Pictures[55]
Barry Diller, CEO of 20th Century Fox and QVC[54]
Gerald Levin, Time Warner, CEO of HBO[54]
Michael Eisner, CEO of Disney[54]
William Fox, founder of Fox Film Corporation[56]
David Geffen, co-founder of DreamWorks, CEO of Geffen Records[54]
Adam Glasser, founder of Seymore Inc, producer of Seymore Butts videos[33]
Leonard Goldenson, president of ABC[57]
Steven Hirsch, founder and co-chairman of Vivid Entertainment[33]
Jeffrey Katzenberg, co-founder of DreamWorks, Disney[54]
Carl Laemmle, founder of Universal Pictures[58]
Louis B. Mayer, founder of Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer[59]
Les Moonves, CBS President[60]
William S. Paley, Founder And CEO of CBS[57]
Sumner Redstone, chairman of CBS and Viacom[54]
Michael Ovitz, president of Disney, founder of Creative Artists Agency[54]
David Sarnoff, founder of NBC, general manager of RCA[57]
Sidney Sheinberg, executive of MCA[61]
Steven Spielberg, director, co-founder of DreamWorks[54]
Laurence Tisch, CEO of CBS[62]
Albert Warner, co-founder of Warner Brothers Studios[63]
Harry Warner, co-founder of Warner Brothers Studios[63]
Jack Warner, co-founder of Warner Brothers Studios[63]
Sam Warner, co-founder of Warner Brothers Studios[63]
Lew Wasserman, founder of MCA[61]
Harvey Weinstein, Co-founder of Miramax[64]
Bob Weinstein, Co-founder of Miramax[64]
Adolph Zukor, founder of Paramount Pictures[65]
Jeff Zucker, NBC President[66]
*You do realize all this information is public record and available to anyone.  

There is no conspiracy here. 

Jews are just creative and enterprising. 

If anyone knows for sure, it is we WASPs!

And we partner with Jews also.

**



*​


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




 What an idiot "Proclaim liberty throughout the land" the U.S. was founded in part on the Biblical principles that G-d  gave us through the Jews


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Jews have nothing to do with the founding of the US, at all. Organized Jewry has always been antagonistic to the *principles the US was founded o*n.



I am sure I speak for all of us, that we are tired of "catching you up on this topic."  Clearly, you are not capable of comprehending this thread.  You are simply not at our level.  Now, asshole, read this and eat your words about Jews and Founding Fathers.  Jews and the Founding of America | Pathways  We are tired of you thoughtless noise.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> I am sure I speak for all of us, that we are tired of "catching you up on this topic."  Clearly, you are not capable of comprehending this thread.  You are simply not at our level.  Now, asshole, read this and eat your words about Jews and Founding Fathers.  Jews and the Founding of America | Pathways  We are tired of you thoughtless noise.


Okay big brain, since you know so much about jews, who made this comment...




> _Among *the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" *(Tnuat Haherut), *a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties*. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine._


And fascism is definitely not akin to this country's founding principles.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 14, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



You are proving my points for me, lol. Are you a secret white nationalist just trolling?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2013)

Actually Beachboy proved Iceholeman is a Nazi troll that's fulla shi'ite.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


Nothing but net.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "..._Nothing but net._.."


From mid-court, no less!


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Lol, so not only did this paper pusher not risk his life or shed blood for the nation, he was a bad money manager. The strikes are adding up against this guy. 

There are many smart jews in control of our financial system, as BeachBoy pointed out, I guess he wasn't one of the smart ones! LOL.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


So, to recap, not only are you an ignorant nazi asshole, but you also have reading comprehension problems.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Somebody call the wambulance for this guy. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Fargin Iceholeman the nazi pig crying.  Ha ha ha


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Fargin Iceholeman the nazi pig crying.  Ha ha ha



That pig certainly isn't kosher! I like that pork!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fargin Iceholeman the nazi pig crying.  Ha ha ha
> ...


....but if you eat pig that would be cannibalism.  

I hear you were born on April 2; a day too late!


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Pigs are one of the smartest animals. And a pig using a computer, that is a damn smart pig. Rather be a pig than a rat.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


So how do you type with your piggy hoofs...while at the same time sucking penis.  Do you work for the local circus?  The smartest thing that came out of your Nazi mouth was a penis.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You rats have always had a dirty mind lol.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Your mouth isn't kosher! lol


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


300 million sperm cells, and you were the quickest?!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oi Vey. The sufferink!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Can I borrow your brain?  I'm building an idiot.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





http://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Fargin Nazi Iceholeman's baby picture.  Awwwwww....how cute.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, Fargin Nazi Iceholeman did grow up to be quite a handsome feller. Jere he is out in the wild, he must have been the "apple of their eye":


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 17, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Really?  





​


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 18, 2013)

*The OP*



PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...


----------



## Iceman (Nov 18, 2013)

Isn't Israel strong enough to protect themselves? LOL


----------



## Roudy (Nov 18, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Isn't Israel strong enough to protect themselves? LOL


Sure is. When was the last time it didn't?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 18, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Israel strong enough to protect themselves? LOL
> ...



Than what's the problem here? America will look out for America, Israel for Israel.


----------



## bravoactual (Nov 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Israel strong enough to protect themselves? LOL
> ...



Israel wants it both ways.

It was cry about external threats, bleat and beat it's chest over perceived Arab (Muslim) Nations that are threats, while at the same time having a very National Military.

The Palestinian's have the self-same "*Right To Exist*" as Israel.  Israel cannot continue to build settlements in the Occupied Lands.

Israel has it's own stockpiles of Nuclear Weapons (first developed with stolen U.S. Weapons Grade Uranium).

Israel can stand or fall on it's own.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


America has long been in-love with the idea of Helping the Underdog.

And the Jews are the ultimate and the epitome of the term Underdog over the centuries.

This perception was solidified beyond all practical contestation by the slaughter of the Holocaust.

One might be tempted to trasnfer such Underdog Sympathies to the Muslim-Arab Palestinians...

Until one stops to think that the Arabs, at large, are a huge population compared to the Jews...

And that the Muslim Palestinians are, in the final analysis, merely part of that huge and self-sustaining demographic...

Not to mention that even the Arabs think the Palestinians are crazy and fence them off...

Even worse, the Palestinians and those who sympathize with them have been committing large-scale acts of terror against third parties for decades, far beyond their borders...

Worst of all, the 9-11 attacks appear to have been motivated, in part, by militants acting in sympathy with the Palestinians, killing 3,000 of our own innocents on that terrible day...

Americans don't take kindly to outsiders trying to dictate to us, whom we can be friends with, and whom we cannot, and whom we can have as allies, and whom we cannot...

All of which serves to set aside any Underdog Sympathies that America-at-large might otherwise have transferred from the Jews to the Muslims of Palestine...

That particular (_and admittedly unlikely_) window-of-opportunity closed on September 11, 2001, in New York, and Washington DC, and in the farm-fields of Pennsylvania...

Reversal of policy now would be to accord posthumous victory to Osama bin Laden...

Not gonna happen, if for no other reason than that we will not allow ourselves to be bullied into a foreign policy shift like that...

We're locked into a 'Gotta Keep Up Appearances' mode in our dealings with Israel, even if we did not want to, collectively... which we do, in truth - collectively.

The United States is largely populated and governed by Christians and by those with a strong Christian heritage and background, even if they are non-practitioners or non-believers themselves...

Christianity has far closer ties to Judaism than Johnny-come-lately Islam, and carries the centuries-old baggage of large-scale and enduring animosity between it and Islam; carrying no such baggage in connection with Judaism...

Generally speaking, and in the main, and despite all the persections and savagery directed by Christians against Jews over the centuries, and even within living memory...

Christians just like Jews better than they like Muslims, and our foreign policy will continue to reflect that...

The Administration du jour notwithstanding, it seems likely that there will be very little by way of practical and long-lasting shift in US foreign policy in connection with Israel...

And we will continue to view them as our favorite Classical Underdogs...

We will certainly let Israel take care of itself, and do most of its own heavy lifting, and continue to act as a barometer and tripwire and early warning system for us...

But the Israelis will continue to enjoy some modest arms-industry and logistics and collaborative allied intelligence support from the US, and a wink-and-a-nod from time to time, when the world presents them with otherwise insurmountable problems of one kind or another, and they bravely and defiantly hack through the Gordian Knot and make the problem  go away...


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

So are they underdogs or can they take care of themselves?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> So are they underdogs or can they take care of themselves?


Yes.

They are underdogs.

And they can, by-and-large, take care of themselves.

But they're also grateful for some modest help from their best friend - the United States - to ease their burden just a bit.

And we - collectively speaking - have been, and are, and will continue to be - quite willing to extend a helping hand.

It's a drop in the bucket from a much deeper wallet.

This is an undeniable reality

It is not an Either/Or choice.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


No problem. Israel and the Arabs are against any easing of sanctions or appeasing of Iran. They have a right to state their opinion.  

Israel can turn most of Iran into charcoal in about half an hour, if it wanted to.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2013)

bravoactual said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Irrelevant.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> So are they underdogs or can they take care of themselves?


Can South Korea take care of itself?  Yes.  Then why are there 50,000 American troops lined up on the border?  Duh. 

In Israel's case not a single American has ever fought or died in any of its wars.


----------



## Jos (Nov 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> In Israel's case not a single American has ever fought or died in any of its wars.



That you know of, In fact 40 US Citizens gave their lives in the War of Independence
The Americans Who Fought for Israel | World | Jewish Journal


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel's case not a single American has ever fought or died in any of its wars.
> ...




try to focus-------no AMERICAN SOLDIER ever fought or died in israeli wars.
    citizenship in the USA   ----does not preclude citizenship in other countries---
    Some people who are american citizens -----ALSO are Israeli citizens and 
    end up fighting as   ISRAELI CITIZENS

----roudy----try to be careful------you are dealing with some idiots here


----------



## Jos (Nov 19, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Apart from the 34 Americans killed by Pisrael USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jos (Nov 19, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





> Machal is the Hebrew acronym for volunteers from abroad, or the "Anglo-Saxim," as they were informally called. About 1,000 North American men and women made their way to the nascent state to serve in the air force, navy and army. Most of the volunteers were World War II veterans and the combat-seasoned fighter pilots who, in particular, formed the backbone of the fledgling Israeli air force.


The Americans Who Fought for Israel | World | Jewish Journal

no thanks from the jews


----------



## Jos (Nov 19, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Are you suggesting Americans who go to fight on the side of Pisrael are no longer citizens of America?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 19, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel's case not a single American has ever fought or died in any of its wars.
> ...





I believe you proved your point, Jos....

...but, what difference does it make?

Many Americans have given their lives to fight for their beliefs.....

Americans fought in Cuba, alongside Castro

And Americans of the communist persuasion fought as the Lincoln Brigade
"Of the approximately 2,800 American volunteers,[1] between 750[2] and 800[3] were killed in action or died of wounds or sickness."
Abraham Lincoln Brigade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...




americans who go to fight for Israel  RETAIN their american citizenship----
     your "question" is a vulgar inuendo

     Islamo nazi pigs who have american citizenship who join AL QUAEDA are 
     criminals------they also retain american citizenship when they are in jail


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel's case not a single American has ever fought or died in any of its wars.
> ...


Is dipshit including VOLUNTEERS? 

"The Los Angeles exhibit, organized by Dr. Jason Fenton, will add an eighth panel on the contributions of some 450 volunteers from the West Coast"

Boro goh bokhor heyvoun, baz ke zer ziadi zadi.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2013)

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Another idiotic comment.  USS Liberty was not an incident where US was actively partaking in fighting in Israel's wars.  USS Liberty was a reconnaissance ship that was mistaken as an enemy ship.  

Baz ke reedi, beesavadeh kesafat?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

To the best of my (imperfect) knowledge...

No American has ever died as a combatant while fighting on the side of Israel, during the course of the wars of Israel, from enemy fire by the enemies of Israel, who was at the time of his (or her) death, serving on active duty with the US Armed Forces and engaging in combat or related support operations on behalf of the Israelis, at the order of his superiors within the US military establishment.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What's that gibberish your speaking? We speak English here boy.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > So are they underdogs or can they take care of themselves?
> ...


If they can take care of themselves, they aren't an underdog. Someone with 300 nukes cannot fairly be considered an underdog.

It is an either or choice. Either America can give them money or not given them money.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I say America start drilling here(we have more oil than Saudi Arabia does, combined with LNG), forget about it. Then we should lift sanctions(I don't care what Iran does). We then pull all troops out, and if Israel wants a go at Iran, they can do it as long as it doesn't effect energy prices for Americans. If Israel bombs them before we do these things, we should carpet bomb the gayest capital city in the world Tel Aviv for screwing with our gas prices.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > So are they underdogs or can they take care of themselves?
> ...



If South Korea can take care of themselves, then why be there?

A lot of Americans have died in Jewish provoked wars.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> "..._If they can take care of themselves, they aren't an underdog_..."


Taking into account history, land-mass, population and the animosity of the belief-system which surrounds them... yes, they are, indeed, underdogs, both literally and figuratively.

A boxer can 'take care of himself' but can still be an 'underdog', going into a match.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > "..._If they can take care of themselves, they aren't an underdog_..."
> ...



I am not talking about the past, I am talking about now, now they have a stronger army than any surrounding nation, and have 300 nukes. Though I have no sympathy for the trouble they caused themselves in the past.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Wow, you are truly and intellectual giant.  I think you should be president.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Jewish provoked wars?  Shadap ya Nazi moron.  If we wanted more shit out of you we would just squeeze your head.  LOL


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Iceman said:


> "..._I am not talking about the past, I am talking about now_..."


Except for the early reference to history, I"m not talking about the past either, but the present AND the future, and the odds the Israelis will face over time.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Russian Revolution(financed and led by Jews, led to cold war which killed tens of thousands of Americans)
WW2
Iraq
Syria(failed)
Iran(will see)


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I could never become president of Jewish controlled Amerikwa. Don't want to have anything to do with the government.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



From reading your posts, I doubt that either Republicans of Democrats will be rushing to draft you!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


*Is there a psychiatrist in the house?*


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 20, 2013)

So who planned the Holocaust?
Or...maybe the Holocaust never happened!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 14, 2014)

Then, there's this:


"New Iran agreement includes secret side deal, Tehran official says"
.....Iran&#8217;s right to continue nuclear research and development during the next several months, he said."

New Iran agreement includes secret side deal, Tehran official says - latimes.com


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 14, 2014)

*Iranian lawmaker, cleric, and Majilis (council) member Mohammed Nabavian declared Monday January 6th that Iran does need a nuclear bomb - to destroy Israel. 

Iran would be able to build a nuclear bomb in two weeks if it gets access to 270 kilograms of 20 percent [enriched uranium], 10 tons of 5 percent, and 20 thousand centrifuges, Nabavian stated, according to Iranian media reports. We are not looking for a nuclear bomb, but having a nuclear bomb is necessary to put down Israel." *

'Nuclear Bomb Necessary to Put Down Israel' - Middle East - News - Israel National News


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.





 Then I advise you to get the stents put in to your heart while the costs are still low, the next cheapest tool is double that of what the Israeli ones cost and are of inferior quality.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...







Well they give them water, food, medicines, medical treatment, schools, college graduates, mosques and a long life. They could take it all away in an instance and see the muslims drop like flies.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...






 Watch him run for the hills when the shit hits the fan and the people turn against him. He cant afford a war in the M.E. without the help of Europe, and Europe has said NO!  NON!   NIEN!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 14, 2014)

Jroc said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> ...






 Lets just say the UK wont be part of any of this, the leader of the opposition is a Jewish Marxist and he would veto any possible hint of such a thing happening. This time the doors of the UK are open to the Jews and the muslims will be leaving in a hurry.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



And his re-election has weakened, if not broken the back, of the Jewish lobby.


----------



## toastman (Jan 14, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I'm curious, how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## dreolin (Jan 14, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...



You were right the first time. It is hyperbole, and a load of complete BS.

And your research skills are sorely lacking if you only look to conservative (at best) propaganda sites.

Christ, if somebody walks into a doctor's office and has a two pack habit and a motel tan and the doc says "Keep this up and you are looking at an early death" the doc is making a prognosis based on facts based upon his patients past behavior, not threatening to kill him.

Only hysterical ninnies will buy into the silliness you put forth. What a clownish assessment. All he is saying is actions have consequences.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I think though, that when some people accuse American Jews of being more loyal to Israel than America, it warrants some consideration. 

American Jewish youth who were raised in America choose instead to serve in what amounts to a foreign military instead of the U.S. military. They have chosen to serve the country that provided them with all advantage and blessing, especially when we are involved in a long and drawn out war(s) in the Middle East.

Of course, rather than address that reality, the arguments will consist of screaming "anti-Semitism" and "Jew hater".

I have dual citizenship as does my son, and we both served in the armed forces of the United States of America, and both of us in times of war.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 15, 2014)

dreolin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



This coming from an anti Israel, Jew hater which is all You post on this forum for the most part. That is your mission here ,not sure we can believe anything you post because of that fact. Also Jews serve in all areas of the government military, intelligence, state dept, and so on. Some Jews go to Israel to live. Military service is compulsory if you are of a certain age understand?


----------



## patrickcaturday (Jan 15, 2014)

> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




*Do you even know what The Medal of Honor is, [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] or anyone else?

What do you think of veterans and, in many cases, non-veterans who wear or claim to have been awarded military medals that they are not entitled to wear or claim?*


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 15, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > Jroc said:
> >
> >
> > > This coming from an anti Israel, Jew hater which is all You post on this forum for the most part. That is your mission here ,not sure we can believe anything you post because of that fact. Also Jews serve in all areas of the government military, intelligence, state dept, and so on. Some Jews go to Israel to live. Military service is compulsory if you are of a certain age understand?
> ...


What's this have to do with Obmama's plan to destroy Israel? It's called stolen valor and it should be punished harshly.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 15, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...


If the Israeli's wanted peace, they wouldn't be breaking all the ceasefires.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 15, 2014)

The world is getting sick of Israel's bullshit and if the Israeli's don't do something, the world will step in and do it for them.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 15, 2014)

*yawn*


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 15, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> *yawn*


Not getting enough sleep?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> The world is getting sick of Israel's bullshit and if the Israeli's don't do something, the world will step in and do it for them.


Who pulled your chain, chickenlips? What is Israel not doing that frosts your nuts?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> _The world is getting sick of Israel's bullshit and if the Israeli's don't do something, the world will step in and do it for them._


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Who pulled your chain, chickenlips? What is Israel not doing that frosts your nuts?


Last time Israel tongued my balls, it didn't say,_ "Please?"_


----------



## Politico (Jan 16, 2014)

Sigh.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2014)

Politico said:


> Sigh.


He asked a dumbass question and got a dumbass answer in return.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 16, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > Jroc said:
> >
> >
> > > This coming from an anti Israel, Jew hater which is all You post on this forum for the most part. That is your mission here ,not sure we can believe anything you post because of that fact. Also Jews serve in all areas of the government military, intelligence, state dept, and so on. Some Jews go to Israel to live. Military service is compulsory if you are of a certain age understand?
> ...




 [MENTION=35694]patrickcaturday[/MENTION]
What's that haft to do with anything?


----------



## patrickcaturday (Jan 16, 2014)

> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...




*@ Jroc
I was simply responding to a conversation that you and others seemed to be having with Dreolin.  This conversation delt with the fact that many Jews of duel nationalites ( US and Israel ) seemed to be leaving their home country ( US ) and serving in the IDF even though their home country was engaged in two wars at the time.  I happen to agree with Dreolin and think his observation might deserve further discussion but possibly in a thread of it's own.  So since you and others started this conversation please think about starting a new thread
I also notice that you are more then willing to ask questions but seem to be unwilling to answer them, so if you reply to this please start with answering my two questions.*


----------



## Howey (Jan 16, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.



Never in my life have I read such a load of right wing neocon zionist crap. 

As a liberal Jew, and speaking for many more like me, we don't want war. We want peace. And that's what Kerry is trying to do.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 16, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > Jroc said:
> >
> >
> > > [MENTION=35694]patrickcaturday[/MENTION]
> ...


So? some Jews are leaving to live in Israel. So what? as i said Jews serve in all areas of the government. FBI, CIA, Justice Dept, State Dept. Whatever. I was  looking through your buddies posts and saw he is Jew hater. almost everything he posts is anti Jew crap..understand?
 [MENTION=35694]patrickcaturday[/MENTION]

*Mr Levinson* 

Robert Levinson: Family of American Held In Iran Says He Was Spying for the CIA - ABC News


----------



## Sally (Jan 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *@ Jroc
> ...



While some of the posters are worried about some Jews serving in the Israeli military that they have brought it up previously  (my own husband by the way served over 22 years in the U.S. military), they don't seem concerned with the American-born Muslims who are hightailing it out of this country to join up with the terrorists and the authorities here and also in other countries are worried about these Muslims coming back to their countries and committing domestic terrorism since they will have been trained while overseas.  I don't think the authorities here are worried about those Jews who have joined the Israeli military and then return eventually to the States.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...



Excellent point...Jew haters tend not to be clear thinkers


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2014)

Obama's done all he can to support Islamic Jihad: He's the best friend of the Muslim Brotherhood, AQ is back in business with Val Jarrett as it's new leader, Iraq, Syria and Libya are destabilized.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *@ Jroc
> ...



My statement/question was a legitimate response to a post by irosie who was bragging about americans who abandoned America to serve in the IDF. I merely said that it was no wonder that people would get the impression that American jews were more loyal to Israel than the USA, particularly when that abandonment continues today when the USA is engaged in a waar(s).

I have every respect for those few jews who do serve in the U.S.A military.

And I think Patrickcaturday's two questions, which you seem reluctant to or are afraid to answer, judging from your refusal to do so, are valid questions and well within the context of the many directions this thread has taken.

I think I know where he is going with this and if I am correct, I agree wiith him.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



The ones who seem to lack the ability to think clearly are you two.

Neither  [MENTION=35694]patrickcaturday[/MENTION] nor I are particularly worried about how many Jews do or do not serve in the military. I myself though responded to a post that was boasting about American Jews who abandon the country of their birth to fight in a foreign military when our own country, the USA, is engaged in a war. That pisses me off. To me, that is the same as if the draft dodgers from the Vietnam war went and enlisted in the Canadian military. A little different, sure, but close.

And another strike against clear thinking on both of your parts is that Jews joining the IDF has very little with the few Muslims who do whatever your and her imagined claims suggest.

Gentile haters like you and Sally need to learn to get their stories straight.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you even know what The Medal of Honor is, [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] or anyone else?
> ...



You neglected to answer what springs to your mind, and most American's minds, when they hear about American soldiers being awatded the "The Medal of Honor."

I will add, what do you think if someone else knowingly attrubutes a military award to someone other than themselves for whatever reason?

As for what it has to do with the OP, that has diverged into many different legitimate directions.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor l'il phocid redux.  It imagines that its feeble deception has worked.  It hasn't.

And nobody gives a rodent's round rump if the silly  drek-oid is 'pissed off' about something that hasn't actually happened.  It's as made up as drek-lin's being a "new" poster here......


----------



## Sally (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Now how many Jews have joined the Israeli military that you know of?  Are you keeping track somehow.  We keep on reading about Muslims like the Somali Americans going to fight with the terrorists.  We read about Americans converting to Islam who go join the terrorists.  If you want to close your eyes that they are being trained in terrorism overseas, that is  your prerogative.  Why not close your eyes also to the Muslims whom our intelligence agencies have picked up before they were able to carry out some atrocity on the American public. However, regardless of what you think, there are countries who are worried that these Muslims going overseas will come back and commit domestic terrorism and they certainly are not worried about any Jews joining the Israeli military.  Perhaps you can get back to us when your learn how to say "Dirty Jewish Dog" in Arabic like some other Seattle guy called an Iranian Jew in Farsi on another message board.  Takes a real hater to learn something like that in a foreign language.  I would never think to learn how to say Dirty Irish Dog in Gaellic.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 16, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Poor l'il phocid redux.  It imagines that its feeble deception has worked.  It hasn't.
> 
> And nobody gives a rodent's round rump if the silly  drek-oid is 'pissed off' about something that hasn't actually happened.  It's as made up as drek-lin's being a "new" poster here......



Gee, for someone who doesn't "give a rodents round rump" about something, you sure seem to have quite a wild imginattion and seem quite irate.

LOL...man, my being "pissed off" certainly seems much more mild than your not caring.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Poor l'il phocid redux.  It imagines that its feeble deception has worked.  It hasn't.
> ...



I have a real dislike for liars and hypocrites.  What you *post* is irrelevant:  the fact *that* you post is evidence that you are a scofflaw and an oathbreaker - and thus that your opinions are worthless and your 'feelings' likely to be fake as well.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Perhaps you should get yours straight.
"I have every respect for those few jews who do serve in the U.S.A military." - Dreolin
"Neither   [MENTION=35694]patrickcaturday[/MENTION] nor I are particularly worried about how many Jews do or do not serve in the military." - Dreolin


----------



## Jroc (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...



You have shit, almost the entirety of your posting here is anti-Jew crap. A valid question would be, why is that? what is your purpose here?


----------



## dreolin (Jan 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



First of all, I do not read about Muslims doing blah, blah, blah all the time. Of course, unlike you, I do not frequent hate sites and propaganda sites.

As for how many American Jews who abandaon the USA, the country o their birth andd benefit, no, I do not keep track. I do notice articles, from reliable sources to some degree, as to facts...

Here are three...

New olim: IDF, here we come! - Israel Jewish Scene, Ynetnews

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/15/w...-in-israel-to-serve-in-its-military.html?_r=0

Record 104 North American Recruits Join IDF | The Jewish Week

Hell, the IDF, "our only ally in the Mideaast", actively recruits in the USA and has chartered flights and special programs and the whole nine yards.

But that really isn't the point. The point is that according to ADL and almost all the other groups that do hokey surveys that ask "Do you think Jews are more loyal to Israel than the USA?" and that receive an affirmative answer, that a "yes" response is a sign of anti-Semitism. I was merely supplying some information that would indicate why such an affirmative answer is not necessarily anti-Semitic.

Now, here is what I think. I have no idea whether most Jews are more loyal to Israel than the USA but it does not speak well at all that so many Jewish kids are abandoning the country of their birth to serve in a foreign army, especially when the country of their birth is engaged in war. It speaks poorly of them and their parents.

As for "some other Seattle guy" , there are roughlya million of us in the South Puget Sound, probably more. I am almost certain that I am not the only Irish one. In fact, I have several Irish friends where I live.

I have no intention of learning how to say "Dirty Jewish Dog" in Arabic, Farsi, or any other language. I suppose, if provoked, I may call a particularly obnoxious and offensive Jewish person that, but i would certainly say it in English to that individual. 

If you would like to caall me a "Dirty Irish Dog in irish, it would be "hEireann madra salach". There would be an accent above the first "E". I have no idea how to say it in Manx, or scottish gaelic but they are pretty similar. There are also slight dialectical differences between Munster Irish and Ulster Irish but no bigs really. I prefer the Ulster dialect. It is not so lilting.

If you wanted to say "Dirty jewish Dog" in Irish, just substitute Giudach with the accent over the "u" for h'Eireann" and put the "Jew" between the "dog" and the "dirt". I would make the accent or you but on an Amercan keybord it reqires a bottle of uisge and 13 fingers. The accent is called a "fada" and is Jewish in origin, actually, or so we were told at the Allen Sherman Parochial School for the Misbegotten. Had we been a matrilineal society, as you anti-Goyimites are, instead of patrilineal, it would be called a "mudda"


----------



## toastman (Jan 16, 2014)

I remember a while ago, "dreolin" posted how he hopes that American Jews would move to Israel to serve in the IDF would "croak" .


----------



## dreolin (Jan 16, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Too funny. You keep saying I am this that and the next thing and that I am "irrelevant".

I really have no idea what you are talking about but I do not quite understand why you devote so much hatred towrds someone you call "irrelevant" unless you think yourself relevant or fit into the unfortunate stereotype of a "bored housewife". 

LOL...what is that MOSSAD motto I find so distasteful.

I do ask your forgiveness, but i really cannot afford to waste my time any more by responding to your personal attack, although I am do so for my amusement. Please say something substantial and I will pay attention to your need for attention. Really, it only takes a little effort to actually say something.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> I remember a while ago, "dreolin" posted how he hopes that American Jews would move to Israel to serve in the IDF would "croak" .



I don't recall that. Do you have a link, Gentile hater.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




Maybe you should worry less about the Jews. You'd be better off.... Take your medication


----------



## toastman (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a while ago, "dreolin" posted how he hopes that American Jews would move to Israel to serve in the IDF would "croak" .
> ...



I'll get banned if I show you. 

Read my post carefully, and you'll see why


----------



## toastman (Jan 16, 2014)

Jroc said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Sally (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



So nice that you don't pay attention to what the terrorists are doing.  Must be wonderful to be so blind to what is actually going on when so many innocents are being killed in the name of their religion, even innocent Catholics..  Plus don't play so dumb.  You know who the "other Irish guy" in Seattle is.   Unlike some people, I would never attempt to learn how to say "Dirty so and so dog" in another language.  Probably you think an Iranian Jewish guy would take someone calling him a "dirty Jewish dog" in Farsi like it was a big joke.  However, don't forget to bring up the IDF shtick once again.  It seems to be a staple around here from people like you.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 16, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...


OK, I'll bite. First, I spent 3 days on a little patch of ground in Nov '65 and 3 of the guys were awarded the MOH. After they got it, I thought of about a dozen other guys who deserved it as well. But that dozen got a lot of lesser medals and they were satisfied. As for giving out medals to someone who didn't earn them, the one who comes to mind is John Kerry. Now tell us what the connection is.


----------



## Sally (Jan 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> I remember a while ago, "dreolin" posted how he hopes that American Jews would move to Israel to serve in the IDF would "croak" .



Did you get a load of the long-winded baloney he just posted?  I just skimmed through it because he really never says anything that is actually important to the scheme of things and I didn't have the patience to read it word for word.  So much is happening in the Middle East which has nothing to do with Israel, but he is too worked up in his hatred that he doesn't notice what is occurring.


----------



## toastman (Jan 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a while ago, "dreolin" posted how he hopes that American Jews would move to Israel to serve in the IDF would "croak" .
> ...



That is 'dreolin' in a nutshell.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I get the feeling I've dealt with this 'Dreolin' guy before but I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 16, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I would prefer NOT TO PUT A FINGER---on it-------unless I were "GLOVED"


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> How are what the Zionists do to the Palestinians any different than what the Nazis did to the Jews.


Palistanian fems rank third in obesity rates after the saudis and the qataris, for example.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I wasn't talking about medals being awarded to those who didn't deserve them. first of all. Most folks I know have some of that bang bang bling if they did the deed between mid 60s to early 70s.

Now you and I both know that "The Medal of Honor" is, the CMOH, but when you and I see "The Medal of Honor" we think CMOH, and so do a helluva lot of people who haven't seen the end of the world do as well.

This (below) makes me angry, and it should you as well, as most people do not know exactly what the CMOH is. especially civilians and kids. I also think it does a disservice to the men listed, as I am sure that along with the honor, valor, and bravery which earned them these medals comes a large amount of integrity.  I am absolutely certain that if someone claimed your silver star was the CMOH you would be the first to object and your honor and service should not put you in that position of having to object. You and I both know that that "gallantry in action" is pretty damn impressive.

I am  not sure why [MENTION=35694]patrickcaturday[/MENTION] asked but this just made me angry, the hundreds of "American Jewish Recipients of *The *Medal of Honor".

You know what I mean...

Hall of Heroes: American Jewish Medal Recipients

And I stand by what I said about people who join a foreign army and abandon their own country when is at war. I said that merely to explain why, if some people answer "yes" to the question "Do you think American Jews are more loyal to Israel than the United States?" why it isn't necessarily an indication of anti-Semitism, as Abe Foxman and the ADL claim.

Look, you and I may not get along, but I would never ever disrespect your service to our country. You and I were comrades in arms in that regard and I feel absolutely no need to seprate out the Catholic soldiers from the Christian soldiers from the Athiest soldiers from the Jewish soldiers. We are all in the same boat, or bird if you perfer, but this absolutely shame;ess self promotion just breed division.

How is this. There were more Canadian citizens from Canada who won the CMOH than jewish Americans and I am Irish and I believe you are as well, but we are American war veterans, not Irish American war veterans, and i like it that way yet somehow, I become an anti-Semite because i regard Jewish soldiers as American vets and not Jewish American vets.

Who else makes the distinction so obviously and ad nauseum...but if people of the jewish faith choose to make such distinctions and attempts to seperate jewish vets  from other vets regardless of background, than they have no bisiness labeling me a "Jew hater" and "anti-Semite" for calling them on such lies.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



In other words, you got nothing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 17, 2014)

We do reap what we sow, you know, just saying. 

Choose violence, die.

Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We do reap what we sow, you know, just saying.
> 
> Choose violence, die.
> 
> Live by the sword, die by the sword.



gee----so many arab/muslim societies have been into  "THE SWORD"  over the 
past two years-----do you think they will  all die over there?     Did you know that,  
traditionally,    muslim men carry  a large dagger as part of their dress-----is that 
because they wish to DIE BY THE DAGGER?     I attended an art exposition with 
hubby-----"islamic art"     More than half of the items were either daggers or 
swords and even the few items of figurative art depicted morons on horses 
waving scimitars


----------



## toastman (Jan 17, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Your denial doesn't change the fact that you said that.


----------



## toastman (Jan 17, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We do reap what we sow, you know, just saying.
> 
> Choose violence, die.
> 
> Live by the sword, die by the sword.



I agree, we reap what we sow. I mean, just look at the Palestinians ....


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We do reap what we sow, you know, just saying. Choose violence, die. Live by the sword, die by the sword.
> ...


Yeppers...

Make idiotic decisions...

Suffer the fate of an idiot.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 17, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...





> *obsessional ob·ses'sion·al adj.*
> 
> Compulsive preoccupation with a fixed idea or an unwanted feeling or emotion, often accompanied by symptoms of anxiety


.

http://www.answers.com/topic/obsession


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 17, 2014)

Jroc said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...






 To my way of thinking the problem here stems from how groups see themselves, in the UK we are just starting to add a persons country of origin into their Britishness. This make a mockery of the whole racist thing as the groups are deliberately being racist themselves to stir up unrest. We should refuse to acknowledge that a person of African heritage is anything other than American or British, if they insist on calling themselves Afro-American then the should be asked politely to go back to Africa or face jail time for incitement to racial hatred


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2014)

People have a right to their  CLUBS       in my town ---THE KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS ---
marched in the fouth of july parade as such--------ITALIAN AMERICANS

no one objected


----------



## dreolin (Jan 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I didn't say it and you are a liar, and a piss poor one at that.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...


Temper, temper, spalpeen! Don't let that Irish temper get you in trouble again!


----------



## dreolin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jroc said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'm a vet. I don't like "stolen valor". When I see it I object to it.

When the "National Museum of American Jewish military History" does so, it reflects on Jews as a people and, to some degree, reflects on all the military, and particularly those who receive medals. for their bravery and valor. by casting their awards into doubt.

I think those obsessed with it are those Jews and Jewish organizations who are so lacking that they feel the need to inflate their credentials and pad their resumes by any means necessary, and that includes lying.

So, your defense for Jews stealing valor is that I am "obsessed" and you see no other problem. Well, just as you piss on every single man and woman who served and is serving this country honorably and their families and indeed, the honest citizens of this country who support those men and woman serving, I piss on you.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...


I still don't understand. What's the rub?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...


Where do you get "hundreds"?


----------



## dreolin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I have dealt with worthless little pissants before and they really don't bother me too much. I throw them a bone every once in awhile and  and it keeps them in a relatively harmless condition, not that they could do much anyway even if they set their minds to it.

Almist everyones been in some kind of trouble at on time or another. What are you talking about "again".


----------



## dreolin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Click the link at the bottom of the list of "American Jewish Recipients of The Medal of Honor".

Tell me, Hoss, what exactly do you think the acceptable limit should be for those individuals and organizations who falsly claim military honors.

Your response doesn't seem to indicate that it is no big deal. perhaps. but I have been there when medals were awarded posthumously so it is a big deal for me.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...


If I had an inkling what you're talking about I might give you an answer.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 18, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Don't act stupid.

Hall of Heroes: American Jewish Medal Recipients

How about next listing people who receive the Good Conduct Medal as recipients of "The Medal of Honor"


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 18, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...


Read The President's Page, spalpeen. It lists the 13 Jewish MOH recipients and the hundreds who won the DSC. Theres no subtrafuge. BTW, it is not the CMOH anymore. It's MOH. That change happened years ago. And FYI, theres a fine line of difference between the two awards and many times the DSC is upgraded to the MOH. Such nitpicky crappie.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 18, 2014)

Only 13 medals of honor out of 3468 given? How pathetic. Well, they ain't known for fighting.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 18, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Only 13 medals of honor out of 3468 given? How pathetic. Well, they ain't known for fighting.



That's making the false assumption that the only way to 'fight' is by being a line troop.  Which is only what, one out of about 14 these days?   So the other 13 are 'not brave' because their primary MOS isn't 11B?   I don't think so.

Anyway, that entire schtick is totally irrelevant to anything vaguely near the actual topic - in addition to being stale, inane, asinine and in exceedingly poor taste.  Of course, trolls gonna troll - and the phocid redux which started spewing this BS is a very old troll indeed....


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 18, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



He has to ACT to look stupid.  You, OTOH, exude stupidity as a primary characteristic.......  How incredibly bathetic, you trying to pull those posthumous MOH coat-tails over yourself to 'borrow' a bit of the glory ........  It'd be sad if you were somewhat less disgusting.


----------



## Sally (Jan 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



 It's such a coincidence that another Irish guy from Seattle posting on a different message board in the past was also obsessed with this same thing that it went on and on for days.  I wonder if we will see this go on for days and days as previously.


----------



## Sally (Jan 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Only 13 medals of honor out of 3468 given? How pathetic. Well, they ain't known for fighting.
> ...



Why doesn't Mr. Iceman list all his medals that were given for his courageous actions while in combat?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Only 13 medals of honor out of 3468 given? How pathetic. Well, they ain't known for fighting.
> ...



Does running the media or banks count as fighting now days?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



I would never fight for ZOG. That' should be the Jews' enterprise anyways. But it is funny, the disproportionately run media and finance, but are disproportionately absent in regards to medal of honor recipients. 

Not necessarily a bad thing, just funny.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 18, 2014)

You forgot all the Jewish doctors and dentists......


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 18, 2014)

The Waltons are Jewish?  Warren Buffet?  Drew Houston?


----------



## toastman (Jan 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> You forgot all the Jewish doctors and dentists......



Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Sally (Jan 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> You forgot all the Jewish doctors and dentists......




What is actually funny is that Mr. Iceman hasn't posted the medals he received for such "courageous actions" on the battlefield, but he can put down others.  I heard a good story about a Jewish man from a Sicilian friend not too long ago.  It seemed that this Sicilian gang in the Bronx allowed him to join up with their group.  They all wore golden satiny jackets and called themselves the Golden Guineas.  This Jewish guy eventually went to work for our government as a spy in Russia.  I guess his parents came from there so he spoke the language.  When my friend got out of the service (he was on a submarine and was one of the forerunners to the Navy Seals), he went to visit the apartment of this friend to pay his condolences to the family.  The friend has been found out and killed by the Russians, a fate that befell many of the U.S. men who were brave enough to go over there (I doubt Mr. Iceman would be so brave).  Anyhow, the mother of this guy took my friend into the bedroom and showed him the Golden Guinea jacket hanging there and told him that her son was so proud of wearing it.  My friend was really moved by that.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot all the Jewish doctors and dentists......
> ...



Why should I fight for ZOG? That would be foolish. 

You would think the Jews would fight in their own wars, that is all I am saying. 

But good on them if they are smart enough to get dumb goyim to do the fighting for them.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 18, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> The Waltons are Jewish?  Warren Buffet?  Drew Houston?



Are they?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot all the Jewish doctors and dentists......
> ...



Jews involved in organized crime, what a shock, lol.


----------



## toastman (Jan 19, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



You're right. Only Jews are involved in organized crime. I've never heard of a Christian, Muslim etc... involved in organized crime. 

LOL you're so pathetic, I almost feel bad for you. ALMOST. 

BTW, don't forget to check under your bed for the Jooooo boogeyman tonight before you go to bed !


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



More of a social club, Mr. Iceman.  You can read about the Gangs of New York on the Internet, and the Golden Guineas will be mentioned.  Meanwhile, when is big, brave you going to list all the medals you received for being so courageous on the battlefield?  Now stop procrastinating.  Give us the long list of medals that you received.  I am sure all the readers would like to see how truly brave you were.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> iceman said:
> 
> 
> > sally said:
> ...



lol


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Micks and guineas were involved in organized crime as well, no shock there.

Like Jews, I am smart enough to allow ghetto blacks and dumb white hicks to do the fighting; well, and I guess now, homos and illegal immigrants. 

Talk about prototype fighting force, lol.


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



No use arguing with you, Mr. Wuss.  Evidently you don't have any medals about which you can tell the readers.  I didn't think you had any.  However, thanks for showing us what a bigoted fellow you are against so many groups, as if the readers didn't know it already.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 19, 2014)

If the thread title is true, I sure wish he would hurry up and do it. 

The world would be a better and safer place then.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I am part guinea, so I can say guinea, lol. As for the Irish, not so crazy about them. Irish were a core part of the Democrat party base that helped put in place the process to turn America into a third world nation, see Ted Kennedy. Yea, and Jews as well, see Emanuel Cellar. 

Also don't care for them much as being part Scot, I stand with my fellow ulster folk against the papist/marxist IRA scum. 

Also, so everyone not in the army is a wuss? LOL. More like their smart.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 19, 2014)

Destroying Israel is like destroying Hitler in World War II, same kind of thing.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If the thread title is true, I sure wish he would hurry up and do it.
> 
> The world would be a better and safer place then.



This. Israel needs the treatment the Afrikaners got in South Africa, if we are to be consistent in opposing apartheid. We need a one state solution, let the Arabs vote, and presto, their goes the Jewish State.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Destroying Israel is like destroying Hitler in World War II, same kind of thing.



Uh no. World War Two, we should have never gotten involved in. Carpet bombing Tel Aviv, I could get behind.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 19, 2014)

One state is where it's headed, they can't genocide the over 6 million Palestinians now in Palestine. The numbers of Palestinians exceed the Jews there now.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Destroying Israel is like destroying Hitler in World War II, same kind of thing.



Adolf abu ali hitler was on YOUR side----and your sluts and dogs still hail him their HERO 
in the masjids------niqabi whores laud him as  "god"  akin to the rapist pig-----isa/alla.

Try to cope with the reality of your filth.    Your filth is far too DOCUMENTED for you 
to deny it now


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 19, 2014)

Baby killing medals, tell us all about the joy you felt as you earned those medals.




Sally said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 19, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> ...



Wow! 2 post before the exterminating jews reference. What took you so long?


----------



## Indofred (Jan 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.



Much as I would like to see an end to Israel, I can't hope for it as it would mean mass killings and misery for all sides concerned.
Much as the government is populated by evil bastards, I'm pretty sure most of the people are not.
However, they should return to the 67 borders tomorrow morning and never return.
As for the silly bastard settlers in the illegal Zionist villages, fuck them.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 19, 2014)

Back to the OP.
I don't believe a word of it.
Some blog, totally devoid of any links, says Obama is out to destroy Israel.

Video from youtube, please.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> How are what the Zionists do to the Palestinians any different than what the Nazis did to the Jews.



The Israelis aren't as good at it as the Nazis were.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2014)

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > How are what the Zionists do to the Palestinians any different than what the Nazis did to the Jews.
> ...



But your fellow Muslims are certainly as good as the Nazis since in the 20th century alone they have killed millions, and they certainly are murdering a lot of innocent people nowadays.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Then they should not be listed under Medal of Honor winners.

And no, it is not the CMOH officially, and by the way, it never was, but that is what most people think of it as. At any rate, it is not the Distinguished Service Cross or the Navy Cross and to include those men under that heading is deceptive and dishonest.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Only 13 medals of honor out of 3468 given? How pathetic. Well, they ain't known for fighting.



Most of those 13 aren't even Jewish anyway. They just claim everyone is Jewish if they do something good and disown those who do something bad.


----------



## toastman (Jan 19, 2014)

Indofred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > How are what the Zionists do to the Palestinians any different than what the Nazis did to the Jews.
> ...



LOL 

If there is anyone in the ME who resembles Nazis, it's Muslim sects.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Only 13 medals of honor out of 3468 given? How pathetic. Well, they ain't known for fighting.
> ...



It is the Jews who chose to seperate themselves from the other troops though and proclaim their bravery. Hell, I think the past two presidents of the Jewish War Veterans weren't even war vets.

And someone who claims to be the wife of a Command Sergeant Major should know that there are othe line troops other than 11B.

Y'all just have to be better in every way from the goyim, don't ya, ya scofflaw and oathbreaker.?


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot all the Jewish doctors and dentists......
> ...



A Jewish spy. Heaven forfend. Jewish spys are probably more common than Irish people who live in Seattle.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Vets don't normally discuss the medals they have been awarded. I am not saying Iceman has been awarded anything but if so, he wouldn't discuss it.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


He probably received the Order of the Purple Shaft. No-one brags about that.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I don't think he was even in the service, but Sally wants to make a big deal about it. I don't really see what a lot of this has to do with anything.

It just makes me a bit angry that somehow, Jewish soldiers have to be seperated from their non-Jewish comrades.

But that is OK. I will try to make the distinction in the future. I have this unfortunate tendency of trying to be inclusive, particularly when it doesn't matter. In the future, I will try to make a firmer distinction between "Jews" and "the goyim".


----------



## toastman (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Why ? Do you feel there is a large difference between the two ?


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX* Meanwhile, I think the American public would be less interested in American born Jews serving in the IDF than the American born Muslims who are running to fight with the terrorists and are being trained in terrorism over there.  The people in many civilized countries are certainly right to be worried about these terrorists coming back to their home countries and starting to commit domenstic terrorism.   Meanwhile, you will notice that this suoosed friend to minorities had nothing to say to Iceman for his slurs again Blacks, Hispanics and "homos."  As long as the Iceman was speaking against the Jews, Mr. Seattle had no problem with his other bigoted statement.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Members of the Jewish War Veterans of the United States do, although most of them are not war veterans so who knows.

They are a bit of a joke, actually, assembling at Arlington every year to commemorate a British Army officer, General Orde Wingate. Guess the dead Americans are of no use to them.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



You are a liar. I have condemned Iceman and National Socialist numerous times for their bigotry against all kinds of people, including Jews. I have no idea what some other Irish guy from Seattle did and I ave no idea whay you are so enchanted by him but he must have been one heck of a fellah to warrant such affectionate attention on your part. he only places a distant second to Sherri though, and Coyote whenever she posts, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Can you pull up the post for us that we can see where you chastised him just recently for his bigoted remarks?  It should be easy for you since it was just the other day when he made his remarks.  As for the "other guy"" in Seattle, very mysterious that he was whining about the exact same thing in the exact same way.  Hmm, you must have a doppelganger in Seattle that sounds just like you.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Only 13 medals of honor out of 3468 given? How pathetic. Well, they ain't known for fighting.
> ...



It's nice to see you are out of the closet, Dreol. Clearly your presence on this board is to vent your disdain for Jews. If this board is any indication, 90% of the so-called "pro-Palestinian" cabal members here are just like you.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2014)

Now would be a good time for everyone to read the OP of this thread and get back on the subject. Cause I like to talk about Sheik Obmama and Howdy Doody Kerry.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



No, I've been ignoring him for the most part.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 19, 2014)

The Jews developed a tradition of 'closed communities' through 2,000 years of persecutions, and being barred from various professions, and being obliged to engage in commerce that nobody else would touch...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2014)

hossfly said:


> now would be a good time for everyone to read the op of this thread and get back on the subject. Cause i like to talk about sheik obmama and howdy doody kerry.


*anybody home?*


----------



## patrickcaturday (Jan 19, 2014)

> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




*Really you have got to be kidding me !!! This is such a joke that it is not funny, the only reason the Jewish War Veterans honor this man is that he helped them kill Palestinians. I also don't understand why the Jews have to seperate themselves from all the others, do they think they are better then the rest of us. *__________________


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



My post, my original contention, was that Jewish soldiers should not be seperated from their Gentile comrades in arms. I do not think regarding Jews as equal as opposed to regarding them as superior or special is anti-Semitic.

I am not at all advocating for a Gentile-American War Veterans of ther United States that restricts its membership to Gentiles. The truth be told, I would object to that slightly more than I object to Jewish-American War Veterans of the United States., which restricts its membership to Jews. I can imagine the righteous outrage of Jewish Americans to such an exclusively Gentile organization and I would support that outrage.

So yes, I am indeed out of the closet. I am opposed to discrimination and bigotry, no matter the source.

I will vent my disdain, on occasion, towards bigoted Jews, just as I will at times to bigoted Gentiles.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Now would be a good time for everyone to read the OP of this thread and get back on the subject. Cause I like to talk about Sheik Obmama and Howdy Doody Kerry.



I commemnted. I agreed with Political Chics first impression...that it is hyperbole and suggested any hyperbole can be supplemented by further hyperbole.


----------



## toastman (Jan 19, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > I don't think he was even in the service, but Sally wants to make a big deal about it. I don't really see what a lot of this has to do with anything.
> >
> > It just makes me a bit angry that somehow, Jewish soldiers have to be seperated from their non-Jewish comrades.
> >
> ...



Members of the Jewish War Veterans of the United States do, although most of them are not war veterans so who knowsThey are a bit of a joke, actually, assembling at Arlington every year to commemorate a British Army officer, General Orde Wingate. Guess the dead Americans are of no use to them[/QUOTE]


*Really you have got to be kidding me !!!  This is such a joke that it is not funny, the only reason the Jewish War Veterans honor this man is that he helped them kill palestinians.  I also don't understand why the Jews have to seperate themselves from all the others, do they think they are better then the rest of us.*[/QUOTE]

EXTREME drivel !


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > dreolin said:
> >
> >
> > > Members of the Jewish War Veterans of the United States do, although most of them are not war veterans so who knows.
> ...



What is really horribly sad is that the British officer is buried with American soldiers, and yet the Jewish War Veterans choose to honor him.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > > I don't think he was even in the service, but Sally wants to make a big deal about it. I don't really see what a lot of this has to do with anything.
> ...




*Really you have got to be kidding me !!!  This is such a joke that it is not funny, the only reason the Jewish War Veterans honor this man is that he helped them kill palestinians.  I also don't understand why the Jews have to seperate themselves from all the others, do they think they are better then the rest of us.*[/QUOTE]

EXTREME drivel ![/QUOTE]

perhaps, then, you will explain to us why the jewish War Veterans of the United states have chosen to single out a British Army officer buried at Arlington to commemorate, particularly when there are Americans buried in the same plot.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



You can justify your obvious hate any way you like ... it's still the same knuckle-dragging as Nat Soc and Iceman.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> The Jews developed a tradition of 'closed communities' through 2,000 years of persecutions, and being barred from various professions, and being obliged to engage in commerce that nobody else would touch...



Excuses, be they legitimate or not, do not provide for solutions.

I am sure you could find those who would claim that the Jewish tradition of closed communities and an insular society has resulted in centuries of persecutions and being barred from certain professions.

Chickens and eggs can be argued forever but it don't get the dinner on the table.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



So you're also against the 'United Negro College Fund'?  And scholarships with 'ethnic' prerequisites?  And against 'Polish-American' Clubs, and Italian-American Clubs?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 19, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Destroying Israel is like destroying Hitler in World War II, same kind of thing.



Possibly the single most asinine thing ever posted by the sherrimutterdrek.........  Who but a conspiranutter whackadoodle could ever take its 'thoughts' seriously after such an example of aggressive stupidity?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 19, 2014)

Iceman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > If the thread title is true, I sure wish he would hurry up and do it.
> ...



The 20% + Israelis who are Arab Muslims and Christians *DO* vote already in Israeli elections.  The Palestinians in the WB elected the PLO/PA - and those in Gaza chose HAMAS.

I mention that just on the off chance that you want to gain some familiarity with the facts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 19, 2014)

[quoteHunterB;8485878]





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Destroying Israel is like destroying Hitler in World War II, same kind of thing.



Possibly the single most asinine thing ever posted by the sherrimutterdrek.........  Who but a conspiranutter whackadoodle could ever take its 'thoughts' seriously after such an example of aggressive stupidity?[/QUOTE]

No difference between Nazis and Zionists, they both embrace racist regimes that set one group up as a superior master race.

And both embrace genocide.

Two ideologies just like each other.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Let me know when it's time to bring the elephant in here again to take a dump...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




Look in the mirror boy


----------



## Sally (Jan 19, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> [quoteHunterB;8485878]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No difference between Nazis and Zionists, they both embrace racist regimes that set one group up as a superior master race.

And both embrace genocide.

Two ideologies just like each other.[/QUOTE]

But, Mrs. Sherri, your good friends have killed millions and millions and millions of innocent people in the same century that Hitler did.  The difference now is that the people in Germany are not killing people, but your friends are still doing it.  No doubt you and Eva Braun and Ilsa Koch would have been the best of friends.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Let me know when it's time to bring the elephant in here again to take a dump...



I believe someone just took one:

Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn 
No difference between Nazis and Zionists, they both embrace racist regimes that set one group up as a superior master race.
And both embrace genocide.
Two ideologies just like each other.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Let me know when it's time to bring the elephant in here again to take a dump...


Jumbo is welcome any time you-know-who is posting garbage.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> The Jews developed a tradition of 'closed communities' through 2,000 years of persecutions, and being barred from various professions, and being obliged to engage in commerce that nobody else would touch...



Sometimes those "closed communities" were established by Papal decree (look up the term "ghetto") where Jewish attendance was required but in order to live a Jewish life one needs a nearby kosher butcher, a synagogue with rabbi and others interested in sharing that Jewish life, all within walking distance.
Bigots like Dreol, Nat Soc and Iceman ignore how the deck was often stacked against the Joooo and focus instead on the results. It is the nature of the knuckle-dragger.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



A lot of it depends on how and who the charter is with, but if you want to play that game...so you are for seperate drinking fountains in restaurants, white only bus services, no Jews allowed country clubs, "no Irish need apply" signs.

Well, forget that last one. We know you are for that.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews developed a tradition of 'closed communities' through 2,000 years of persecutions, and being barred from various professions, and being obliged to engage in commerce that nobody else would touch...
> ...



I have posted frequently against Iceman and National Socialist. They are just the other side of your coin.

Here I am arguing that American Jewish veterans should be treated equally and respect and not especally and you somehow want to exclude them from other vets.

And how can any Zionist criticize ghettos in the past when Israel is a country of Jewish enforced ghettos today.

Your problem is that you want it both ways.


----------



## rdean (Jan 19, 2014)

Ods


----------



## dreolin (Jan 19, 2014)

Jroc said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




My apologies for trying to include Jewish people in the greater community. I should have realized that as people as well as soldiers, they insist upon being seperate and should be treated in such a manner.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



They are the same side of your coin.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 20, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I have poated against them a number of times in other forums, Then I just started ignoring them. A Jewish bigot to me is no different than a Gentile bigot.

Only a complete ass would leave out the rest of my post, although I guess your omission is evidence of its merit.

You sound like you are one of those people who feel some need to believe they are being picked on.

Do you actually think Iceman and National Socialist would argue for a military that includes Jewish soldiers as equal to Gentile soldiers. It seems they, not unlike you, have similar ideas for the seperation of Jews from Gentiles, albeit for different reasons. They desire it because they think Jews are inferior. You seem to desire it because you appear to think they are superior.

I think, if Iceman, National Socialust, and you don't mind, that I will appreciate our troops regardless of their religion or ethnicity and not laud one group over another based upon their differences. I find that disrespectful to all of us who have served and who are serving. If not making a distinction between Jewish soldiers and Gentile soldiers makes me an anti-Semite, so be it.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 20, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I don't see how that contradicts my point. Wouldn't that just prove the Jewish state would end even sooner?

When you combine the Arab population within Israel, along with that in Gaza and the West Bank, Jewish political domination would cease. You would see a multicultural multiethnic democracy. The joys of diversity right?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 20, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



I don't think Jews are inferior. And I don't have a problem with them not joining the Armed Forces. But if you think kissing up to Jews and trying to prove you aren't "anti-semitic" is going to add credibility to your anti-zionist position, you are mistaken.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 20, 2014)

Iceman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Great...I got bigots on both sides of the issues pissin' on me. I must be doing something right. I always did like bringing people together.

You are an admitted white supremacist along with National Socialist which is really no different than a Zionist.

I have been around long enough to realize only a few Jews are willing to make a distinction between those opposed to Zionism and those who are anti-Semitic.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 20, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Bigot, that's an empty word. 

Where did I admit I was a White supremacist?

Than why bother trying to fight a losing battle. You spend more of your time addressing how you aren't "anti-semitic"(all that term means is something Jews and zionists don't like), instead of addressing Zionism. You are losing your battle and falling into their hands by spending most of your time addressing their slurs and accepting their frame of debate.

This is why the "anti-zionist" movement in the West will get no where.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 20, 2014)

Iceman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




Your Nazi aviators were a dead giveaway


----------



## Jroc (Jan 20, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Your obsessions with Israel and the Jews says more than your bullshit posts. All your post are there, so spare me your outraged fraud


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 20, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



I've been around long enough to realize not only that most "anti-Zionists" are simply anti-Semitic bungholes but also that they think they are fooling someone.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 20, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



*Even if, as you claim:
"Members of the Jewish War Veterans of the United States do, although most of them are not war veterans so who knows. They are a bit of a joke, actually..." - dreolin*

*You're both obvious and clueless. *


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> But, upon research.....it's true.
> 
> Here is part of that email:
> ...



If it's true, how come it hasn't happened?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Obama's been a friend to Israel, why wouldn't Jews vote for him?

_"I should tell you honestly that this administration under President Obama is doing, in regard to our security, more than anything that I can remember in the past. &#8230; In terms of the support for our security, the cooperation of our intelligence, the sharing of sorts in a very open way even when there are differences." - Ehud Barak, Defense Minister _

_"When I look at the record of President Obama concerning the major issues, security, I think it&#8217;s a highly satisfactory record, from an Israeli point of view." - Shimon Peres, President _

_"I appreciate the fact that the president has reaffirmed, more than any other president, Israel's right and duty to defend itself, by itself, against any threat." - Benjamin Netanyahu, Prime Minister_


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I received an email yesterday to which I attributed a certain .....hyperbole.
> ...






If Democrat policies are correct,....why is the following true:

 DEMOCRAT LEADERSHIP!

Detroit, MI (1st on the poverty rate list) hasnt elected
a Republican mayor since 1961;

Buffalo, NY (2nd) hasnt elected one since 1954;

Cincinnati, OH (3rd) since 1984;

Cleveland, OH (4th) since 1989;

Miami, FL (5th) has never had a Republican Mayor;

St. Louis, MO (6th). since 1949;

El Paso, TX (7th) has never had a Republican Mayor;

Milwaukee, WI (8th) since 1908;

Philadelphia, PA (9th) since 1952;

Newark, NJ (10th) since 1907.
Top 10 Poorest Cities run by Democrats « Scattershooting


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Your non-sequitur aside, *if it's true, how come it hasn't happened?*

Try answering the actual question instead of diverting to a different topic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






So...you expect me to dumb down my response because it was too difficult for you to handle?
You may consider me a solid wall of noncompliance.


If you were brighter,  you'd recognize that I did answer in the same vein as the question was posed.
I would explain it to you, but I'm all out of puppets and crayons.


So....when you come up with the answer to my question, you'll have the answer to yours....dunce.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


What I expected was for you to answer my question. You've now wasted two posts just to avoid answering it. Fear not, not answering my question actually answered it for me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> And this would be a bad thing, Why?
> 
> The Day the Zionist Entity is wiped off the map, the world will be better off for it.



Allahu Akbar indeed, Comrade Stalin.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





It was answered.


You're simply too dumb to realize same.


You opened that door, I walked through same, and now you'd like to demand that I use some other door.


Explaining this complex situation to you, it seems, would be like putting an elevator in an out-house.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2014)

Redfish said:


> That is simply not true.   From the beginning it has been very clear that obama is either a closet muslim or a muslim sympathizer.



Obama is no Muslim.

What Obama is, is a radical anti-Colonialist who has transferred his hatred of the old Imperial Powers that his father hated, to the United States. 

Obama sees the Muslims as righteous fighters seeking to bring down a USA that he hates. Obama shows no particular sympathy for Islam, rather a general embrace of insurgency. Obama, and the left in general, embrace all that is third world, and despise all that is Western, particularly that which is American.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Sorry, but people who can't answer questions, try to answer them with questions of their own. That's what you did. You can't answer my question, so you deflect with your own questions, hoping it will send me on a wild goose chase and buy you cover from the fact that you failed to answer my question. It's not my job to answer to your deflections.

You couldn't answer my question and that actually answered it for me.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





How many times do you need to hear this?

Mine was an articulate and pointed response to the question....you aren't equipped to understand it.

Relax.

A bit more education, and some intense meditation, and you may have more success.



And, a related note....that is a particularly grotesque avi....but somehow, fitting.
I'm betting that it's no accident.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Wrong. Your question was nothing but rightwing talking points, which in your feeble mind, may have sufficed in answering my question, but in reality, it didn't even touch on it.

Your moronic connection between Democrat-led cities and poverty does not provide any causation connecting the two. I understand that you're a brain-dead Conservative who's a recipient of rightwingnut emails from other brain-dead Conservatives and that you accept their contents without question simply because they feed into your idiotic preconceived notions, but you fail because you're a failure who doesn't challenge the idiocy you accept at face value as gospel.

That's the whole reason I asked you, if that moronic rightwingnut email you received was true, why hasn't it happened? The answer is -- because it's not true, it's just another moronic rightwingnut email filling up your email account.

As far as your attempt to draw a non-existent conclusion between Democrat-led cities and poverty; what you fail to note, because you are a brain-dead Conservative zombie who's only capable of repeating nonsense which is spoon fed to you -- is that some of the cities in the U.S. with the lowest poverty levels have also had Democrat mayors for very long periods of time. Such as Alexandria, Virginia, Democrat mayor since at least 1949, maybe longer; Honolulu, Hawaii, Democrat mayor from the time they because a state except for 2010-2013 when they elected an Independent; Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, Democrat mayor since 1982; Hartford, Connecticut, Democrat mayor since 1971.

So you see, there is no clear connection to Democrat policies and poverty as some of the larger cities in the U.S. are among those with the highest poverty levels while some are among those with the lowest poverty levels. Whatever the reason behind the failure of cities to beat poverty, it's clearly not due to "Democrat policies."

That's why your non-sequitur non-answer to my question was, just like you, a complete abysmal failure.

But again, don't worry. As I said, your refusal to answer my question actually answered it for me...

*Q: "If it's true, how come it hasn't happened?"*

*A: "because it's not true, it's just another moronic rightwingnut email filling up your email account."*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...







"As far as your attempt to draw a non-existent conclusion between Democrat-led cities and poverty blah blah blah....."

"So you see, there is no clear connection to Democrat policies...."

Yeah, there is.

Here....let me put you on the right path: both are based on Democrat/Liberal/Progressive ineptitude.

The policies in both instances are both wrong and evil.





Now....speaking of evil....how did you go about selecting that avi....which reeks of evil?

What is it that struck a chord in your psyche?

Just between us....are you....ugly?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Your idiocy remains ... idiotic. If it contained even an iota of validity, we would not find cities run by Democrat mayors for decades with which are among the lowest poverty levels in the nation. Not to mention, you haven't even provided the slightest bit of evidence demonstrating  cause and effect. Which you can't, since there is none, since again, if there were, we wouldn't see cities with the lowest poverty levels run by Democrats.

It sure would have been a lot easier had you started with a truthful answer to my question rather than this distraction you produced in order to evade it. But whatever, again, your refusal to answer it answered it for me.



PoliticalChic said:


> Now....speaking of evil....how did you go about selecting that avi....which reeks of evil?
> 
> What is it that struck a chord in your psyche?
> 
> Just between us....are you....ugly?


It's from a movie I enjoyed whose character led a naïve young girl to follow the path to learning her destiny as a princess. Sort of like how I try to help brain-dead Conservative zombies like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





1. "...a non-existent conclusion between Democrat-led cities and poverty..."
"If it contained even an iota of validity, we would not find cities run by Democrat mayors for decades with which are among the lowest poverty levels in the nation."


Nah....you're right. Must be a coincidence that Liberal/Progressive/DeathPanelDemocrat policies always result in continuous poverty- decade after decade.

Given enough time, Democrat leadership would lead to Utopia....
...hey, that's what the communists said!

Gee...another coincidence.






2. "you haven't even provided the slightest bit of evidence demonstrating  cause and effect."

Heck....you sure have your finger on the pulse of the nation.
But....how about this:

a." [Coleman] Young was the *[Democrat] mayor of Detroit from 1974  1993,* whose tenure can best be described as* one long eulogy for the city.* 
In his autobiography Hard Stuff, Young describes himself as an MFIC (Mother Fucker in Charge), and peppers his sentences with the descriptive mother fucker after seemingly every other word. Its perhaps the most honest look into a Black politicians thinking that has ever been published.
Detroit is a ruined city now (the Visible Black Hand of Economics), where no grocery chain can stay open because the once might metropolitan, now blessed with an 84 percent Black population cant sustain one:
Ninety-two percent of food options in the city come from party and liquor stores, forcing residents into making nutrition choices in unsafe and unsanitary conditions, according to a report released Thursday.

b. In 2008, the city's last two Farmer Jack stores closed, leaving Detroit without a major chain grocery store. Independent stores such as Mike's Fresh Market or Foodland are among the options some city residents use for groceries. Still, city residents spend nearly $200 million a year on groceries in stores outside the city, according to the report." 
Coleman Young, Revisited - The Detroit Blog - TIME.com


c. Under Young's tenure, *whites fled Detroit for the suburbs....and Young's message was 'let 'em go...' and that blacks should get guns* so that when whitey tried to come back and reclaim neighborhoods, the blacks would be ready for 'em.
Curtis Sliwa Radio Show, 970AM

*Yup! That's Democrat leadership for ya'!*



3. Now...back to my query re: the avi. My curiosity is piqued by you declining to answer.
This representation of malevolence, your avi.....that's not another of those 'coincidences' is it?

I'll guess that it was your little joke, showing the world that you are evil of intent, and my suspicion is that it is not that far removed from your physiognomy....

....true?

How did you phrase it before? 'Your refusal to answer actually provides the answer'...something like that.


So....you have no comment on the coincidence of a really revolting avi.....and what you look like?

*Mirrors can't talk and lucky for you they can't laugh either!*


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Why do you persist in wasting time with this idiocy of yours? Just so ya know, since you're obviously too dumb to understand, pointing out that a Democrat was mayor of Detroit from 1974 to 1993 does not demonstrate the city's high poverty rate is due to Democrat policies. Again, if it did, we wouldn't see cities with the lowest poverty rates run by Democrats. Clearly, Democrat policies were not the cause for either the low poverty rates or the high poverty rates. You can keep your head buried in the sand forever, it will never alter the fact that there were other reasons those cities failed to lower poverty.



PoliticalChic said:


> c. Under Young's tenure, *whites fled Detroit for the suburbs....and Young's message was 'let 'em go...' and that blacks should get guns* so that when whitey tried to come back and reclaim neighborhoods, the blacks would be ready for 'em.
> Curtis Sliwa Radio Show, 970AM


Umm, arming citizens with guns is a Conservative position.

Are you now saying Detroit collapsed due to a Conservative Democrat's leadership?



PoliticalChic said:


> 3. Now...back to my query re: the avi. My curiosity is piqued by you declining to answer.
> This representation of malevolence, your avi.....that's not another of those 'coincidences' is it?
> 
> I'll guess that it was your little joke, showing the world that you are evil of intent, and my suspicion is that it is not that far removed from your physiognomy....
> ...


You must be on drugs. Yes, I answered your question.

You asked why I selected it and how did it strike a chord with my psyche. I answered by revealing it was a character from a movie I liked who helped so poor hapless naïf find her true destiny as a princess. Like that character, I'm trying to help you poor brain-dead Conservative zombies.

You also asked if I'm ugly, which I didn't answer since I'm modest. But if you must know ... no, I am not ugly.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






" I'm trying to help you poor brain-dead Conservative zombies."
I know what you're thinkin'...but you'll be safe in the Zombie Apocalypse: no brains.



OK, Ugg......let's cut to the chase: I demand clarity here!

Given the general, e.g., 50 years of Liberal/Progressive/DeathPanelDemocrats in charge of the poorest cities and conditions got got worse and worse....

..and the specific, Detroit, with Democrat Coleman Young as mayor...and it became the largest American city to declare bankruptcy....

And you still deny the connection????


Now, 'fess up.....which is the correct appellation: you're a moron, or you're a congenital liar????

Which one.




You can choose choice c. both.



OMG! And you're ugly too?????


You sure drew the short straw in life, dincha'?


See if this makes you feel better:

'Roses are red, monsters are green, look in the mirror, you'll see what I mean.' 

Kinda' catchy, huh?




Now....write soon, y'hear!


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


My, but you are one retarded zombie 

You have failed miserably to establish any sort of connection between the two, especially given the light that Democrats have also been running some of the cities with the lowest poverty level.

And the only policy of that Detroit mayor you cited was a Conservative policy of promoting Second Amendment rights.




PoliticalChic said:


> Now, 'fess up.....which is the correct appellation: you're a moron, or you're a congenital liar????
> 
> Which one.
> 
> ...


Umm, just so ya know ... I have no illusions that you look anything like the superhero you present in your avatar. As far as your thinly framed question, the answer is (D) none of the above.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...







1. "Umm, just so ya know ... I have no illusions that you look anything like the superhero you present in your avatar."
You big cheater!!!

You've been lookin' at my profile pic!!!!

And the answer is 'no autographed pics!'



2. "You have failed miserably to establish any sort of connection between the two,..."
That's a fibbbbbbbbbb!

Yeah....I have.
Bet any readers of our exchanges know this.





3. "You also asked if I'm ugly, which I didn't answer since I'm modest. But if you must know ... no, I am not ugly."

Ya' mean the rumor isn't true, that they push your face into dough to make gorilla biscuits???





4. "As far as your thinly framed question, the answer is (D) none of the above."

The question was whether you were a moron or a congenital liar....and you say you're neither?

So,.....how do you explain this in terms of Liberal/Progressive/DeathPanelDemocrat polices?


1.More than 6.7 million more Americans have been plunged into poverty since Obama became President.

2.Real household income is down 5%

3. Consumer prices are up 10.2%

4. Total federal debt is up 58%

5. Gasoline prices are up 82%

6. Food stamp recipients up 49%

7. Debt held by the public is up 89%
Obama?s Numbers, October Update

8.  ... in todays recovery  the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947  private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery. Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Ok, your response is a bit disingenuous. PC listed large dying 1-party cities which for decades have been under Dem control. You come back with special cases and small towns in comparison. That said, I have often wondered about the dynamic PC noted:
Are large American cities dying because of decades of 1-party Dem control or are Dems elected because the cities are dying?


----------

